# Barcelona attack



## Baz Ares

*A VAN in Barcelona, holds the driver as a prisoner, an unwilling Driver, forced to take out two and injure 20. *
================================================== So that said.

*Horror in Barcelona as van 'ploughs into crowd of pedestrians' on famous Las Ramblas street leaving 'two dead and 20 injured'*
At least 20 people were injured when a van ploughed into pedestrians along a famous promenade in central Barcelona, as police are now hunting the driver.

There were unconfirmed reports that two people were killed.

Photos posted online show victims being helped by police officers and witnesses at Placa de Catalunya in the city centre.

Video
shows a stampede as terrified witnesses flee through the streets after the vehicle slammed into people on tree-lined La Rambla, which is highly popular with tourists.

Local media reported that the driver of the white van fled on foot and is being hunted by police.

Locals officials have requested that metro and train stations shut while rescuers deal with the emergency, and they urged people to stay away from the crash site.





http://i3.mirror.co.uk/incoming/art...RNATES/s615/SBP_MDG_truck-barcelona704JPG.jpg

Really, the new way to explain these. The cars are doing this with the drivers as prisoners.


----------



## Vastator

Baz Ares said:


> *Horror in Barcelona as van 'ploughs into crowd of pedestrians' on famous Las Ramblas street leaving 'two dead and 20 injured'*


Great job on the link there sparky...


----------



## Toro

Not happy that Neymar left.


----------



## Vastator

Vastator said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Horror in Barcelona as van 'ploughs into crowd of pedestrians' on famous Las Ramblas street leaving 'two dead and 20 injured'*
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on the link there sparky...
Click to expand...

Edit: That's more like it.


----------



## Baz Ares

Vastator said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Horror in Barcelona as van 'ploughs into crowd of pedestrians' on famous Las Ramblas street leaving 'two dead and 20 injured'*
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on the link there sparky...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Edit: That's more like it.
Click to expand...


Go to link. Some video there. Enjoy!


----------



## Baz Ares

btw..
"Local media reported that the driver of the white van fled on foot and is being hunted by police"

Based on DOPer explanation on Charlottesville driver.
This guy on foot is just misunderstood here. He was just a
passenger and is now running around to find help. 
Or a landline to call for help?


----------



## Nosmo King

Barcelona terror attack: 'Two dead' as van ploughs into crowd at popular tourist area

Waiting for more facts...

Will the President?


----------



## Vastator

Baz Ares said:


> btw..
> "Local media reported that the driver of the white van fled on foot and is being hunted by police"
> 
> Based on DOPer explanation on Charlottesville driver.
> This guy on foot is just misunderstood. He was just a passenger
> running to find help.


I don't know what a DOP'r is(Spanish Democrat?); but it'll be interesting to see how this shakes out...


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Probably Islamic.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Nosmo King said:


> Barcelona terror attack: 'Two dead' as van ploughs into crowd at popular tourist area
> 
> Waiting for more facts...
> 
> Will the President?



How utterly despicable can you be? The bodies aren't even cold yet and you are trying to politicize this tragedy. The police have already declared this an act of terrorism. _There's_ your facts.

Dude, what the hell?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Nosmo King said:


> Barcelona terror attack: 'Two dead' as van ploughs into crowd at popular tourist area
> 
> Waiting for more facts...
> 
> Will the President?



Trump is President of Barcelona?


----------



## L.K.Eder

before i make a statement i will wait for the facts.

but it certainly looks like the barcelona driver may have been panicked into losing control of his car.


----------



## Cellblock2429

TERROR IN SPAIN 
*Barcelona terror attack – ‘Two killed and many injured’ after truck ploughs into pedestrians along Barcelona’s iconic Las Ramblas tourist hotspot before ‘two armed men take hostages in nearby restaurant’*
*Barcelona van crash 'sees several people injured along iconic Ramblas shopping centre'*


----------



## Fenton Lum

CrusaderFrank said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona terror attack: 'Two dead' as van ploughs into crowd at popular tourist area
> 
> Waiting for more facts...
> 
> Will the President?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is President of Barcelona?
Click to expand...

He never comments on overseas attacks?


----------



## Fenton Lum

TemplarKormac said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona terror attack: 'Two dead' as van ploughs into crowd at popular tourist area
> 
> Waiting for more facts...
> 
> Will the President?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How utterly despicable can you be? The bodies aren't even cold yet and you are trying to politicize this tragedy. The police have already declared this an act of terrorism. _There's_ your facts.
> 
> Dude, what the hell?
Click to expand...

Oh please, american as apple pie.


----------



## Baz Ares

Vastator said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw..
> "Local media reported that the driver of the white van fled on foot and is being hunted by police"
> 
> Based on DOPer explanation on Charlottesville driver.
> This guy on foot is just misunderstood. He was just a passenger
> running to find help.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what a DOP'r is(Spanish Democrat?); but it'll be interesting to see how this shakes out...
Click to expand...


Well, some prisoner passengers can't just put the car into a pole or wall to stop it.
The length of travel, is very interesting. But it's a rental van, it jumped a wall, and the driver ran off.
If just an accident, why run off? But I can recall the guy in
Santa Monica, old guy who kept thinking it was on the break as he did his work on a shopping street.

But anyway, it appears to be an attack on people. The Great Orange Douche can use this FAKE NEWS to
change the News subject. I wonder what the spews will be?


----------



## Mac1958

They'll just pay as little attention to it as possible.


----------



## TemplarKormac

L.K.Eder said:


> before i make a statement i will wait for the facts.
> 
> but it certainly looks like the barcelona driver may have been panicked into losing control of his car.



Not funny. At all. These tragedies are nothing to make light of, neither Charlottesville or Barcelona.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Fenton Lum said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona terror attack: 'Two dead' as van ploughs into crowd at popular tourist area
> 
> Waiting for more facts...
> 
> Will the President?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How utterly despicable can you be? The bodies aren't even cold yet and you are trying to politicize this tragedy. The police have already declared this an act of terrorism. _There's_ your facts.
> 
> Dude, what the hell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please, american as apple pie.
Click to expand...


What?


----------



## Pogo

Baz Ares said:


> btw..
> "Local media reported that the driver of the white van fled on foot and is being hunted by police"
> 
> Based on DOPer explanation on Charlottesville driver.
> This guy on foot is just misunderstood here. He was just a
> passenger and is now running around to find help.
> Or a landline to call for help?





He uh, "panicked" .  He was being chased for running a red light.
Yeah that's the ticket, he was "under attack".

Isn't that right JimBowie1958 ....





L.K.Eder said:


> before i make a statement i will wait for the facts.
> 
> but it certainly looks like the barcelona driver may have been panicked into losing control of his car.



Damn you.  Beat me to it.


----------



## Fenton Lum

TemplarKormac said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona terror attack: 'Two dead' as van ploughs into crowd at popular tourist area
> 
> Waiting for more facts...
> 
> Will the President?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How utterly despicable can you be? The bodies aren't even cold yet and you are trying to politicize this tragedy. The police have already declared this an act of terrorism. _There's_ your facts.
> 
> Dude, what the hell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please, american as apple pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
Click to expand...

Politicizing tragedy, do attempt to keep up.


----------



## Pogo

DigitalDrifter said:


> Probably Islamic.



No no no, this is "many sides".


----------



## Baz Ares

Nosmo King said:


> Barcelona terror attack: 'Two dead' as van ploughs into crowd at popular tourist area
> 
> Waiting for more facts...
> 
> Will the President?



I would think Spain's leaders will say somthang.


----------



## Baz Ares

DigitalDrifter said:


> Probably Islamic.



Spain has more internal separatist group than the US does. But we will see.


----------



## Pogo

Fenton Lum said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona terror attack: 'Two dead' as van ploughs into crowd at popular tourist area
> 
> Waiting for more facts...
> 
> Will the President?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is President of Barcelona?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He never comments on overseas attacks?
Click to expand...


Yeah he'll have to step around this one.  It would put too much spotlight on his obsession with people not named "James Fields" .


----------



## TemplarKormac

Fenton Lum said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona terror attack: 'Two dead' as van ploughs into crowd at popular tourist area
> 
> Waiting for more facts...
> 
> Will the President?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How utterly despicable can you be? The bodies aren't even cold yet and you are trying to politicize this tragedy. The police have already declared this an act of terrorism. _There's_ your facts.
> 
> Dude, what the hell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please, american as apple pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politicizing tragedy, do attempt to keep up.
Click to expand...


Why didn't you say that to begin with? Sentence fragments are bad grammar.


----------



## Baz Ares

TemplarKormac said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona terror attack: 'Two dead' as van ploughs into crowd at popular tourist area
> 
> Waiting for more facts...
> 
> Will the President?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How utterly despicable can you be? The bodies aren't even cold yet and you are trying to politicize this tragedy. The police have already declared this an act of terrorism. _There's_ your facts.
> 
> Dude, what the hell?
Click to expand...


So that's it. The US RW, American Nazi, Neo's and Whitey Nationalist party are a faction of ISIS.
Got IT!


----------



## Fenton Lum

Pogo said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona terror attack: 'Two dead' as van ploughs into crowd at popular tourist area
> 
> Waiting for more facts...
> 
> Will the President?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is President of Barcelona?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He never comments on overseas attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah he'll have to step around this one.  It would put too much spotlight on his obsession with people not named "James Fields" .
Click to expand...

I'm sure there were "fine people" involved as well.


----------



## Fenton Lum

TemplarKormac said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona terror attack: 'Two dead' as van ploughs into crowd at popular tourist area
> 
> Waiting for more facts...
> 
> Will the President?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How utterly despicable can you be? The bodies aren't even cold yet and you are trying to politicize this tragedy. The police have already declared this an act of terrorism. _There's_ your facts.
> 
> Dude, what the hell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please, american as apple pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politicizing tragedy, do attempt to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't you say that to begin with? Sentence fragments are bad grammar.
Click to expand...

Not enrolled in your class.


----------



## Pogo

TemplarKormac said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> before i make a statement i will wait for the facts.
> 
> but it certainly looks like the barcelona driver may have been panicked into losing control of his car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not funny. At all. These tragedies are nothing to make light of, neither Charlottesville or Barcelona.
Click to expand...


We ain't making light of a tragedy.  On the contrary we're _mocking _those like JimBowie1958 who tried to excuse away the car assault in Charlottesville.  THEY would be the ones making light of a tragedy, since apparently getting James Fields off the hook trumps Heather Heyer's life.


----------



## Pogo

Fenton Lum said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona terror attack: 'Two dead' as van ploughs into crowd at popular tourist area
> 
> Waiting for more facts...
> 
> Will the President?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is President of Barcelona?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He never comments on overseas attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah he'll have to step around this one.  It would put too much spotlight on his obsession with people not named "James Fields" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure there were "fine people" involved as well.
Click to expand...


I watched the same video you did, and those pedestrians were very violent.  Why doesn't Fake News report that?


----------



## Baz Ares

L.K.Eder said:


> before i make a statement i will wait for the facts.
> 
> but it certainly looks like the barcelona driver may have been panicked into losing control of his car.



It seems to be planned. They are looking for helpers now.


----------



## jillian

Baz Ares said:


> btw..
> "Local media reported that the driver of the white van fled on foot and is being hunted by police"
> 
> Based on DOPer explanation on Charlottesville driver.
> This guy on foot is just misunderstood here. He was just a
> passenger and is now running around to find help.
> Or a landline to call for help?



what's a DOP'er?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pogo said:


> We ain't making light of a tragedy. On the contrary we're _mocking _those like JimBowie1958 who tried to excuse away the car assault in Charlottesville.



Lol Pogo, let's dispense with trying to shift the blame here. Okay?


----------



## Fenton Lum

Mac1958 said:


> They'll just pay as little attention to it as possible.


They're awaiting the Don's royal tweet.


----------



## Pogo

TemplarKormac said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We ain't making light of a tragedy. On the contrary we're _mocking _those like JimBowie1958 who tried to excuse away the car assault in Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Pogo, let's dispense with trying to shift the blame here. Okay?
Click to expand...


Thank you.  You do that.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Likely another Muslim wanting to destroy the west.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pogo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We ain't making light of a tragedy. On the contrary we're _mocking _those like JimBowie1958 who tried to excuse away the car assault in Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Pogo, let's dispense with trying to shift the blame here. Okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.  You do that.
Click to expand...


Ladies first!

(runs away)


----------



## BlackFlag

There are white supremacists in Spain, too?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Cellblock2429 said:


> TERROR IN SPAIN
> *Barcelona terror attack – ‘Two killed and many injured’ after truck ploughs into pedestrians along Barcelona’s iconic Las Ramblas tourist hotspot before ‘two armed men take hostages in nearby restaurant’*
> *Barcelona van crash 'sees several people injured along iconic Ramblas shopping centre'*



Same thing I said to Nosmo. Can we not politicize this?


----------



## Pogo

Baz Ares said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Islamic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spain has more internal separatist group than the US does. But we will see.
Click to expand...


Catalonia is to Spain sort of what Québec is to Canada.  Or what Québec was at one time...

>> The separatist movement in Catalonia’s parliament has escalated its battle with Madrid after it defied Spain’s constitutional court by debating a controversial pro-independence roadmap, and the region’s president announced a confidence vote to consolidate the move towards sovereignty.

The angry, last-minute debate – in which the pro-independence Together for Yes coalition and the smaller, far-left Popular Unity Candidacy secured approval for the unilateral disconnection plan by 72 votes to 11 – represents another open challenge to the Spanish judiciary and to Spain’s acting prime minister, Mariano Rajoy.

It also provoked a furious reaction in the Catalan parliament from Ciudadanos and Popular party MPs who left the chamber rather than take part in a vote they described as “illegal” and flagrantly undemocratic. One Ciudadanos MP accused the separatist faction of “wanting to take us not only out of Spain and the EU, but out of the 21st century and modern democracy”. <<  --- Separatist Movement in Catalonia Steps Up Battle with Madrid (from last summer)
​


DigitalDrifter said:


> Likely another Muslim wanting to destroy the west.



^^  Likely another poster who hears of an attack in Turkey and doesn't know enough to consider "PKK".

Ah, life in the world of Binary Fife must be so simple.


----------



## TemplarKormac

BlackFlag said:


> There are white supremacists in Spain, too?


List of white nationalist organizations - Wikipedia


----------



## BlackFlag

Cellblock2429 said:


> TERROR IN SPAIN
> *Barcelona terror attack – ‘Two killed and many injured’ after truck ploughs into pedestrians along Barcelona’s iconic Las Ramblas tourist hotspot before ‘two armed men take hostages in nearby restaurant’*
> *Barcelona van crash 'sees several people injured along iconic Ramblas shopping centre'*


Look at you shitting your pants over a terrorist car attack in Spain after cheering one here a few days ago.


----------



## Roudy

Beautiful country.  Went all over. As I was watching the busy spectacular treelined streets in Barcelona packed with lively people shopping or hanging out in a cafe, I kept asking myself, "this place is like a ticking time bomb, why have terrorists not struck here?"  And as we can see it just happened, less than a week after I got back.

Islam is a cancer to modern civilization.


----------



## Baz Ares

Pogo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> before i make a statement i will wait for the facts.
> 
> but it certainly looks like the barcelona driver may have been panicked into losing control of his car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not funny. At all. These tragedies are nothing to make light of, neither Charlottesville or Barcelona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We ain't making light of a tragedy.  On the contrary we're _mocking _those like JimBowie1958 who tried to excuse away the car assault in Charlottesville.  THEY would be the ones making light of a tragedy, since apparently getting James Fields off the hook trumps Heather Heyer's life.
Click to expand...


Well? Another way the driver could explain this activity today
His daily calendar got hacked.

The Bull head fell off the Van. As I was giving Spain a celebration extra here. 
The Running on the Whitey VanBull. 

Will this work DOPers?

btw. These people practice with a few bulls running down their streets. 

FFS! WHEE!


----------



## irosie91

sit tight folks-------not enough information has been released----but the cops seem to know


----------



## L.K.Eder

TemplarKormac said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> before i make a statement i will wait for the facts.
> 
> but it certainly looks like the barcelona driver may have been panicked into losing control of his car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not funny. At all. These tragedies are nothing to make light of, neither Charlottesville or Barcelona.
Click to expand...

no, this is not the day for usmb scumbags to lecture about what is appropriate or not. no, no.


----------



## NYcarbineer

BlackFlag said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TERROR IN SPAIN
> *Barcelona terror attack – ‘Two killed and many injured’ after truck ploughs into pedestrians along Barcelona’s iconic Las Ramblas tourist hotspot before ‘two armed men take hostages in nearby restaurant’*
> *Barcelona van crash 'sees several people injured along iconic Ramblas shopping centre'*
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you shitting your pants over a terrorist car attack in Spain after cheering one here a few days ago.
Click to expand...


No more calls please.  We have today's winner of the Internet!


----------



## NYcarbineer

This was a Muslim?

Whoa.  We will now witness one of the biggest RWnut flip flops in the history of USMB.


----------



## Unkotare

Up to 13 killed now.


----------



## Pogo

Roudy said:


> Beautiful country.  Went all over. As I was watching the busy spectacular treelined streets in Barcelona packed with lively people shopping or hanging out in a cafe, I kept asking myself, "this place is like a ticking time bomb, why have terrorists not struck here?"  And as we can see it just happened, less than a week after I got back.
> 
> Islam is a cancer to modern civilization.



What's this got to do with "Islam"?  You know something the police don't?

You were in Spain and you don't know about Catalonian separatists or what?


----------



## Baz Ares

*Police in Spain call Barcelona van incident a terror attack*
BARCLEONA, Spain (AP) -- Police in Spain call Barcelona van incident a terror attack; local media report up to 13 dead.

A white van jumped the sidewalk Thursday in Barcelona's historic Las Ramblas district, injuring several people as it plowed into a summer crowd of tourists and residents, police said. The El Pais newspaper said police were treating the crash as a terror attack.

Police in Spain call Barcelona van incident a terror attack

btw. Still reported as one dead.??


----------



## irosie91

Pogo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful country.  Went all over. As I was watching the busy spectacular treelined streets in Barcelona packed with lively people shopping or hanging out in a cafe, I kept asking myself, "this place is like a ticking time bomb, why have terrorists not struck here?"  And as we can see it just happened, less than a week after I got back.
> 
> Islam is a cancer to modern civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's this got to do with "Islam"?  You know something the police don't?
> 
> You were in Spain and you don't know about Catalonian separatists or what?
Click to expand...


More information------the largest jewish community in spain is in Barcelona------just
sayin'.    Historically----that community dates back to Roman times------ie pre-Christian
and --of course---pre-muslim  -----just sayin'     I am not suggesting that joooos done it---
but YA NEVAH KNOW


----------



## irosie91

Just chatting------ ---anyone want to venture a guess?


----------



## Pogo

>> Thousands of Catalan separatists gathered in Barcelona on Sunday to protest against a series of legal challenges made by Spain’s government against pro-independence Catalan politicians.
.
... Polls consistently show that Catalonia’s 7.5 million residents are equally divided on breaking century-old ties with the rest of Spain.  Catalonia’s current regional president, Carles Puigdemont, plans to call another referendum on independence by September. << --- Thousands of Catalan Separatists Protest​
"September" would mean this referendum should come up next month.


----------



## depotoo

Oh dear God!

Warning very graphic
Twitter
Police are treating as a terrorist attack


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful country.  Went all over. As I was watching the busy spectacular treelined streets in Barcelona packed with lively people shopping or hanging out in a cafe, I kept asking myself, "this place is like a ticking time bomb, why have terrorists not struck here?"  And as we can see it just happened, less than a week after I got back.
> 
> Islam is a cancer to modern civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's this got to do with "Islam"?  You know something the police don't?
> 
> You were in Spain and you don't know about Catalonian separatists or what?
Click to expand...


No response from the OP.  Apparently he doesn't know what "Catalonia" means.  And yet he sees into the religious practices of some terrorist thousands of miles over an ocean.

What a world.


----------



## depotoo

Police are treating as a terrorist attack.  It is horrific.  Praying for all.
Warning very graphic
Twitter
Shows all those that were hit.


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful country.  Went all over. As I was watching the busy spectacular treelined streets in Barcelona packed with lively people shopping or hanging out in a cafe, I kept asking myself, "this place is like a ticking time bomb, why have terrorists not struck here?"  And as we can see it just happened, less than a week after I got back.
> 
> Islam is a cancer to modern civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's this got to do with "Islam"?  You know something the police don't?
> 
> You were in Spain and you don't know about Catalonian separatists or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More information------the largest jewish community in spain is in Barcelona------just
> sayin'.    Historically----that community dates back to Roman times------ie pre-Christian
> and --of course---pre-muslim  -----just sayin'     I am not suggesting that joooos done it---
> but YA NEVAH KNOW
Click to expand...

LOL Spain now offers legal residency to any Jew who can prove they are of Sephardic descendant, which from what I understand is a formality.


----------



## Roudy

Pogo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful country.  Went all over. As I was watching the busy spectacular treelined streets in Barcelona packed with lively people shopping or hanging out in a cafe, I kept asking myself, "this place is like a ticking time bomb, why have terrorists not struck here?"  And as we can see it just happened, less than a week after I got back.
> 
> Islam is a cancer to modern civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's this got to do with "Islam"?  You know something the police don't?
> 
> You were in Spain and you don't know about Catalonian separatists or what?
Click to expand...

Everytime Islamic animals strike, you come out and day shit like this, only to be proven wrong.  ISIS is already celebrating.


----------



## depotoo

No one tried to excuse it away.  Just in your little head.





Pogo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> before i make a statement i will wait for the facts.
> 
> but it certainly looks like the barcelona driver may have been panicked into losing control of his car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not funny. At all. These tragedies are nothing to make light of, neither Charlottesville or Barcelona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We ain't making light of a tragedy.  On the contrary we're _mocking _those like JimBowie1958 who tried to excuse away the car assault in Charlottesville.  THEY would be the ones making light of a tragedy, since apparently getting James Fields off the hook trumps Heather Heyer's life.
Click to expand...


----------



## Baz Ares

Well, Spain was a COW Member. So all is possible.
Who trains for these with the LIVE bull runs.
13 February 2017
ISIS issues 'direct threats' on Spanish tourist hotspots | Daily Mail Online


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful country.  Went all over. As I was watching the busy spectacular treelined streets in Barcelona packed with lively people shopping or hanging out in a cafe, I kept asking myself, "this place is like a ticking time bomb, why have terrorists not struck here?"  And as we can see it just happened, less than a week after I got back.
> 
> Islam is a cancer to modern civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's this got to do with "Islam"?  You know something the police don't?
> 
> You were in Spain and you don't know about Catalonian separatists or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More information------the largest jewish community in spain is in Barcelona------just
> sayin'.    Historically----that community dates back to Roman times------ie pre-Christian
> and --of course---pre-muslim  -----just sayin'     I am not suggesting that joooos done it---
> but YA NEVAH KNOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Spain now offers legal residency to any Jew who can prove they are a Sephardic descendant, which from what I understand is a formality.
Click to expand...


I did Spanish in Junior High-------would that be enough?    uhm-------Hola----donde esta el
Bano?


----------



## Pogo

Roudy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful country.  Went all over. As I was watching the busy spectacular treelined streets in Barcelona packed with lively people shopping or hanging out in a cafe, I kept asking myself, "this place is like a ticking time bomb, why have terrorists not struck here?"  And as we can see it just happened, less than a week after I got back.
> 
> Islam is a cancer to modern civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's this got to do with "Islam"?  You know something the police don't?
> 
> You were in Spain and you don't know about Catalonian separatists or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everytime Islamic animals strike, you come out and day shit like this, only to be proven wrong.  ISIS is already celebrating.
Click to expand...


So you _*don't*_ know about it.
You've never even been to Spain have you?

Hey Sprinkles, I provided a link for background to my speculation.  You provided squatso.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful country.  Went all over. As I was watching the busy spectacular treelined streets in Barcelona packed with lively people shopping or hanging out in a cafe, I kept asking myself, "this place is like a ticking time bomb, why have terrorists not struck here?"  And as we can see it just happened, less than a week after I got back.
> 
> Islam is a cancer to modern civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's this got to do with "Islam"?  You know something the police don't?
> 
> You were in Spain and you don't know about Catalonian separatists or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everytime Islamic animals strike, you come out and day shit like this, only to be proven wrong.  ISIS is already celebrating.
Click to expand...


How is Iran taking it?      Hamas?        ----more just chatting----have basques ever engaged
in  RUN OVER TERRORISM?


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful country.  Went all over. As I was watching the busy spectacular treelined streets in Barcelona packed with lively people shopping or hanging out in a cafe, I kept asking myself, "this place is like a ticking time bomb, why have terrorists not struck here?"  And as we can see it just happened, less than a week after I got back.
> 
> Islam is a cancer to modern civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's this got to do with "Islam"?  You know something the police don't?
> 
> You were in Spain and you don't know about Catalonian separatists or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More information------the largest jewish community in spain is in Barcelona------just
> sayin'.    Historically----that community dates back to Roman times------ie pre-Christian
> and --of course---pre-muslim  -----just sayin'     I am not suggesting that joooos done it---
> but YA NEVAH KNOW
Click to expand...


Or maybe another Nazi who couldn't get access to a Dodge Challenger?


----------



## irosie91

Pogo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful country.  Went all over. As I was watching the busy spectacular treelined streets in Barcelona packed with lively people shopping or hanging out in a cafe, I kept asking myself, "this place is like a ticking time bomb, why have terrorists not struck here?"  And as we can see it just happened, less than a week after I got back.
> 
> Islam is a cancer to modern civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's this got to do with "Islam"?  You know something the police don't?
> 
> You were in Spain and you don't know about Catalonian separatists or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everytime Islamic animals strike, you come out and day shit like this, only to be proven wrong.  ISIS is already celebrating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you _*don't*_ know about it.
> You've never even been to Spain have you?
Click to expand...



delighted you are here, pogo dear-----what sort of things do basques do?


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful country.  Went all over. As I was watching the busy spectacular treelined streets in Barcelona packed with lively people shopping or hanging out in a cafe, I kept asking myself, "this place is like a ticking time bomb, why have terrorists not struck here?"  And as we can see it just happened, less than a week after I got back.
> 
> Islam is a cancer to modern civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's this got to do with "Islam"?  You know something the police don't?
> 
> You were in Spain and you don't know about Catalonian separatists or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everytime Islamic animals strike, you come out and day shit like this, only to be proven wrong.  ISIS is already celebrating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is Iran taking it?      Hamas?        ----more just chatting----have basques ever engaged
> in  RUN OVER TERRORISM?
Click to expand...


Not Basques, Catalans.  Different region.  Basques are in the Pyrenees.

There are always multiple separatist movements and actions going on especially in Europe.  "Many sides".

Not long ago there was another terrorist attack in Turkey --- zippos like the OP jumped in there too whining about "Islam", ignorant of the existence of the PKK.  Another example of the bottomless well of ignorance that is USMB.


----------



## TemplarKormac

L.K.Eder said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> before i make a statement i will wait for the facts.
> 
> but it certainly looks like the barcelona driver may have been panicked into losing control of his car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not funny. At all. These tragedies are nothing to make light of, neither Charlottesville or Barcelona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, this is not the day for usmb scumbags to lecture about what is appropriate or not. no, no.
Click to expand...

Have you seen me joking around about this? 

Please. Grow up.


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful country.  Went all over. As I was watching the busy spectacular treelined streets in Barcelona packed with lively people shopping or hanging out in a cafe, I kept asking myself, "this place is like a ticking time bomb, why have terrorists not struck here?"  And as we can see it just happened, less than a week after I got back.
> 
> Islam is a cancer to modern civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's this got to do with "Islam"?  You know something the police don't?
> 
> You were in Spain and you don't know about Catalonian separatists or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More information------the largest jewish community in spain is in Barcelona------just
> sayin'.    Historically----that community dates back to Roman times------ie pre-Christian
> and --of course---pre-muslim  -----just sayin'     I am not suggesting that joooos done it---
> but YA NEVAH KNOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Spain now offers legal residency to any Jew who can prove they are a Sephardic descendant, which from what I understand is a formality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did Spanish in Junior High-------would that be enough?    uhm-------Hola----donde esta el
> Bano?
Click to expand...

I visited and toured all the ancient Jewish quarters, or what's left of them. In Barcelona's case there wasn't much left, but in Seville and Córdoba there was much more. I enjoyed Girona the most, they had a Jewish museum and got to see Maimonedes' home.


----------



## irosie91

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful country.  Went all over. As I was watching the busy spectacular treelined streets in Barcelona packed with lively people shopping or hanging out in a cafe, I kept asking myself, "this place is like a ticking time bomb, why have terrorists not struck here?"  And as we can see it just happened, less than a week after I got back.
> 
> Islam is a cancer to modern civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's this got to do with "Islam"?  You know something the police don't?
> 
> You were in Spain and you don't know about Catalonian separatists or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everytime Islamic animals strike, you come out and day shit like this, only to be proven wrong.  ISIS is already celebrating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is Iran taking it?      Hamas?        ----more just chatting----have basques ever engaged
> in  RUN OVER TERRORISM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not Basques, Catalans.  Different region.  Basques are in the Pyrenees.
Click to expand...



oh------I kinda thought all separatists are Basques-----I have never been to Spain----but
I did do Spanish in junior high.      uno dos tres quarto cinco ----etc


----------



## depotoo

From MSN,   Heard multiple places there may be a hostage situation 

Soon after the crash, Spain's El Periodico newspaper reported that two armed men were holed up in a bar in Barcelona's city center, and reported gunfire in the area, although it did not cite the source of the information. It was not immediately clear whether the incidents were connected. 

After the van crash, emergency services said people should not go to the area around Barcelona's Placa Catalunya, one of the city's main squares at the top of the famous Las Ramblas avenue, and requested the closure of nearby train and metro stations. El Pais newspaper said the driver of the vehicle had fled on foot after mowing down dozens of people. Prime Minister Mariano Rajoy said he was in contact with authorities, and the priority was to attend to the injured.


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful country.  Went all over. As I was watching the busy spectacular treelined streets in Barcelona packed with lively people shopping or hanging out in a cafe, I kept asking myself, "this place is like a ticking time bomb, why have terrorists not struck here?"  And as we can see it just happened, less than a week after I got back.
> 
> Islam is a cancer to modern civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's this got to do with "Islam"?  You know something the police don't?
> 
> You were in Spain and you don't know about Catalonian separatists or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everytime Islamic animals strike, you come out and day shit like this, only to be proven wrong.  ISIS is already celebrating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is Iran taking it?      Hamas?        ----more just chatting----have basques ever engaged
> in  RUN OVER TERRORISM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not Basques, Catalans.  Different region.  Basques are in the Pyrenees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh------I kinda thought all separatists are Basques-----I have never been to Spain----but
> I did do Spanish in junior high.      uno dos tres quarto cinco ----etc
Click to expand...


Nor have I been there, nor have I ever studied Spanish 

Catalan is pretty closely related but Basque is an entirely different language unrelated to anything.  Which is fascinating because it indicates it's ancient, predating the whole Indo-European family.


----------



## irosie91

depotoo said:


> From MSN,   Heard multiple places there may be a hostage situation
> 
> Soon after the crash, Spain's El Periodico newspaper reported that two armed men were holed up in a bar in Barcelona's city center, and reported gunfire in the area, although it did not cite the source of the information. It was not immediately clear whether the incidents were connected.
> 
> After the van crash, emergency services said people should not go to the area around Barcelona's Placa Catalunya, one of the city's main squares at the top of the famous Las Ramblas avenue, and requested the closure of nearby train and metro stations. El Pais newspaper said the driver of the vehicle had fled on foot after mowing down dozens of people. Prime Minister Mariano Rajoy said he was in contact with authorities, and the priority was to attend to the injured.




a Turkish restaurant ----no less


----------



## DigitalDrifter

irosie91 said:


> Just chatting------ ---anyone want to venture a guess?



Gee, dunno, maybe Amish driver pissed the government confiscated his horse and buggy?


----------



## Baz Ares

TemplarKormac said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> before i make a statement i will wait for the facts.
> 
> but it certainly looks like the barcelona driver may have been panicked into losing control of his car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not funny. At all. These tragedies are nothing to make light of, neither Charlottesville or Barcelona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, this is not the day for usmb scumbags to lecture about what is appropriate or not. no, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen me joking around about this?
> 
> Please. Grow up.
Click to expand...


I took it from the start as a terror attack.
Trying to push meself off that stand.
A rational made one to start.
I did not make fun of the players.
I propose theories, for all sides.
I understand Spain was part of the
Islamic lands. Long, Long Ago!
They want it back, I see still.
If the attack is connected to Isis terror, let us say.


----------



## irosie91

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's this got to do with "Islam"?  You know something the police don't?
> 
> You were in Spain and you don't know about Catalonian separatists or what?
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime Islamic animals strike, you come out and day shit like this, only to be proven wrong.  ISIS is already celebrating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is Iran taking it?      Hamas?        ----more just chatting----have basques ever engaged
> in  RUN OVER TERRORISM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not Basques, Catalans.  Different region.  Basques are in the Pyrenees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh------I kinda thought all separatists are Basques-----I have never been to Spain----but
> I did do Spanish in junior high.      uno dos tres quarto cinco ----etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor have I been there, nor have I ever studied Spanish
> 
> Catalan is pretty closely related but Basque is an entirely different language unrelated to anything.  Which is fascinating because it indicates it's ancient, predating the whole Indo-European family.
Click to expand...


there is a very old   "Spanish/portugese"   synagogue in Manhattan NY     something like
from the seventeenth century------I have been there-----does that qualify me for citizenship?


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From MSN,   Heard multiple places there may be a hostage situation
> 
> Soon after the crash, Spain's El Periodico newspaper reported that two armed men were holed up in a bar in Barcelona's city center, and reported gunfire in the area, although it did not cite the source of the information. It was not immediately clear whether the incidents were connected.
> 
> After the van crash, emergency services said people should not go to the area around Barcelona's Placa Catalunya, one of the city's main squares at the top of the famous Las Ramblas avenue, and requested the closure of nearby train and metro stations. El Pais newspaper said the driver of the vehicle had fled on foot after mowing down dozens of people. Prime Minister Mariano Rajoy said he was in contact with authorities, and the priority was to attend to the injured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a Turkish restaurant ----no less
Click to expand...

A Spanish news chanel has claimed the attackers are of North African origin.  

This is so eery because we saw an amazing Andalusian style flamenco show in that exact area and dined there several times.


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime Islamic animals strike, you come out and day shit like this, only to be proven wrong.  ISIS is already celebrating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is Iran taking it?      Hamas?        ----more just chatting----have basques ever engaged
> in  RUN OVER TERRORISM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not Basques, Catalans.  Different region.  Basques are in the Pyrenees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh------I kinda thought all separatists are Basques-----I have never been to Spain----but
> I did do Spanish in junior high.      uno dos tres quarto cinco ----etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor have I been there, nor have I ever studied Spanish
> 
> Catalan is pretty closely related but Basque is an entirely different language unrelated to anything.  Which is fascinating because it indicates it's ancient, predating the whole Indo-European family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is a very old   "Spanish/portugese"   synagogue in Manhattan NY     something like
> from the seventeenth century------I have been there-----does that qualify me for citizenship?
Click to expand...


Actually I know Portuguese (and French) far better than I know Spanish.  That helps me navigate Spanish.

I'm not sure there are buildings in Manhattan from the 17th century though.  Might wanna check that.

I believe in Galícia (northwestern Spain) they speak a Spanish that's closer to Portuguese.  Again it's that mountain thing historically dividing people into different languages and cultures.


----------



## irosie91

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful country.  Went all over. As I was watching the busy spectacular treelined streets in Barcelona packed with lively people shopping or hanging out in a cafe, I kept asking myself, "this place is like a ticking time bomb, why have terrorists not struck here?"  And as we can see it just happened, less than a week after I got back.
> 
> Islam is a cancer to modern civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's this got to do with "Islam"?  You know something the police don't?
> 
> You were in Spain and you don't know about Catalonian separatists or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everytime Islamic animals strike, you come out and day shit like this, only to be proven wrong.  ISIS is already celebrating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is Iran taking it?      Hamas?        ----more just chatting----have basques ever engaged
> in  RUN OVER TERRORISM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not Basques, Catalans.  Different region.  Basques are in the Pyrenees.
> 
> There are always multiple separatist movements and actions going on especially in Europe.  "Many sides".
> 
> Not long ago there was another terrorist attack in Turkey --- zippos like the OP jumped in there too whining about "Islam", ignorant of the existence of the PKK.  Another example of the bottomless well of ignorance that is USMB.
Click to expand...


pogo dear------da kurds is muslims too


----------



## DigitalDrifter

No way this could be an Islamic attack.
The odds just are not there.


----------



## depotoo

From el periodico 
Police cordon in Barcelona. Police cordon in Barcelona. / AP / MANU FERNANDEZ The Mossos d'Esquadra are surrounded by a bar on the Rambla, near La Boqueria, where the authors of the attack seem to have taken refuge, although the information is still very confusing at the moment. The assailants could be between two and three people armed and, according to police sources, have taken several hostages.


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful country.  Went all over. As I was watching the busy spectacular treelined streets in Barcelona packed with lively people shopping or hanging out in a cafe, I kept asking myself, "this place is like a ticking time bomb, why have terrorists not struck here?"  And as we can see it just happened, less than a week after I got back.
> 
> Islam is a cancer to modern civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's this got to do with "Islam"?  You know something the police don't?
> 
> You were in Spain and you don't know about Catalonian separatists or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everytime Islamic animals strike, you come out and day shit like this, only to be proven wrong.  ISIS is already celebrating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is Iran taking it?      Hamas?        ----more just chatting----have basques ever engaged
> in  RUN OVER TERRORISM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not Basques, Catalans.  Different region.  Basques are in the Pyrenees.
> 
> There are always multiple separatist movements and actions going on especially in Europe.  "Many sides".
> 
> Not long ago there was another terrorist attack in Turkey --- zippos like the OP jumped in there too whining about "Islam", ignorant of the existence of the PKK.  Another example of the bottomless well of ignorance that is USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pogo dear------da kurds is muslims too
Click to expand...


Right, as is the rest of Turkey, so they have that in common.  Therefore it can't be an "Islam against Judeo-Christianism" thing or whatever the wackballs were trying to sell.

Separatism is separatism. It's always about territory and autonomy.  Nobody ever characterized the IRA as "Christian terrorists". 

For that matter DAESH is about the same thing --- power and territory.  Statistically they have killed more Muslims than practicants of any other religion.  The bigot shit-stirrers like the OP wish that weren't the case but ---- it is.


----------



## depotoo

My son was recently there and also saw a flamenco show.  They sent me video of it.  About a month ago.  He loves Spain.


Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From MSN,   Heard multiple places there may be a hostage situation
> 
> Soon after the crash, Spain's El Periodico newspaper reported that two armed men were holed up in a bar in Barcelona's city center, and reported gunfire in the area, although it did not cite the source of the information. It was not immediately clear whether the incidents were connected.
> 
> After the van crash, emergency services said people should not go to the area around Barcelona's Placa Catalunya, one of the city's main squares at the top of the famous Las Ramblas avenue, and requested the closure of nearby train and metro stations. El Pais newspaper said the driver of the vehicle had fled on foot after mowing down dozens of people. Prime Minister Mariano Rajoy said he was in contact with authorities, and the priority was to attend to the injured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a Turkish restaurant ----no less
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Spanish news chanel has claimed the attackers are of North African origin.
> 
> This is so eery because we saw an amazing Andalusian style flamenco show in that exact area and dined there several times.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

DigitalDrifter said:


> No way this could be an Islamic attack.
> The odds just are not there.


Someone mowing people down using a vehicle? Naaaaah.  When have Muslims ever done this?


----------



## irosie91

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is Iran taking it?      Hamas?        ----more just chatting----have basques ever engaged
> in  RUN OVER TERRORISM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Basques, Catalans.  Different region.  Basques are in the Pyrenees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh------I kinda thought all separatists are Basques-----I have never been to Spain----but
> I did do Spanish in junior high.      uno dos tres quarto cinco ----etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor have I been there, nor have I ever studied Spanish
> 
> Catalan is pretty closely related but Basque is an entirely different language unrelated to anything.  Which is fascinating because it indicates it's ancient, predating the whole Indo-European family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is a very old   "Spanish/portugese"   synagogue in Manhattan NY     something like
> from the seventeenth century------I have been there-----does that qualify me for citizenship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I know Portuguese (and French) far better than I know Spanish.  That helps me navigate Spanish.
> 
> I'm not sure there are buildings in Manhattan from the 17th century though.  Might wanna check that.
Click to expand...


the original building fell down------but they  got some original artifacts in  there


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From MSN,   Heard multiple places there may be a hostage situation
> 
> Soon after the crash, Spain's El Periodico newspaper reported that two armed men were holed up in a bar in Barcelona's city center, and reported gunfire in the area, although it did not cite the source of the information. It was not immediately clear whether the incidents were connected.
> 
> After the van crash, emergency services said people should not go to the area around Barcelona's Placa Catalunya, one of the city's main squares at the top of the famous Las Ramblas avenue, and requested the closure of nearby train and metro stations. El Pais newspaper said the driver of the vehicle had fled on foot after mowing down dozens of people. Prime Minister Mariano Rajoy said he was in contact with authorities, and the priority was to attend to the injured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a Turkish restaurant ----no less
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Spanish news chanel has claimed the attackers are of North African origin.
> 
> This is so eery because we saw an amazing Andalusian style flamenco show in that exact area and dined there several times.
Click to expand...


let me guess     COPTS


----------



## Dalia

depotoo said:


> Police are treating as a terrorist attack.  It is horrific.  Praying for all.
> Warning very graphic
> Twitter
> Shows all those that were hit.


CNN breaking news are talking about 1 dead, 32 injured and this link we are at 13 peoples dead ?
Police in Spain call Barcelona van incident a terror attack


----------



## Roudy

depotoo said:


> My son was recently there and also saw a flamenco show.  They sent me video of it.  About a month ago.
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From MSN,   Heard multiple places there may be a hostage situation
> 
> Soon after the crash, Spain's El Periodico newspaper reported that two armed men were holed up in a bar in Barcelona's city center, and reported gunfire in the area, although it did not cite the source of the information. It was not immediately clear whether the incidents were connected.
> 
> After the van crash, emergency services said people should not go to the area around Barcelona's Placa Catalunya, one of the city's main squares at the top of the famous Las Ramblas avenue, and requested the closure of nearby train and metro stations. El Pais newspaper said the driver of the vehicle had fled on foot after mowing down dozens of people. Prime Minister Mariano Rajoy said he was in contact with authorities, and the priority was to attend to the injured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a Turkish restaurant ----no less
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Spanish news chanel has claimed the attackers are of North African origin.
> 
> This is so eery because we saw an amazing Andalusian style flamenco show in that exact area and dined there several times.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Maybe the same one that I saw.  The one I saw is known to be one of the best. It was very different.  They nearly broke the floor.


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From MSN,   Heard multiple places there may be a hostage situation
> 
> Soon after the crash, Spain's El Periodico newspaper reported that two armed men were holed up in a bar in Barcelona's city center, and reported gunfire in the area, although it did not cite the source of the information. It was not immediately clear whether the incidents were connected.
> 
> After the van crash, emergency services said people should not go to the area around Barcelona's Placa Catalunya, one of the city's main squares at the top of the famous Las Ramblas avenue, and requested the closure of nearby train and metro stations. El Pais newspaper said the driver of the vehicle had fled on foot after mowing down dozens of people. Prime Minister Mariano Rajoy said he was in contact with authorities, and the priority was to attend to the injured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a Turkish restaurant ----no less
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Spanish news chanel has claimed the attackers are of North African origin.
> 
> This is so eery because we saw an amazing Andalusian style flamenco show in that exact area and dined there several times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> let me guess     COPTS
Click to expand...

The broadcast said Algerian, Moroccan, Libyan, etc.


----------



## IsaacNewton

I was walking through Calaveras County and all these frogs showed up and I could hardly walk without stepping on them. Damn terrorist frogs. We need to build a wall around Calaveras. BELIEVE ME it'll be beautiful.


----------



## Baz Ares

Dalia said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police are treating as a terrorist attack.  It is horrific.  Praying for all.
> Warning very graphic
> Twitter
> Shows all those that were hit.
> 
> 
> 
> CNN breaking news are talking about 1 dead, 32 injured and this link we are at 13 peoples dead ?
> Police in Spain call Barcelona van incident a terror attack
Click to expand...



I'll step up for others...FAKE NEWS!
Seems police are saying multi deaths.


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From MSN,   Heard multiple places there may be a hostage situation
> 
> Soon after the crash, Spain's El Periodico newspaper reported that two armed men were holed up in a bar in Barcelona's city center, and reported gunfire in the area, although it did not cite the source of the information. It was not immediately clear whether the incidents were connected.
> 
> After the van crash, emergency services said people should not go to the area around Barcelona's Placa Catalunya, one of the city's main squares at the top of the famous Las Ramblas avenue, and requested the closure of nearby train and metro stations. El Pais newspaper said the driver of the vehicle had fled on foot after mowing down dozens of people. Prime Minister Mariano Rajoy said he was in contact with authorities, and the priority was to attend to the injured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a Turkish restaurant ----no less
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Spanish news chanel has claimed the attackers are of North African origin.
> 
> This is so eery because we saw an amazing Andalusian style flamenco show in that exact area and dined there several times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> let me guess     COPTS
Click to expand...


Let me guess --- the same shit-stirrer that couldn't come up with the link he was asked for in post 2 ----- didn't post one for this claim either.

He must think we're all stoopid.


----------



## Pogo

IsaacNewton said:


> I was walking through Calaveras County and all these frogs showed up and I could hardly walk without stepping on them. Damn terrorist frogs. We need to build a wall around Calaveras. BELIEVE ME it'll be beautiful.



Were they on many sides?


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From MSN,   Heard multiple places there may be a hostage situation
> 
> Soon after the crash, Spain's El Periodico newspaper reported that two armed men were holed up in a bar in Barcelona's city center, and reported gunfire in the area, although it did not cite the source of the information. It was not immediately clear whether the incidents were connected.
> 
> After the van crash, emergency services said people should not go to the area around Barcelona's Placa Catalunya, one of the city's main squares at the top of the famous Las Ramblas avenue, and requested the closure of nearby train and metro stations. El Pais newspaper said the driver of the vehicle had fled on foot after mowing down dozens of people. Prime Minister Mariano Rajoy said he was in contact with authorities, and the priority was to attend to the injured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a Turkish restaurant ----no less
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Spanish news chanel has claimed the attackers are of North African origin.
> 
> This is so eery because we saw an amazing Andalusian style flamenco show in that exact area and dined there several times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> let me guess     COPTS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The broadcast said Algerian, Moroccan, Libyan, etc.
Click to expand...


OH----Spanish speaking  JOOOOOS


----------



## depotoo

From Elpais-

A van has wound up several people this afternoon at La Rambla in Barcelona, causing at least a dozen fatalities and numerous injuries. The Mossos d'Esquadra, the autonomous police, has confirmed that this is a coordinated terrorist attack and have identified Driss Oukabir, who has an identification number of foreigners and has rented the van in Santa Perpètua. At the same time, two unidentified people have barricaded themselves in a bar in the Raval, as far as the police have followed them. The situation is still confusing.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Pogo said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was walking through Calaveras County and all these frogs showed up and I could hardly walk without stepping on them. Damn terrorist frogs. We need to build a wall around Calaveras. BELIEVE ME it'll be beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were they on many sides?
Click to expand...


Yes, and I'm not _jumping_ to conclusions! And I noticed there weren't any flies in town while I was there.

As for Spain didn't they have a horrendous terrorist attack on their trains a few years ago?


----------



## depotoo

From elpais 

A van has wound up several people this afternoon at La Rambla in Barcelona, causing at least a dozen fatalities and numerous injuries. The Mossos d'Esquadra, the autonomous police, has confirmed that this is a coordinated terrorist attack and have identified Driss Oukabir, who has an identification number of foreigners and has rented the van in Santa Perpètua. At the same time, two unidentified people have barricaded themselves in a bar in the Raval, as far as the police have followed them. The situation is still confusing.


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful country.  Went all over. As I was watching the busy spectacular treelined streets in Barcelona packed with lively people shopping or hanging out in a cafe, I kept asking myself, "this place is like a ticking time bomb, why have terrorists not struck here?"  And as we can see it just happened, less than a week after I got back.
> 
> Islam is a cancer to modern civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's this got to do with "Islam"?  You know something the police don't?
> 
> You were in Spain and you don't know about Catalonian separatists or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everytime Islamic animals strike, you come out and day shit like this, only to be proven wrong.  ISIS is already celebrating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is Iran taking it?      Hamas?        ----more just chatting----have basques ever engaged
> in  RUN OVER TERRORISM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not Basques, Catalans.  Different region.  Basques are in the Pyrenees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh------I kinda thought all separatists are Basques-----I have never been to Spain----but
> I did do Spanish in junior high.      uno dos tres quarto cinco ----etc
Click to expand...


Here's a page on Separatist/Secessionist movements in Europe, way too many to count in over 20 countries.

Here's a map of those movements _in *Spain alone*_ (from that page)...






Catalonia would be the lighter green on the right including Majorca. And Barcelona.
The Basques would be the darker green extending into France.
The yellow in the far left would be Galícia.  It's marked by the same mountain range that separates Spain and Portugal, hence the language thing.​These have been going on far FAR longer than anything contemporary.  Yet vacuums like the OP just stick their fingers in their historical ears and go "Moooooooslims!"


----------



## depotoo

Elpais

Police sources say at least one of the people behind the attack is now holed up in bar in the Raval district of the city.

Natalia Bravo, a witness at the Aromas de Istambul Turkish restaurant, located at number 129 la Rambla, where one of the men responsible for the attack is reportedly holed up, said: “If there is anybody, he's inside.” Bravo says that some 20 people left the restaurant around 6.30pm, most of them women and children. She says she saw about 20 police officers enter the premises, but she had not seen any detainees yet.


----------



## Baz Ares

DigitalDrifter said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just chatting------ ---anyone want to venture a guess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, dunno, maybe Amish driver pissed the government confiscated his horse and buggy?
Click to expand...


My understanding.There are no Amish left in (Europe)
Amish were saved from extinction by William Penn
who granted a haven from religious persecution in
early of U.S.days  William Penn - Wikipedia


----------



## irosie91

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's this got to do with "Islam"?  You know something the police don't?
> 
> You were in Spain and you don't know about Catalonian separatists or what?
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime Islamic animals strike, you come out and day shit like this, only to be proven wrong.  ISIS is already celebrating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is Iran taking it?      Hamas?        ----more just chatting----have basques ever engaged
> in  RUN OVER TERRORISM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not Basques, Catalans.  Different region.  Basques are in the Pyrenees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh------I kinda thought all separatists are Basques-----I have never been to Spain----but
> I did do Spanish in junior high.      uno dos tres quarto cinco ----etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a page on Separatist/Secessionist movements in Europe, way too many to count in over 20 countries.
> 
> Here's a map of those movements _in *Spain alone*_ (from that page)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​These have been going on far FAR longer than anything contemporary.  Yet vacuums like the OP just stick their fingers in their historical ears and go "Moooooooslims!"
Click to expand...


right----ok-----but is there a history of   THE CURRENT  M.O.  ?


----------



## Baz Ares

*Hostages taken after van crashes through crowd in Spain, *
*Attacker drives van into Spanish crowd; 1 dead, 32 hurt*
Police are negotiating with hostage takers in Barcelona after a white van careened into a crowd in the city's Las Ramblas district, according to local police.

CLICK / TAP TO WATCH LIVE STREAMING VIDEO


Spanish police sources confirm to ABC News that two suspects are holding the hostages in a restaurant not far from the van attack.

RTVE, a Spanish public broadcaster, says a third suspect has been arrested. Authorities provided no immediate information on the person or on who might be behind the attack.

At least one person was killed and 32 injured in the initial van incident, which local police are treating as terrorism, according to local newspaper El Pais. In a Spanish-language tweet, local authorities referred to the incident as an "attack."
*The Second attack?*


----------



## theHawk

Roudy said:


> Beautiful country.  Went all over. As I was watching the busy spectacular treelined streets in Barcelona packed with lively people shopping or hanging out in a cafe, I kept asking myself, "this place is like a ticking time bomb, why have terrorists not struck here?"  And as we can see it just happened, less than a week after I got back.
> 
> Islam is a cancer to modern civilization.



Me too, I was in Barcelona last summer.  One of my favorite cities in Europe.  

At this point we have to assume it's an American neo-Nazi and Trump voter, we can't jump to conclusions about it being any one else, that would be "waaaaycest".


----------



## irosie91

Baz Ares said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just chatting------ ---anyone want to venture a guess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, dunno, maybe Amish driver pissed the government confiscated his horse and buggy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My understanding.There are no Amish left in (Europe)
> Amish were saved from extinction by William Penn
> who granted a haven from religious persecution in
> early of U.S.days  William Penn - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


would William Penn have voted for   Donald or Hillary?


----------



## Baz Ares

Some have been released, That's odd?
Say for Isis types.


----------



## HenryBHough

Look who's  ahead of the curve on defending Muslim Terrorists - just scroll back up a bit and see, for yourself, the newest Obama wannabe!


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime Islamic animals strike, you come out and day shit like this, only to be proven wrong.  ISIS is already celebrating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is Iran taking it?      Hamas?        ----more just chatting----have basques ever engaged
> in  RUN OVER TERRORISM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not Basques, Catalans.  Different region.  Basques are in the Pyrenees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh------I kinda thought all separatists are Basques-----I have never been to Spain----but
> I did do Spanish in junior high.      uno dos tres quarto cinco ----etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a page on Separatist/Secessionist movements in Europe, way too many to count in over 20 countries.
> 
> Here's a map of those movements _in *Spain alone*_ (from that page)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catalonia would be the lighter green on the right including Majorca. And Barcelona.
> The Basques would be the darker green extending into France.
> 
> The yellow in the far left would be Galícia. It's marked by the same mountain range that separates Spain and Portugal, hence the language thing.
> ​These have been going on far FAR longer than anything contemporary.  Yet vacuums like the OP just stick their fingers in their historical ears and go "Moooooooslims!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right----ok-----but is there a history of   THE CURRENT  M.O.  ?
Click to expand...


Sure.
We just had one in Charlottesville last weekend. 

I understand it was committed by "many sides".


----------



## HenryBHough

Last body count I just read said 13 victims of what appears to be Muslim Terrorists trying to take over Spain.


----------



## Baz Ares

Seems all are coming out, dropping iPhones etc.


----------



## Pogo

HenryBHough said:


> Look who's  ahead of the curve on defending Muslim Terrorists - just scroll back up a bit and see, for yourself, the newest Obama wannabe!



Link to "Muslim terrorists"?

No?

Still waiting on that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But look who's way ahead of the curve in pulling out ass---- umptions.


----------



## irosie91

one of the persons implicated is named     DRISS  -------uhm ------could that be
ANDREW?       or------MORRIS?        or  KRISHNAH?         or maybe---perhaps
---idriss???????


----------



## irosie91

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is Iran taking it?      Hamas?        ----more just chatting----have basques ever engaged
> in  RUN OVER TERRORISM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Basques, Catalans.  Different region.  Basques are in the Pyrenees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh------I kinda thought all separatists are Basques-----I have never been to Spain----but
> I did do Spanish in junior high.      uno dos tres quarto cinco ----etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a page on Separatist/Secessionist movements in Europe, way too many to count in over 20 countries.
> 
> Here's a map of those movements _in *Spain alone*_ (from that page)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​These have been going on far FAR longer than anything contemporary.  Yet vacuums like the OP just stick their fingers in their historical ears and go "Moooooooslims!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right----ok-----but is there a history of   THE CURRENT  M.O.  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.
> We just had one in Charlottesville last weekend.
> 
> I understand it was committed by "many sides".
Click to expand...


good point--------DRISS represents many sides


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> one of the persons implicated is named     DRISS  -------uhm ------could that be
> ANDREW?       or------MORRIS?        or  KRISHNAH?         or maybe---perhaps
> ---idriss???????



 -- is that a Basque name?

Isn't there a Driss named "Luda"?


----------



## depotoo

Supposedly the suspect being arrested 
Twitter


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not Basques, Catalans.  Different region.  Basques are in the Pyrenees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh------I kinda thought all separatists are Basques-----I have never been to Spain----but
> I did do Spanish in junior high.      uno dos tres quarto cinco ----etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a page on Separatist/Secessionist movements in Europe, way too many to count in over 20 countries.
> 
> Here's a map of those movements _in *Spain alone*_ (from that page)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​These have been going on far FAR longer than anything contemporary.  Yet vacuums like the OP just stick their fingers in their historical ears and go "Moooooooslims!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right----ok-----but is there a history of   THE CURRENT  M.O.  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.
> We just had one in Charlottesville last weekend.
> 
> I understand it was committed by "many sides".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good point--------DRISS represents many sides
Click to expand...


Aye, and many "good people".


----------



## Baz Ares

HenryBHough said:


> Last body count I just read said 13 victims of what appears to be Muslim Terrorists trying to take over Spain.



Seem all national news sources are still at one dead. 
WHO were Playing targets with the driver here.
They do report, some may still die.

 Fully.


----------



## depotoo

Supposedly the driver according to other sources, being arrested 
Twitter


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Pogo said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's  ahead of the curve on defending Muslim Terrorists - just scroll back up a bit and see, for yourself, the newest Obama wannabe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to "Muslim terrorists"?
> 
> No?
> 
> Still waiting on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look who's way ahead of the curve in pulling out ass---- umptions.
Click to expand...


Yeah, no way it could be a Muslim, I mean, gee, how could it?


----------



## Crixus

Baz Ares said:


> *A VAN in Barcelona, holds the driver as a prisoner, an unwilling Driver, forced to take out two and injure 20. *
> ================================================== So that said.
> 
> *Horror in Barcelona as van 'ploughs into crowd of pedestrians' on famous Las Ramblas street leaving 'two dead and 20 injured'*
> At least 20 people were injured when a van ploughed into pedestrians along a famous promenade in central Barcelona, as police are now hunting the driver.
> 
> There were unconfirmed reports that two people were killed.
> 
> Photos posted online show victims being helped by police officers and witnesses at Placa de Catalunya in the city centre.
> 
> Video
> shows a stampede as terrified witnesses flee through the streets after the vehicle slammed into people on tree-lined La Rambla, which is highly popular with tourists.
> 
> Local media reported that the driver of the white van fled on foot and is being hunted by police.
> 
> Locals officials have requested that metro and train stations shut while rescuers deal with the emergency, and they urged people to stay away from the crash site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i3.mirror.co.uk/incoming/art...RNATES/s615/SBP_MDG_truck-barcelona704JPG.jpg
> 
> Really, the new way to explain these. The cars are doing this with the drivers as prisoners.




And the dead white girl doesn't even matter anymore, lol.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From MSN,   Heard multiple places there may be a hostage situation
> 
> Soon after the crash, Spain's El Periodico newspaper reported that two armed men were holed up in a bar in Barcelona's city center, and reported gunfire in the area, although it did not cite the source of the information. It was not immediately clear whether the incidents were connected.
> 
> After the van crash, emergency services said people should not go to the area around Barcelona's Placa Catalunya, one of the city's main squares at the top of the famous Las Ramblas avenue, and requested the closure of nearby train and metro stations. El Pais newspaper said the driver of the vehicle had fled on foot after mowing down dozens of people. Prime Minister Mariano Rajoy said he was in contact with authorities, and the priority was to attend to the injured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a Turkish restaurant ----no less
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Spanish news chanel has claimed the attackers are of North African origin.
> .
Click to expand...


No way.


----------



## Crixus

Nosmo King said:


> Barcelona terror attack: 'Two dead' as van ploughs into crowd at popular tourist area
> 
> Waiting for more facts...
> 
> Will the President?




Why? You didn't.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Roudy said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way this could be an Islamic attack.
> The odds just are not there.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone mowing people down using a vehicle? Naaaaah.  When have Muslims ever done this?
Click to expand...


Nowhere that I know of. Their religion is peace, kumbaya type stuff.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From MSN,   Heard multiple places there may be a hostage situation
> 
> Soon after the crash, Spain's El Periodico newspaper reported that two armed men were holed up in a bar in Barcelona's city center, and reported gunfire in the area, although it did not cite the source of the information. It was not immediately clear whether the incidents were connected.
> 
> After the van crash, emergency services said people should not go to the area around Barcelona's Placa Catalunya, one of the city's main squares at the top of the famous Las Ramblas avenue, and requested the closure of nearby train and metro stations. El Pais newspaper said the driver of the vehicle had fled on foot after mowing down dozens of people. Prime Minister Mariano Rajoy said he was in contact with authorities, and the priority was to attend to the injured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a Turkish restaurant ----no less
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Spanish news chanel has claimed the attackers are of North African origin.
> 
> This is so eery because we saw an amazing Andalusian style flamenco show in that exact area and dined there several times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> let me guess     COPTS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The broadcast said Algerian, Moroccan, Libyan, etc.
Click to expand...


They're seeing things, delusional, crazy, you know as well as I it's likely, Swedish, German, Japanese maybe.


----------



## Baz Ares

Pogo said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's  ahead of the curve on defending Muslim Terrorists - just scroll back up a bit and see, for yourself, the newest Obama wannabe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to "Muslim terrorists"?
> 
> No?
> 
> Still waiting on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look who's way ahead of the curve in pulling out ass---- umptions.
Click to expand...


So am I. But we're off the Girl in VA now, that's the up swing here.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

theHawk said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful country.  Went all over. As I was watching the busy spectacular treelined streets in Barcelona packed with lively people shopping or hanging out in a cafe, I kept asking myself, "this place is like a ticking time bomb, why have terrorists not struck here?"  And as we can see it just happened, less than a week after I got back.
> 
> Islam is a cancer to modern civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, I was in Barcelona last summer.  One of my favorite cities in Europe.
> 
> At this point we have to assume it's an American neo-Nazi and Trump voter, we can't jump to conclusions about it being any one else, that would be "waaaaycest".
Click to expand...


Well it's a given it's a Trump voter. Only question is, is will it be hardcore David Duke follower, or just your everyday black-hating Trump voter?


----------



## Pogo

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's  ahead of the curve on defending Muslim Terrorists - just scroll back up a bit and see, for yourself, the newest Obama wannabe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to "Muslim terrorists"?
> 
> No?
> 
> Still waiting on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look who's way ahead of the curve in pulling out ass---- umptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, no way it could be a Muslim, I mean, gee, how could it?
Click to expand...


Yeah, no way it could need a link for what we wish to be real to actually BE real, I mean gee Wally....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Vote for liberals if you want terror in your backyard.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's  ahead of the curve on defending Muslim Terrorists - just scroll back up a bit and see, for yourself, the newest Obama wannabe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to "Muslim terrorists"?
> 
> No?
> 
> Still waiting on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look who's way ahead of the curve in pulling out ass---- umptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, no way it could be a Muslim, I mean, gee, how could it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, no way it could need a link for what we wish to be real to actually BE real, I mean gee Wally....
Click to expand...


Right Beav'.


----------



## Baz Ares

Crixus said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A VAN in Barcelona, holds the driver as a prisoner, an unwilling Driver, forced to take out two and injure 20. *
> ================================================== So that said.
> 
> *Horror in Barcelona as van 'ploughs into crowd of pedestrians' on famous Las Ramblas street leaving 'two dead and 20 injured'*
> At least 20 people were injured when a van ploughed into pedestrians along a famous promenade in central Barcelona, as police are now hunting the driver.
> 
> There were unconfirmed reports that two people were killed.
> 
> Photos posted online show victims being helped by police officers and witnesses at Placa de Catalunya in the city centre.
> 
> Video
> shows a stampede as terrified witnesses flee through the streets after the vehicle slammed into people on tree-lined La Rambla, which is highly popular with tourists.
> 
> Local media reported that the driver of the white van fled on foot and is being hunted by police.
> 
> Locals officials have requested that metro and train stations shut while rescuers deal with the emergency, and they urged people to stay away from the crash site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i3.mirror.co.uk/incoming/art...RNATES/s615/SBP_MDG_truck-barcelona704JPG.jpg
> 
> Really, the new way to explain these. The cars are doing this with the drivers as prisoners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the dead white girl doesn't even matter anymore, lol.
Click to expand...


Yep. That was days ago.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## depotoo

Elpais 
Terrorism has hit Barcelona today, leaving at least 13 dead and dozens injured. According to the Generalitat, there are at least 32 injured, ten seriously. That is the balance that shows for the moment the attack that a radical group committed shortly before six in the afternoon with a van on La Rambla, in the heart of the Catalan capital. The Mossos have confirmed that it is a coordinated terrorist attack and have arrested Driss Oukabir. The terror has spread this afternoon throughout the city center, which has been evacuated and closed immediately while police look for the perpetrators. Police have found a second van, allegedly fleeing others from the alleged terrorists, while continuing to comb the city looking for other perpetrators. According to sources consulted, it is suspected that at least two people are more involved in the attack.


----------



## Baz Ares

DigitalDrifter said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way this could be an Islamic attack.
> The odds just are not there.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone mowing people down using a vehicle? Naaaaah.  When have Muslims ever done this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nowhere that I know of. Their religion is peace, kumbaya type stuff.
Click to expand...


All religions are crimes against humanity.
You name a religion, I will show you the
dead approved by gods. One YUGE claim, was some
god killed everyone on the planet. But for a few,
like there was only one family of true believers. FFS!


Okay, confirmed 13 dead in the driver event.
They arrested one terrorist so far.
Seem to on the ISIS devotee. Is not that devoted.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## depotoo

13 confirmed dead, and at least 50 injured


----------



## Crixus

Baz Ares said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A VAN in Barcelona, holds the driver as a prisoner, an unwilling Driver, forced to take out two and injure 20. *
> ================================================== So that said.
> 
> *Horror in Barcelona as van 'ploughs into crowd of pedestrians' on famous Las Ramblas street leaving 'two dead and 20 injured'*
> At least 20 people were injured when a van ploughed into pedestrians along a famous promenade in central Barcelona, as police are now hunting the driver.
> 
> There were unconfirmed reports that two people were killed.
> 
> Photos posted online show victims being helped by police officers and witnesses at Placa de Catalunya in the city centre.
> 
> Video
> shows a stampede as terrified witnesses flee through the streets after the vehicle slammed into people on tree-lined La Rambla, which is highly popular with tourists.
> 
> Local media reported that the driver of the white van fled on foot and is being hunted by police.
> 
> Locals officials have requested that metro and train stations shut while rescuers deal with the emergency, and they urged people to stay away from the crash site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i3.mirror.co.uk/incoming/art...RNATES/s615/SBP_MDG_truck-barcelona704JPG.jpg
> 
> Really, the new way to explain these. The cars are doing this with the drivers as prisoners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the dead white girl doesn't even matter anymore, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. That was days ago.
Click to expand...



And she was white. So is the new forum created as an excuse to hire a MOD?


----------



## theHawk

Pogo said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's  ahead of the curve on defending Muslim Terrorists - just scroll back up a bit and see, for yourself, the newest Obama wannabe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to "Muslim terrorists"?
> 
> No?
> 
> Still waiting on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look who's way ahead of the curve in pulling out ass---- umptions.
Click to expand...

The Muslim's name is Driss Oukabi, a Moroccan Muslim.

Man suspected of renting van involved in Barcelona terror attack named by police

You going to keep pretending it is a Catalonian separatist so you can keep defending Islamic terrorists?


----------



## Mac1958

Wow, I finally found a thread on the attack.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Mac1958 said:


> Wow, I finally found a thread on the attack.



There's a reason for that; but since I don't want to be banned, I'll just leave my speech abridged.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Kids laying dead with blood dripping from their heads.... oh, but we're "enlightened."


----------



## depotoo

Elpais

ENGLISH

Driss Oukabir, the main suspect in the attack in Barcelona Filled by the police, he is legal resident in Spain and was born in 1989 in Morocco. Has been arrested Other5ContactContactPri

Police have arrested Driss Oukabir as one of those responsible for the terrorist attack on Thursday in Barcelona. A van has hit a crowd in the Catalan city and has caused at least 13 deaths. The suspect is a Moroccan citizen, born in the town of Aghbala, and legal resident in Spain.


----------



## Baz Ares

By the way, When will.... 

*THE GREAT ORANGE DOUCHE*
Call last Saturday a Terrorist attack?
more BS tweets spew.


----------



## depotoo

Reuters says one attacker has died from a shootout with police


----------



## Baz Ares

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



Then fully blame The Lefties for everythang. anyway!


----------



## GHook93

Another Islamic attack!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Baz Ares said:


> By the way, When will....
> 
> *THE GREAT ORANGE DOUCHE*
> Call last Saturday a Terrorist attack?
> more BS tweets spew.




What?!?!?! Trump was extra judicious on a domestic matter? He did the right thing nonetheless? Well, let's have a cry. Spare us the faux outrage, fucker. People are lying dead because of your capitulation.


----------



## Mac1958

And we're seeing it again...


----------



## Baz Ares

theHawk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's  ahead of the curve on defending Muslim Terrorists - just scroll back up a bit and see, for yourself, the newest Obama wannabe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to "Muslim terrorists"?
> 
> No?
> 
> Still waiting on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look who's way ahead of the curve in pulling out ass---- umptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Muslim's name is Driss Oukabi, a Moroccan Muslim.
> 
> Man suspected of renting van involved in Barcelona terror attack named by police
> 
> You going to keep pretending it is a Catalonian separatist so you can keep defending Islamic terrorists?
Click to expand...


True Muslim believers would not have a dog, or inside if so did.
Or on the bed/sofa there.

----
Traditionally, dogs have been seen as impure, and the Islamic legal tradition has developed several injunctions that warn Muslims


----------



## depotoo

Just sick


----------



## Pogo

theHawk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's  ahead of the curve on defending Muslim Terrorists - just scroll back up a bit and see, for yourself, the newest Obama wannabe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to "Muslim terrorists"?
> 
> No?
> 
> Still waiting on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look who's way ahead of the curve in pulling out ass---- umptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Muslim's name is Driss Oukabi, a Moroccan Muslim.
> 
> Man suspected of renting van involved in Barcelona terror attack named by police
> 
> You going to keep pretending it is a Catalonian separatist so you can keep defending Islamic terrorists?
Click to expand...


Number one ---  I made no "pretense" of Catalonian separatism.  I made no* ass-*--- umption at all.  The OP (Roudy) did that, and you just did it too.  I simply stated evidence that that area experiences separatist activism.  WITH LINKS.  Which the OP did not.

Number two --- and this is the big one ---

I read your entire link.  NOWHERE does it describe a "Moroccan Muslim".  Or make any reference to religion at all.

You just do not get the concept of "*ass*-uming facts not in evidence" --- do ya?  Where is it?

While you're on that ------------------- what's James Fields' religion?


I've made no ass-umptions here Spunky.  YOU did that.  NOR I might add have I posted anything about "islamic terrorists" on offense or defense, since that was not known (and still isn't).  Again, YOU and your shit-stirring co-conspirators did that.  And you're _*still *_doing it, expecting different results.


----------



## depotoo

Just found out it happened in front of my son's friend restaurant.


----------



## theHawk

Pogo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's  ahead of the curve on defending Muslim Terrorists - just scroll back up a bit and see, for yourself, the newest Obama wannabe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to "Muslim terrorists"?
> 
> No?
> 
> Still waiting on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look who's way ahead of the curve in pulling out ass---- umptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Muslim's name is Driss Oukabi, a Moroccan Muslim.
> 
> Man suspected of renting van involved in Barcelona terror attack named by police
> 
> You going to keep pretending it is a Catalonian separatist so you can keep defending Islamic terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number one ---  I made no "pretense" of Catalonian separatism.  I made no* ass-*--- umption at all.  The OP (Roudy) did that, and you just did it too.  I simply stated evidence that that area experiences separatist activism.  WITH LINKS.  Which the OP did not.
> 
> Number two --- and this is the big one ---
> 
> I read your entire link.  NOWHERE does it describe a "Moroccan Muslim".  Or make any reference to religion at all.
> 
> You just do not get the concept of "*ass*-uming facts not in evidence" --- do ya?  Where is it?
> 
> While you're on that ------------------- what's James Fields' religion?
> 
> 
> I've made no ass-umptions here Spunky.  YOU did that.  NOR I might add have I posted anything about "islamic terrorists" on offense or defense, since that was not known (and still isn't).  Again, YOU and your shit-stirring co-conspirators did that.
Click to expand...


Sure Pogo, I'm sure he is a Moroccan Christian Refugee that decided to plow through tourists on behalf of a separatist movement.


----------



## Pogo

theHawk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's  ahead of the curve on defending Muslim Terrorists - just scroll back up a bit and see, for yourself, the newest Obama wannabe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to "Muslim terrorists"?
> 
> No?
> 
> Still waiting on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look who's way ahead of the curve in pulling out ass---- umptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Muslim's name is Driss Oukabi, a Moroccan Muslim.
> 
> Man suspected of renting van involved in Barcelona terror attack named by police
> 
> You going to keep pretending it is a Catalonian separatist so you can keep defending Islamic terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number one ---  I made no "pretense" of Catalonian separatism.  I made no* ass-*--- umption at all.  The OP (Roudy) did that, and you just did it too.  I simply stated evidence that that area experiences separatist activism.  WITH LINKS.  Which the OP did not.
> 
> Number two --- and this is the big one ---
> 
> I read your entire link.  NOWHERE does it describe a "Moroccan Muslim".  Or make any reference to religion at all.
> 
> You just do not get the concept of "*ass*-uming facts not in evidence" --- do ya?  Where is it?
> 
> While you're on that ------------------- what's James Fields' religion?
> 
> 
> I've made no ass-umptions here Spunky.  YOU did that.  NOR I might add have I posted anything about "islamic terrorists" on offense or defense, since that was not known (and still isn't).  Again, YOU and your shit-stirring co-conspirators did that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure Pogo, I'm sure he is a Moroccan Christian Refugee that decided to plow through tourists on behalf of a separatist movement.
Click to expand...


I don't give a flying fuck what you're "sure" of.  I asked you where your link says anything about the perp's religion -- or if he even has one.

To quote your term verbatim, "Moroccan Muslim".   Where is it?

We sit, and we continue to wait.


Y'all narrowmined binary-bots continually give yourselves away.  "Every person is either Democrat or Republican".  "Every person has a religion".  "Everyone born in Morocco has to be a Muslim".


----------



## Toro

Too bad this fucker isn't dead.


----------



## depotoo

You have not read what others have been posting then or listening to the news.   
We have said the attack in Charlottesville was horrific, but this thread is Not about Charlottesville.
Quit trolling this thread about the attack in Barcelona.  There are threads dealing with Charlottesville.





Pogo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's  ahead of the curve on defending Muslim Terrorists - just scroll back up a bit and see, for yourself, the newest Obama wannabe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to "Muslim terrorists"?
> 
> No?
> 
> Still waiting on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look who's way ahead of the curve in pulling out ass---- umptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Muslim's name is Driss Oukabi, a Moroccan Muslim.
> 
> Man suspected of renting van involved in Barcelona terror attack named by police
> 
> You going to keep pretending it is a Catalonian separatist so you can keep defending Islamic terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number one ---  I made no "pretense" of Catalonian separatism.  I made no* ass-*--- umption at all.  The OP (Roudy) did that, and you just did it too.  I simply stated evidence that that area experiences separatist activism.  WITH LINKS.  Which the OP did not.
> 
> Number two --- and this is the big one ---
> 
> I read your entire link.  NOWHERE does it describe a "Moroccan Muslim".  Or make any reference to religion at all.
> 
> You just do not get the concept of "*ass*-uming facts not in evidence" --- do ya?  Where is it?
> 
> While you're on that ------------------- what's James Fields' religion?
> 
> 
> I've made no ass-umptions here Spunky.  YOU did that.  NOR I might add have I posted anything about "islamic terrorists" on offense or defense, since that was not known (and still isn't).  Again, YOU and your shit-stirring co-conspirators did that.  And you're _*still *_doing it, expecting different results.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

One suspect is according to BBC and Reuters.  They had a shootout just outside the area.





Toro said:


> Too bad this fucker isn't dead.


----------



## depotoo

Elpais 

Oukabir was born on January 13, 1989 in the Moroccan town of Aghbala. He is the son of Said and Fatima, according to his police file. The Mossos d'Esquadra are looking for a white Ford Focus with a license plate finished in FNY that has jumped a police control and that has run over three agents. According to police sources, the vehicle has fled by the B-23 in the direction of the A-2. Some agents say that there has been a shootout between the Mossos and the occupants of the tourism, but they have not been able to determine if they have been made by the officials, the occupants of the Focus or have been an exchange between them.


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's  ahead of the curve on defending Muslim Terrorists - just scroll back up a bit and see, for yourself, the newest Obama wannabe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to "Muslim terrorists"?
> 
> No?
> 
> Still waiting on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look who's way ahead of the curve in pulling out ass---- umptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Muslim's name is Driss Oukabi, a Moroccan Muslim.
> 
> Man suspected of renting van involved in Barcelona terror attack named by police
> 
> You going to keep pretending it is a Catalonian separatist so you can keep defending Islamic terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number one ---  I made no "pretense" of Catalonian separatism.  I made no* ass-*--- umption at all.  The OP (Roudy) did that, and you just did it too.  I simply stated evidence that that area experiences separatist activism.  WITH LINKS.  Which the OP did not.
> 
> Number two --- and this is the big one ---
> 
> I read your entire link.  NOWHERE does it describe a "Moroccan Muslim".  Or make any reference to religion at all.
> 
> You just do not get the concept of "*ass*-uming facts not in evidence" --- do ya?  Where is it?
> 
> While you're on that ------------------- what's James Fields' religion?
> 
> 
> I've made no ass-umptions here Spunky.  YOU did that.  NOR I might add have I posted anything about "islamic terrorists" on offense or defense, since that was not known (and still isn't).  Again, YOU and your shit-stirring co-conspirators did that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure Pogo, I'm sure he is a Moroccan Christian Refugee that decided to plow through tourists on behalf of a separatist movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a flying fuck what you're "sure" of.  I asked you where your link says anything about the perp's religion -- or if he even has one.
> 
> To quote your term verbatim, "Moroccan Muslim".   Where is it?
> 
> We sit, and we continue to wait.
> 
> 
> Y'all narrowmined binary-bots continually give yourselves away.  "Every person is either Democrat or Republican".  "Every person has a religion".  "Everyone born in Morocco has to be a Muslim".
Click to expand...



-- and while you're hunting for some indication of the perp's religion you might as well know that's only Step One.

Step Two will be establishing "religion" as a causation in car attacks.

That's when we move on to James Fields.

Dumbasses.................


----------



## Baz Ares

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, When will....
> 
> *THE GREAT ORANGE DOUCHE*
> Call last Saturday a Terrorist attack?
> more BS tweets spew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?!?!?! Trump was extra judicious on a domestic matter? He did the right thing nonetheless? Well, let's have a cry. Spare us the faux outrage, fucker. People are lying dead because of your capitulation.
Click to expand...


_Capitulation on terrorist? FFS! Noway.  If this a true Islamic faith attack.
I want to keep them alive to be tortured. With EMS service there to make sure.
They live as long as possible. My way to start for a Jihad'ers would start here.

Would be one way.
Rusty 2-3" screws dipped in pig fluids, put in bones slowly, legs first so bell rug_
times, 5 times a day, will truly be painful.
3 days later, removed and relocated with_ drill drivers. 
No anesthesia or pain pill killers provided.

btw. Spain police have one suspect in custody.
_


----------



## Pogo

depotoo said:


> Elpais
> 
> Oukabir was born on January 13, 1989 in the Moroccan town of Aghbala. He is the son of Said and Fatima, according to his police file. The Mossos d'Esquadra are looking for a white Ford Focus with a license plate finished in FNY that has jumped a police control and that has run over three agents. According to police sources, the vehicle has fled by the B-23 in the direction of the A-2. Some agents say that there has been a shootout between the Mossos and the occupants of the tourism, but they have not been able to determine if they have been made by the officials, the occupants of the Focus or have been an exchange between them.



So we know more about his astrological sign than his religion.

Y'all oughta run with that.  More evidence.


----------



## Dalia




----------



## Pogo

depotoo said:


> You have not read what others have been posting then or listening to the news.
> We have said the attack in Charlottesville was horrific, but this thread is Not about Charlottesville.
> Quit trolling this thread about the attack in Barcelona. There are threads dealing with Charlottesville.



Like it or not, can't-figure-out-how-to-use-the-quote-button boi, attacking logic is a valid argument.  If this guy's religion is held as a causation ---- then James Fields' religion must be too.

You can't have it this way here and not have it this way there.  That's Double Standard.

Don't like it?  Get the laws of logic amended.

By the way I have people working on James Fields' religion right now.  Amazing, incredible people.  It's unbelievable what they've found.


----------



## Baz Ares

Pogo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's  ahead of the curve on defending Muslim Terrorists - just scroll back up a bit and see, for yourself, the newest Obama wannabe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to "Muslim terrorists"?
> 
> No?
> 
> Still waiting on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look who's way ahead of the curve in pulling out ass---- umptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Muslim's name is Driss Oukabi, a Moroccan Muslim.
> 
> Man suspected of renting van involved in Barcelona terror attack named by police
> 
> You going to keep pretending it is a Catalonian separatist so you can keep defending Islamic terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number one ---  I made no "pretense" of Catalonian separatism.  I made no* ass-*--- umption at all.  The OP (Roudy) did that, and you just did it too.  I simply stated evidence that that area experiences separatist activism.  WITH LINKS.  Which the OP did not.
> 
> Number two --- and this is the big one ---
> 
> I read your entire link.  NOWHERE does it describe a "Moroccan Muslim".  Or make any reference to religion at all.
> 
> You just do not get the concept of "*ass*-uming facts not in evidence" --- do ya?  Where is it?
> 
> While you're on that ------------------- what's James Fields' religion?
> 
> 
> I've made no ass-umptions here Spunky.  YOU did that.  NOR I might add have I posted anything about "islamic terrorists" on offense or defense, since that was not known (and still isn't).  Again, YOU and your shit-stirring co-conspirators did that.  And you're _*still *_doing it, expecting different results.
Click to expand...


I did a post about Spain's separatist later btw.

And... You called me a (Roudy)


----------



## depotoo

Now reporting 80 in hospitals


----------



## blackhawk

Another vehicle attack 13 killed 50 injured.
Barcelona terror attack


----------



## Pogo

I only just now noticed the *ass*---- umer's full sentence:

"The _Muslim_'s name is Driss Oukabi, a Moroccan _Muslim_"​
---- in a story that makes no mention of religion at all.  He inserts it on the authority of nothing.

It's like he thinks by posting an *ass*------- umption over and over it somehow turns into real.


----------



## Baz Ares

Really? Hmmm?


----------



## depotoo

Going off topic in a thread is not ok.  Will Inreport you?  No.  But have common decency to post about another attack in its thread, instead of this one.  




Pogo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not read what others have been posting then or listening to the news.
> We have said the attack in Charlottesville was horrific, but this thread is Not about Charlottesville.
> Quit trolling this thread about the attack in Barcelona. There are threads dealing with Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not, can't-figure-out-how-to-use-the-quote-button boi, attacking logic is a valid argument.  If this guy's religion is held as a causation ---- then James Fields' religion must be too.
> 
> You can't have it this way here and not have it this way there.  That's Double Standard.
> 
> Don't like it?  Get the laws of logic amended.
> 
> By the way I have people working on James Fields' religion right now.  Amazing, incredible people.  It's unbelievable what they've found.
Click to expand...


----------



## 2aguy

blackhawk said:


> Another vehicle attack 13 killed 50 injured.
> Barcelona terror attack



Well....isn't it about time that we banned automobiles......

Do you think they will demand that whoever did these be called out specifically for whatever group they belong to?  If it happens to be of a certain religion that is the favorite of the left?


----------



## Baz Ares

FFS! The Great Orange Douche Spew tweets again.






 Pershing did not effectively discourage Muslim terrorists in the Philippines by killing them, killing with blood dipped bullets or if so, burying their bodies with pigs.
Donald Trump cites dubious legend about Gen. Pershing, pig's blood and Muslims


----------



## Fenton Lum

Pogo said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona terror attack: 'Two dead' as van ploughs into crowd at popular tourist area
> 
> Waiting for more facts...
> 
> Will the President?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is President of Barcelona?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He never comments on overseas attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah he'll have to step around this one.  It would put too much spotlight on his obsession with people not named "James Fields" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure there were "fine people" involved as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the same video you did, and those pedestrians were very violent.  Why doesn't Fake News report that?
Click to expand...

Oh I meant in the overseas attacks.


----------



## pismoe

the only good news in this terrible terrorist attack story is that guy is supposedly a foreigner or 'morroccan' and PROBABLY a 'muslim' if i just use common sense .


----------



## blackhawk

2aguy said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another vehicle attack 13 killed 50 injured.
> Barcelona terror attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....isn't it about time that we banned automobiles......
> 
> Do you think they will demand that whoever did these be called out specifically for whatever group they belong to?  If it happens to be of a certain religion that is the favorite of the left?
Click to expand...

I don't think Trump or the Alt Right has been blamed yet.


----------



## theHawk

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link to "Muslim terrorists"?
> 
> No?
> 
> Still waiting on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look who's way ahead of the curve in pulling out ass---- umptions.
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim's name is Driss Oukabi, a Moroccan Muslim.
> 
> Man suspected of renting van involved in Barcelona terror attack named by police
> 
> You going to keep pretending it is a Catalonian separatist so you can keep defending Islamic terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number one ---  I made no "pretense" of Catalonian separatism.  I made no* ass-*--- umption at all.  The OP (Roudy) did that, and you just did it too.  I simply stated evidence that that area experiences separatist activism.  WITH LINKS.  Which the OP did not.
> 
> Number two --- and this is the big one ---
> 
> I read your entire link.  NOWHERE does it describe a "Moroccan Muslim".  Or make any reference to religion at all.
> 
> You just do not get the concept of "*ass*-uming facts not in evidence" --- do ya?  Where is it?
> 
> While you're on that ------------------- what's James Fields' religion?
> 
> 
> I've made no ass-umptions here Spunky.  YOU did that.  NOR I might add have I posted anything about "islamic terrorists" on offense or defense, since that was not known (and still isn't).  Again, YOU and your shit-stirring co-conspirators did that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure Pogo, I'm sure he is a Moroccan Christian Refugee that decided to plow through tourists on behalf of a separatist movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a flying fuck what you're "sure" of.  I asked you where your link says anything about the perp's religion -- or if he even has one.
> 
> To quote your term verbatim, "Moroccan Muslim".   Where is it?
> 
> We sit, and we continue to wait.
> 
> 
> Y'all narrowmined binary-bots continually give yourselves away.  "Every person is either Democrat or Republican".  "Every person has a religion".  "Everyone born in Morocco has to be a Muslim".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> -- and while you're hunting for some indication of the perp's religion you might as well know that's only Step One.
> 
> Step Two will be establishing "religion" as a causation in car attacks.
> 
> That's when we move on to James Fields.
> 
> Dumbasses.................
Click to expand...


It's a purely logical assumption that his motives were Islamic Jihad, there are very few other groups willing to kill people in such a manner.  

What is bewildering is why you are so upset people would assume it is Muslims.  They have a history of doing such attacks, but you like to give them the benefit of the doubt.  You obviously have an Agenda to defend Islamists.  ISIS is celebrating the attack, and you are here defending Islam.

Kind of funny you lefties have been accusing President Trump of "defending Nazis", yet here you are defending Muslims.


----------



## 2aguy

blackhawk said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another vehicle attack 13 killed 50 injured.
> Barcelona terror attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....isn't it about time that we banned automobiles......
> 
> Do you think they will demand that whoever did these be called out specifically for whatever group they belong to?  If it happens to be of a certain religion that is the favorite of the left?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think Trump or the Alt Right has been blamed yet.
Click to expand...



Give it time.


----------



## depotoo

Isis mouthpiece just claimed responsibility.


----------



## Baz Ares

depotoo said:


> Going off topic in a thread is not ok.  Will Inreport you?  No.  But have common decency to post about another attack in its thread, instead of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not read what others have been posting then or listening to the news.
> We have said the attack in Charlottesville was horrific, but this thread is Not about Charlottesville.
> Quit trolling this thread about the attack in Barcelona. There are threads dealing with Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not, can't-figure-out-how-to-use-the-quote-button boi, attacking logic is a valid argument.  If this guy's religion is held as a causation ---- then James Fields' religion must be too.
> 
> You can't have it this way here and not have it this way there.  That's Double Standard.
> 
> Don't like it?  Get the laws of logic amended.
> 
> By the way I have people working on James Fields' religion right now.  Amazing, incredible people.  It's unbelievable what they've found.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I posted the other attack (the hostages) today in Spain in a new thread. Some Mod put it in here.


----------



## basquebromance

I get a feeling we're now going to whiplash back to, "You can't blame a whole group for the actions of a few."


----------



## Baz Ares

theHawk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim's name is Driss Oukabi, a Moroccan Muslim.
> 
> Man suspected of renting van involved in Barcelona terror attack named by police
> 
> You going to keep pretending it is a Catalonian separatist so you can keep defending Islamic terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number one ---  I made no "pretense" of Catalonian separatism.  I made no* ass-*--- umption at all.  The OP (Roudy) did that, and you just did it too.  I simply stated evidence that that area experiences separatist activism.  WITH LINKS.  Which the OP did not.
> 
> Number two --- and this is the big one ---
> 
> I read your entire link.  NOWHERE does it describe a "Moroccan Muslim".  Or make any reference to religion at all.
> 
> You just do not get the concept of "*ass*-uming facts not in evidence" --- do ya?  Where is it?
> 
> While you're on that ------------------- what's James Fields' religion?
> 
> 
> I've made no ass-umptions here Spunky.  YOU did that.  NOR I might add have I posted anything about "islamic terrorists" on offense or defense, since that was not known (and still isn't).  Again, YOU and your shit-stirring co-conspirators did that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure Pogo, I'm sure he is a Moroccan Christian Refugee that decided to plow through tourists on behalf of a separatist movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a flying fuck what you're "sure" of.  I asked you where your link says anything about the perp's religion -- or if he even has one.
> 
> To quote your term verbatim, "Moroccan Muslim".   Where is it?
> 
> We sit, and we continue to wait.
> 
> 
> Y'all narrowmined binary-bots continually give yourselves away.  "Every person is either Democrat or Republican".  "Every person has a religion".  "Everyone born in Morocco has to be a Muslim".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> -- and while you're hunting for some indication of the perp's religion you might as well know that's only Step One.
> 
> Step Two will be establishing "religion" as a causation in car attacks.
> 
> That's when we move on to James Fields.
> 
> Dumbasses.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a purely logical assumption that his motives were Islamic Jihad, there are very few other groups willing to kill people in such a manner.
> 
> What is bewildering is why you are so upset people would assume it is Muslims.  They have a history of doing such attacks, but you like to give them the benefit of the doubt.  You obviously have an Agenda to defend Islamists.  ISIS is celebrating the attack, and you are here defending Islam.
> 
> Kind of funny you lefties have been accusing President Trump of "defending Nazis", yet here you are defending Muslims.
Click to expand...


See last Saturday.
A 100% American (WN,KKK,Neo,RW-Gun Nutter) Jihad terrorist attacked a crowd with a car.


----------



## pismoe

so , some common sense and a little bit of 'nation master' tells me and everyone else that 98 percent of 'moroccans' are 'sunni muslim' .   ---   Morocco Religion Facts & Stats   ---   so this terrorist in Spain is PROBABLY a muslim eh ??


----------



## theHawk

Baz Ares said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Number one ---  I made no "pretense" of Catalonian separatism.  I made no* ass-*--- umption at all.  The OP (Roudy) did that, and you just did it too.  I simply stated evidence that that area experiences separatist activism.  WITH LINKS.  Which the OP did not.
> 
> Number two --- and this is the big one ---
> 
> I read your entire link.  NOWHERE does it describe a "Moroccan Muslim".  Or make any reference to religion at all.
> 
> You just do not get the concept of "*ass*-uming facts not in evidence" --- do ya?  Where is it?
> 
> While you're on that ------------------- what's James Fields' religion?
> 
> 
> I've made no ass-umptions here Spunky.  YOU did that.  NOR I might add have I posted anything about "islamic terrorists" on offense or defense, since that was not known (and still isn't).  Again, YOU and your shit-stirring co-conspirators did that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Pogo, I'm sure he is a Moroccan Christian Refugee that decided to plow through tourists on behalf of a separatist movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a flying fuck what you're "sure" of.  I asked you where your link says anything about the perp's religion -- or if he even has one.
> 
> To quote your term verbatim, "Moroccan Muslim".   Where is it?
> 
> We sit, and we continue to wait.
> 
> 
> Y'all narrowmined binary-bots continually give yourselves away.  "Every person is either Democrat or Republican".  "Every person has a religion".  "Everyone born in Morocco has to be a Muslim".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> -- and while you're hunting for some indication of the perp's religion you might as well know that's only Step One.
> 
> Step Two will be establishing "religion" as a causation in car attacks.
> 
> That's when we move on to James Fields.
> 
> Dumbasses.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a purely logical assumption that his motives were Islamic Jihad, there are very few other groups willing to kill people in such a manner.
> 
> What is bewildering is why you are so upset people would assume it is Muslims.  They have a history of doing such attacks, but you like to give them the benefit of the doubt.  You obviously have an Agenda to defend Islamists.  ISIS is celebrating the attack, and you are here defending Islam.
> 
> Kind of funny you lefties have been accusing President Trump of "defending Nazis", yet here you are defending Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See last Saturday.
> A 100% American (WN,KKK,Neo,RW-Gun Nutter) Jihad terrorist attacked a crowd with a car.
Click to expand...


Yup, and I've said all along that Islamists and Nazis are the same thing.


----------



## 2aguy

basquebromance said:


> I get a feeling we're now going to whiplash back to, "You can't blame a whole group for the actions of a few."




And the funny thing to watch.....they won't even be embarrassed as they do it.....


----------



## Pogo

depotoo said:


> Going off topic in a thread is not ok. Will Inreport you? No. But have common decency to post about another attack in its thread, instead of this one.



Once again for the shortbus --- attacking a poster's own logic *IS* on the topic, and there's nothing you can do about that.  Don't like it?  Go change the laws of rhetorical argument.  Not my prob.


----------



## theHawk

basquebromance said:


> I get a feeling we're now going to whiplash back to, "You can't blame a whole group for the actions of a few."



Unless it's a white person who did it, then it's all white people and President Trump's fault.


----------



## Pogo

Fenton Lum said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is President of Barcelona?
> 
> 
> 
> He never comments on overseas attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah he'll have to step around this one.  It would put too much spotlight on his obsession with people not named "James Fields" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure there were "fine people" involved as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the same video you did, and those pedestrians were very violent.  Why doesn't Fake News report that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I meant in the overseas attacks.
Click to expand...


So did I.  It's satire.


----------



## pismoe

i mean , he11 , there is an attack and you hear the usual BS that the guy was off his meds , was distraught , was upset , was suicidal , was mentally deranged or some other silliness and you hear that BS from muslim apologists in these and USA government .   Anyway , common sense says that this TERRORIST was  muslim from 'morrocco' where 98 percent of 'morrocans' are muslim and he was on his mission outlined for him by 'mohamad' and 'islamic state' .


----------



## Baz Ares

theHawk said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Pogo, I'm sure he is a Moroccan Christian Refugee that decided to plow through tourists on behalf of a separatist movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a flying fuck what you're "sure" of.  I asked you where your link says anything about the perp's religion -- or if he even has one.
> 
> To quote your term verbatim, "Moroccan Muslim".   Where is it?
> 
> We sit, and we continue to wait.
> 
> 
> Y'all narrowmined binary-bots continually give yourselves away.  "Every person is either Democrat or Republican".  "Every person has a religion".  "Everyone born in Morocco has to be a Muslim".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> -- and while you're hunting for some indication of the perp's religion you might as well know that's only Step One.
> 
> Step Two will be establishing "religion" as a causation in car attacks.
> 
> That's when we move on to James Fields.
> 
> Dumbasses.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a purely logical assumption that his motives were Islamic Jihad, there are very few other groups willing to kill people in such a manner.
> 
> What is bewildering is why you are so upset people would assume it is Muslims.  They have a history of doing such attacks, but you like to give them the benefit of the doubt.  You obviously have an Agenda to defend Islamists.  ISIS is celebrating the attack, and you are here defending Islam.
> 
> Kind of funny you lefties have been accusing President Trump of "defending Nazis", yet here you are defending Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See last Saturday.
> A 100% American (WN,KKK,Neo,RW-Gun Nutter) Jihad terrorist attacked a crowd with a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, and I've said all along that Islamists and Nazis are the same thing.
Click to expand...


Well, I hold the American types like  KKK, American Nazi, WN, Neo's lower than them.
But hold pussy Gun Nutters below them all. As they start here.

btw..
Of 85 plus deadly US terror attacks since 9/11, far-right-wing extremists were/are
responsible for more dead, than Islamic extremists.
Omar Mateen was 100% America Born got 49 alone btw.


----------



## basquebromance

a Morrocan has been arrested and ISIS have said they are responsible for the attack


----------



## theHawk

Baz Ares said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a flying fuck what you're "sure" of.  I asked you where your link says anything about the perp's religion -- or if he even has one.
> 
> To quote your term verbatim, "Moroccan Muslim".   Where is it?
> 
> We sit, and we continue to wait.
> 
> 
> Y'all narrowmined binary-bots continually give yourselves away.  "Every person is either Democrat or Republican".  "Every person has a religion".  "Everyone born in Morocco has to be a Muslim".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- and while you're hunting for some indication of the perp's religion you might as well know that's only Step One.
> 
> Step Two will be establishing "religion" as a causation in car attacks.
> 
> That's when we move on to James Fields.
> 
> Dumbasses.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a purely logical assumption that his motives were Islamic Jihad, there are very few other groups willing to kill people in such a manner.
> 
> What is bewildering is why you are so upset people would assume it is Muslims.  They have a history of doing such attacks, but you like to give them the benefit of the doubt.  You obviously have an Agenda to defend Islamists.  ISIS is celebrating the attack, and you are here defending Islam.
> 
> Kind of funny you lefties have been accusing President Trump of "defending Nazis", yet here you are defending Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See last Saturday.
> A 100% American (WN,KKK,Neo,RW-Gun Nutter) Jihad terrorist attacked a crowd with a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, and I've said all along that Islamists and Nazis are the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I hold the American types like  KKK, American Nazi, WN, Neo's lower than them.
> But hold pussy Gun Nutters below them all. As they start here.
Click to expand...


Of course you would hold them lower than Islamists.  Islamists are the biggest threat to Western civilization, so they are the highest on your pedestal.


----------



## 2aguy

basquebromance said:


> a Morrocan has been arrested and ISIS have said they are responsible for the attack




Sooooo....you are saying it is another case of workplace violence?


----------



## Pogo

theHawk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim's name is Driss Oukabi, a Moroccan Muslim.
> 
> Man suspected of renting van involved in Barcelona terror attack named by police
> 
> You going to keep pretending it is a Catalonian separatist so you can keep defending Islamic terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number one ---  I made no "pretense" of Catalonian separatism.  I made no* ass-*--- umption at all.  The OP (Roudy) did that, and you just did it too.  I simply stated evidence that that area experiences separatist activism.  WITH LINKS.  Which the OP did not.
> 
> Number two --- and this is the big one ---
> 
> I read your entire link.  NOWHERE does it describe a "Moroccan Muslim".  Or make any reference to religion at all.
> 
> You just do not get the concept of "*ass*-uming facts not in evidence" --- do ya?  Where is it?
> 
> While you're on that ------------------- what's James Fields' religion?
> 
> 
> I've made no ass-umptions here Spunky.  YOU did that.  NOR I might add have I posted anything about "islamic terrorists" on offense or defense, since that was not known (and still isn't).  Again, YOU and your shit-stirring co-conspirators did that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure Pogo, I'm sure he is a Moroccan Christian Refugee that decided to plow through tourists on behalf of a separatist movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a flying fuck what you're "sure" of.  I asked you where your link says anything about the perp's religion -- or if he even has one.
> 
> To quote your term verbatim, "Moroccan Muslim".   Where is it?
> 
> We sit, and we continue to wait.
> 
> 
> Y'all narrowmined binary-bots continually give yourselves away.  "Every person is either Democrat or Republican".  "Every person has a religion".  "Everyone born in Morocco has to be a Muslim".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> -- and while you're hunting for some indication of the perp's religion you might as well know that's only Step One.
> 
> Step Two will be establishing "religion" as a causation in car attacks.
> 
> That's when we move on to James Fields.
> 
> Dumbasses.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a purely logical assumption that his motives were Islamic Jihad, there are very few other groups willing to kill people in such a manner.
Click to expand...


I just posted several of such groups including a map all over Spain.  And how soon we forget Charlottesville.
Oh but wait, Charlottesville wasn't a "group".  And yet this one has to be a "group".

There's that Double Standard yet again.  OOOOpsie.

Say how's that investigation into James Fields' religion coming along?  I understand it's a "causation" thing, so we gotta know.




theHawk said:


> What is bewildering is why you are so upset people would assume it is Muslims.  They have a history of doing such attacks, but you like to give them the benefit of the doubt.  You obviously have an Agenda to defend Islamists.  ISIS is celebrating the attack, and you are here defending Islam.



I've made no mention of "Islam".  Roudy did, and I questioned him on where he got it.  He had no answer.

I have an agenda to attack bad logic  And you're a low-hanging fruit tree.  Note if you will that you still can't justify "the Muslim's name is--- a Moroccan Muslim".  Because you pulled that out of your ass, _twice_.  On the basis of nothing.

Now THAT is an agenda.


This is all flying way over your head isn't it.



theHawk said:


> Kind of funny you lefties have been accusing President Trump of "defending Nazis", yet here you are defending Muslims.



I haven't even *mentioned *"Muslims".  I've simply called out the fact that *you *have.  Again, on the basis of, say it with me ----- nothing.


----------



## theHawk

depotoo said:


> Isis mouthpiece just claimed responsibility.



Pogo should be along any minute now to demand verified proof, certified and stamped by an approved notary.


----------



## theHawk

Pogo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Number one ---  I made no "pretense" of Catalonian separatism.  I made no* ass-*--- umption at all.  The OP (Roudy) did that, and you just did it too.  I simply stated evidence that that area experiences separatist activism.  WITH LINKS.  Which the OP did not.
> 
> Number two --- and this is the big one ---
> 
> I read your entire link.  NOWHERE does it describe a "Moroccan Muslim".  Or make any reference to religion at all.
> 
> You just do not get the concept of "*ass*-uming facts not in evidence" --- do ya?  Where is it?
> 
> While you're on that ------------------- what's James Fields' religion?
> 
> 
> I've made no ass-umptions here Spunky.  YOU did that.  NOR I might add have I posted anything about "islamic terrorists" on offense or defense, since that was not known (and still isn't).  Again, YOU and your shit-stirring co-conspirators did that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Pogo, I'm sure he is a Moroccan Christian Refugee that decided to plow through tourists on behalf of a separatist movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a flying fuck what you're "sure" of.  I asked you where your link says anything about the perp's religion -- or if he even has one.
> 
> To quote your term verbatim, "Moroccan Muslim".   Where is it?
> 
> We sit, and we continue to wait.
> 
> 
> Y'all narrowmined binary-bots continually give yourselves away.  "Every person is either Democrat or Republican".  "Every person has a religion".  "Everyone born in Morocco has to be a Muslim".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> -- and while you're hunting for some indication of the perp's religion you might as well know that's only Step One.
> 
> Step Two will be establishing "religion" as a causation in car attacks.
> 
> That's when we move on to James Fields.
> 
> Dumbasses.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a purely logical assumption that his motives were Islamic Jihad, there are very few other groups willing to kill people in such a manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just posted several of such groups including a map all over Spain.  And how soon we forget Charlottesville.
> Oh but wait, Charlottesville wasn't a "group".  And yet this one has to be a "group".
> 
> There's that Double Standard yet again.  OOOOpsie.
> 
> Say how's that investigation into James Fields' religion coming along?  I understand it's a "causation" thing, so we gotta know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is bewildering is why you are so upset people would assume it is Muslims.  They have a history of doing such attacks, but you like to give them the benefit of the doubt.  You obviously have an Agenda to defend Islamists.  ISIS is celebrating the attack, and you are here defending Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've made no mention of "Islam".  Roudy did, and I questioned him on where he got it.  He had no answer.
> 
> I have an agenda to attack bad logic  And you're a low-hanging fruit tree.  Note if you will that you still can't justify "the Muslim's name is--- a Moroccan Muslim".  Because you pulled that out of your ass, _twice_.  On the basis of nothing.
> 
> Now THAT is an agenda.
> 
> 
> This is all flying way over your head isn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of funny you lefties have been accusing President Trump of "defending Nazis", yet here you are defending Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't even *mentioned *"Muslims".  I've simply called out the fact that *you *have.  Again, on the basis of, say it with me ----- nothing.
Click to expand...


Of course you won't mention Muslims, it's your job to deflect and pretend these terrorists aren't Muslims, and act outraged that anyone would have the gall to do so.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Baz Ares said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way this could be an Islamic attack.
> The odds just are not there.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone mowing people down using a vehicle? Naaaaah.  When have Muslims ever done this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nowhere that I know of. Their religion is peace, kumbaya type stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All religions are crimes against humanity.
> You name a religion, I will show you the
> dead approved by gods. One YUGE claim, was some
> god killed everyone on the planet. But for a few,
> like there was only one family of true believers. FFS!
> 
> 
> Okay, confirmed 13 dead in the driver event.
> They arrested one terrorist so far.
> Seem to on the ISIS devotee. Is not that devoted.
Click to expand...


And in the world TODAY, the problem is with the Islamic one.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

theHawk said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isis mouthpiece just claimed responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo should be along any minute now to demand verified proof, certified and stamped by an approved notary.
Click to expand...


And in the end, he'll look like an idiot again.


----------



## theHawk

DigitalDrifter said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isis mouthpiece just claimed responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo should be along any minute now to demand verified proof, certified and stamped by an approved notary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in the end, he'll look like an idiot again.
Click to expand...


We don't have to wait until the end, he's been an idiot for some time now.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Mac1958 said:


> Wow, I finally found a thread on the attack.



If it were a KKK attack, there would be a dozen threads between the politics and the current news boards.
Since it's an Islamic attack, the lib mods have hidden it away here.


----------



## Baz Ares

Driss Oukabir 'Soprano'. seem to be involved.

The 'Sopranos' LIVE!.


----------



## Fenton Lum

basquebromance said:


> a Morrocan has been arrested and ISIS have said they are responsible for the attack


Cool, we support ISIS in Iraq, maybe we're supporting them in Spain now.


----------



## Dalia

I agree those peoples lost


Baz Ares said:


> FFS! The Great Orange Douche Spew tweets agian.


Do you want to see some picture of the peoples who were Attack ? or you prefer keeping on trolling ?


TheGreatGatsby said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, When will....
> 
> *THE GREAT ORANGE DOUCHE*
> Call last Saturday a Terrorist attack?
> more BS tweets spew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?!?!?! Trump was extra judicious on a domestic matter? He did the right thing nonetheless? Well, let's have a cry. Spare us the faux outrage, fucker. People are lying dead because of your capitulation.
Click to expand...

People became real scumbag those days....no heart, no brain the lefties don't seem to feel any compassion for others peoples there are exception for them no need to say wich one.


----------



## Pogo

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I finally found a thread on the attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it were a KKK attack, there would be a dozen threads between the politics and the current news boards.
> Since it's an Islamic attack, the lib mods have hidden it away here.
Click to expand...


I believe that was a sarcastic reference to how may wags waggle in here with some "breaking" story totally oblivious to the fact that five other posters have already done so.  As here.


----------



## depotoo

Elpais

URGENT ISIS assumes responsibility for the Barcelona attack »


----------



## Dalia

Baz Ares said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a flying fuck what you're "sure" of.  I asked you where your link says anything about the perp's religion -- or if he even has one.
> 
> To quote your term verbatim, "Moroccan Muslim".   Where is it?
> 
> We sit, and we continue to wait.
> 
> 
> Y'all narrowmined binary-bots continually give yourselves away.  "Every person is either Democrat or Republican".  "Every person has a religion".  "Everyone born in Morocco has to be a Muslim".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- and while you're hunting for some indication of the perp's religion you might as well know that's only Step One.
> 
> Step Two will be establishing "religion" as a causation in car attacks.
> 
> That's when we move on to James Fields.
> 
> Dumbasses.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a purely logical assumption that his motives were Islamic Jihad, there are very few other groups willing to kill people in such a manner.
> 
> What is bewildering is why you are so upset people would assume it is Muslims.  They have a history of doing such attacks, but you like to give them the benefit of the doubt.  You obviously have an Agenda to defend Islamists.  ISIS is celebrating the attack, and you are here defending Islam.
> 
> Kind of funny you lefties have been accusing President Trump of "defending Nazis", yet here you are defending Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See last Saturday.
> A 100% American (WN,KKK,Neo,RW-Gun Nutter) Jihad terrorist attacked a crowd with a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, and I've said all along that Islamists and Nazis are the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I hold the American types like  KKK, American Nazi, WN, Neo's lower than them.
> But hold pussy Gun Nutters below them all. As they start here.
> 
> btw..
> Of 85 plus deadly US terror attacks since 9/11, far-right-wing extremists were/are
> responsible for more dead, than Islamic extremists.
> Omar Mateen was 100% America Born got 49 alone btw.
Click to expand...

Why did you create this thread ? people are fighting for there life they you know that ? don't bring up the Nazi stuff here ok.


----------



## Pogo

theHawk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Pogo, I'm sure he is a Moroccan Christian Refugee that decided to plow through tourists on behalf of a separatist movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a flying fuck what you're "sure" of.  I asked you where your link says anything about the perp's religion -- or if he even has one.
> 
> To quote your term verbatim, "Moroccan Muslim".   Where is it?
> 
> We sit, and we continue to wait.
> 
> 
> Y'all narrowmined binary-bots continually give yourselves away.  "Every person is either Democrat or Republican".  "Every person has a religion".  "Everyone born in Morocco has to be a Muslim".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> -- and while you're hunting for some indication of the perp's religion you might as well know that's only Step One.
> 
> Step Two will be establishing "religion" as a causation in car attacks.
> 
> That's when we move on to James Fields.
> 
> Dumbasses.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a purely logical assumption that his motives were Islamic Jihad, there are very few other groups willing to kill people in such a manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just posted several of such groups including a map all over Spain.  And how soon we forget Charlottesville.
> Oh but wait, Charlottesville wasn't a "group".  And yet this one has to be a "group".
> 
> There's that Double Standard yet again.  OOOOpsie.
> 
> Say how's that investigation into James Fields' religion coming along?  I understand it's a "causation" thing, so we gotta know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is bewildering is why you are so upset people would assume it is Muslims.  They have a history of doing such attacks, but you like to give them the benefit of the doubt.  You obviously have an Agenda to defend Islamists.  ISIS is celebrating the attack, and you are here defending Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've made no mention of "Islam".  Roudy did, and I questioned him on where he got it.  He had no answer.
> 
> I have an agenda to attack bad logic  And you're a low-hanging fruit tree.  Note if you will that you still can't justify "the Muslim's name is--- a Moroccan Muslim".  Because you pulled that out of your ass, _twice_.  On the basis of nothing.
> 
> Now THAT is an agenda.
> 
> 
> This is all flying way over your head isn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of funny you lefties have been accusing President Trump of "defending Nazis", yet here you are defending Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't even *mentioned *"Muslims".  I've simply called out the fact that *you *have.  Again, on the basis of, say it with me ----- nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you won't mention Muslims, it's your job to deflect and pretend these terrorists aren't Muslims, and act outraged that anyone would have the gall to do so.
Click to expand...


Again --- I don't know that he is, and more importantly because you're one of the intellectual black holes who went down this road --- neither do you.

STILL waiting for you to show us where your link says "The Muslm's name is....  a Moroccan Muslim".

Dishonest hack.

Oh and still waiting for James Fields' religion too.  You don't need a link --- just pull it out of your ass.
Like you did above.


----------



## Baz Ares

DigitalDrifter said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way this could be an Islamic attack.
> The odds just are not there.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone mowing people down using a vehicle? Naaaaah.  When have Muslims ever done this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nowhere that I know of. Their religion is peace, kumbaya type stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All religions are crimes against humanity.
> You name a religion, I will show you the
> dead approved by gods. One YUGE claim, was some
> god killed everyone on the planet. But for a few,
> like there was only one family of true believers. FFS!
> 
> 
> Okay, confirmed 13 dead in the driver event.
> They arrested one terrorist so far.
> Seem to on the ISIS devotee. Is not that devoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in the world TODAY, the problem is with the Islamic one.
Click to expand...


Keep giving the American ones a 100% pass here.


----------



## Baz Ares

Fenton Lum said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> a Morrocan has been arrested and ISIS have said they are responsible for the attack
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, we support ISIS in Iraq, maybe we're supporting them in Spain now.
Click to expand...

We do?


----------



## theHawk

Pogo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a flying fuck what you're "sure" of.  I asked you where your link says anything about the perp's religion -- or if he even has one.
> 
> To quote your term verbatim, "Moroccan Muslim".   Where is it?
> 
> We sit, and we continue to wait.
> 
> 
> Y'all narrowmined binary-bots continually give yourselves away.  "Every person is either Democrat or Republican".  "Every person has a religion".  "Everyone born in Morocco has to be a Muslim".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- and while you're hunting for some indication of the perp's religion you might as well know that's only Step One.
> 
> Step Two will be establishing "religion" as a causation in car attacks.
> 
> That's when we move on to James Fields.
> 
> Dumbasses.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a purely logical assumption that his motives were Islamic Jihad, there are very few other groups willing to kill people in such a manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just posted several of such groups including a map all over Spain.  And how soon we forget Charlottesville.
> Oh but wait, Charlottesville wasn't a "group".  And yet this one has to be a "group".
> 
> There's that Double Standard yet again.  OOOOpsie.
> 
> Say how's that investigation into James Fields' religion coming along?  I understand it's a "causation" thing, so we gotta know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is bewildering is why you are so upset people would assume it is Muslims.  They have a history of doing such attacks, but you like to give them the benefit of the doubt.  You obviously have an Agenda to defend Islamists.  ISIS is celebrating the attack, and you are here defending Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've made no mention of "Islam".  Roudy did, and I questioned him on where he got it.  He had no answer.
> 
> I have an agenda to attack bad logic  And you're a low-hanging fruit tree.  Note if you will that you still can't justify "the Muslim's name is--- a Moroccan Muslim".  Because you pulled that out of your ass, _twice_.  On the basis of nothing.
> 
> Now THAT is an agenda.
> 
> 
> This is all flying way over your head isn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of funny you lefties have been accusing President Trump of "defending Nazis", yet here you are defending Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't even *mentioned *"Muslims".  I've simply called out the fact that *you *have.  Again, on the basis of, say it with me ----- nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you won't mention Muslims, it's your job to deflect and pretend these terrorists aren't Muslims, and act outraged that anyone would have the gall to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again --- I don't know that he is, and more importantly because you're one of the intellectual black holes who went down this road --- neither do you.
> 
> STILL waiting for you to show us where your link says "The Muslm's name is....  a Morocca Muslim".
> 
> Dishonest hack.
> 
> Oh and still waiting for James Fields' religion too.  You don't need a link --- just pull it out of your ass.
> Like you did above.
Click to expand...


His religion is Nazism, almost as bad as Islam.


----------



## Pogo

theHawk said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isis mouthpiece just claimed responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo should be along any minute now to demand verified proof, certified and stamped by an approved notary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in the end, he'll look like an idiot again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't have to wait until the end, he's been an idiot for some time now.
Click to expand...


So this IS flying blissfully over your pointed head...

Here's how the world works.  Roudy came in with an assertion.  So did you.  I asked both of you for evidence.  Neither of you had any. And you still don't.

As I told the other wag--- don't like burden of proof?  Get it changed.  Your problem, not mine.


----------



## Mac1958

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I finally found a thread on the attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it were a KKK attack, there would be a dozen threads between the politics and the current news boards.
> Since it's an Islamic attack, the lib mods have hidden it away here.
Click to expand...

Yep, this is the kind of atrocity we're supposed to minimize.
.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Baz Ares said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> a Morrocan has been arrested and ISIS have said they are responsible for the attack
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, we support ISIS in Iraq, maybe we're supporting them in Spain now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do?
Click to expand...

Yes, you do, is your television not informing you of that?


----------



## depotoo

ISIS claims responsibility for deadly Barcelona attack. ABC 

BBC second vehicle had also been rented


----------



## theHawk

Pogo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isis mouthpiece just claimed responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo should be along any minute now to demand verified proof, certified and stamped by an approved notary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in the end, he'll look like an idiot again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't have to wait until the end, he's been an idiot for some time now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this IS flying blissfully over your pointed head...
> 
> Here's how the world works.  Roudy came in with an assertion.  So did you.  I asked both of you for evidence.  Neither of you had any. And you still don't.
> 
> As I told the other wag--- don't like burden of proof?  Get it changed.  Your problem, not mine.
Click to expand...


I never claimed to have evidence.  All we need is common sense and logic in order to draw a conclusion on the matter.  The attackers are Muslims, you care to prove me wrong?


----------



## Baz Ares

Dalia said:


> I agree those peoples lost
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> FFS! The Great Orange Douche Spew tweets agian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to see some picture of the peoples who were Attack ? or you prefer keeping on trolling ?
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, When will....
> 
> *THE GREAT ORANGE DOUCHE*
> Call last Saturday a Terrorist attack?
> more BS tweets spew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What?!?!?! Trump was extra judicious on a domestic matter? He did the right thing nonetheless? Well, let's have a cry. Spare us the faux outrage, fucker. People are lying dead because of your capitulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People became real scumbag those days....no heart, no brain the lefties don't seem to feel any compassion for others peoples there are exception for them no need to say wich one.
Click to expand...


I think the Orange Douche spew tweeting about the Gen. here is way off base..
Alone, we are not taking over Spain to run this type of a program.

Two, It will not be done in the USA. Directly by Americans.
Or outside the USA. Unless contractors are hired.
Like murderous ,mostly American traitors, of the likes
,of Black Water types.


----------



## Igrok_

People are getting used to it already.

Everybody knows the solution: ban muslims or at least take control over them!


----------



## Roudy

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From MSN,   Heard multiple places there may be a hostage situation
> 
> Soon after the crash, Spain's El Periodico newspaper reported that two armed men were holed up in a bar in Barcelona's city center, and reported gunfire in the area, although it did not cite the source of the information. It was not immediately clear whether the incidents were connected.
> 
> After the van crash, emergency services said people should not go to the area around Barcelona's Placa Catalunya, one of the city's main squares at the top of the famous Las Ramblas avenue, and requested the closure of nearby train and metro stations. El Pais newspaper said the driver of the vehicle had fled on foot after mowing down dozens of people. Prime Minister Mariano Rajoy said he was in contact with authorities, and the priority was to attend to the injured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a Turkish restaurant ----no less
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Spanish news chanel has claimed the attackers are of North African origin.
> 
> This is so eery because we saw an amazing Andalusian style flamenco show in that exact area and dined there several times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> let me guess     COPTS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me guess --- the same shit-stirrer that couldn't come up with the link he was asked for in post 2 ----- didn't post one for this claim either.
> 
> He must think we're all stoopid.
Click to expand...

No, you're the fucking stoopid ignorant moron.  The identities have been disclosed, they are Muslim animals.  You must enjoy the taste of shit and looking like a total fool in public.


----------



## Baz Ares

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I finally found a thread on the attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it were a KKK attack, there would be a dozen threads between the politics and the current news boards.
> Since it's an Islamic attack, the lib mods have hidden it away here.
Click to expand...


The MOD's here are Libs? 
Why are you here then?


----------



## depotoo

Elpais

A van has run over dozens of people this afternoon on Barcelona's La Rambla in a terrorist attack by the ISIS.

Also 2 vehicles rented, 2 people in custody and one dead.


----------



## Pogo

depotoo said:


> Elpais
> 
> A van has run over dozens of people this afternoon on Barcelona's La Rambla in a terrorist attack by the ISIS.
> 
> Also 2 vehicles rented, 2 people in custody and one dead.



Have you posted a single link to any of these claims yet?

Or don't you know how that works either?


----------



## Baz Ares

Dalia said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> -- and while you're hunting for some indication of the perp's religion you might as well know that's only Step One.
> 
> Step Two will be establishing "religion" as a causation in car attacks.
> 
> That's when we move on to James Fields.
> 
> Dumbasses.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a purely logical assumption that his motives were Islamic Jihad, there are very few other groups willing to kill people in such a manner.
> 
> What is bewildering is why you are so upset people would assume it is Muslims.  They have a history of doing such attacks, but you like to give them the benefit of the doubt.  You obviously have an Agenda to defend Islamists.  ISIS is celebrating the attack, and you are here defending Islam.
> 
> Kind of funny you lefties have been accusing President Trump of "defending Nazis", yet here you are defending Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See last Saturday.
> A 100% American (WN,KKK,Neo,RW-Gun Nutter) Jihad terrorist attacked a crowd with a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, and I've said all along that Islamists and Nazis are the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I hold the American types like  KKK, American Nazi, WN, Neo's lower than them.
> But hold pussy Gun Nutters below them all. As they start here.
> 
> btw..
> Of 85 plus deadly US terror attacks since 9/11, far-right-wing extremists were/are
> responsible for more dead, than Islamic extremists.
> Omar Mateen was 100% America Born got 49 alone btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you create this thread ? people are fighting for there life they you know that ? don't bring up the Nazi stuff here ok.
Click to expand...


So these members are not in your GOP/DOPer klan ?





I really think you need to look around you.
You can tell, they wear a Red Hat sometimes.


----------



## Pogo

theHawk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isis mouthpiece just claimed responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo should be along any minute now to demand verified proof, certified and stamped by an approved notary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in the end, he'll look like an idiot again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't have to wait until the end, he's been an idiot for some time now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this IS flying blissfully over your pointed head...
> 
> Here's how the world works.  Roudy came in with an assertion.  So did you.  I asked both of you for evidence.  Neither of you had any. And you still don't.
> 
> As I told the other wag--- don't like burden of proof?  Get it changed.  Your problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never claimed to have evidence.  All we need is common sense and logic in order to draw a conclusion on the matter.  The attackers are Muslims, you care to prove me wrong?
Click to expand...


I don't need to "prove" jack shit.  I didn't make an assertion.  *YOU* did.  That gives *YOU* the burden of proof.

The link you posted contains none (zero, nada, bupkis, Sweet Fanny Adams) of that ass-ertion.

Point continues to sail over your head.


----------



## Pogo

Roudy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From MSN,   Heard multiple places there may be a hostage situation
> 
> Soon after the crash, Spain's El Periodico newspaper reported that two armed men were holed up in a bar in Barcelona's city center, and reported gunfire in the area, although it did not cite the source of the information. It was not immediately clear whether the incidents were connected.
> 
> After the van crash, emergency services said people should not go to the area around Barcelona's Placa Catalunya, one of the city's main squares at the top of the famous Las Ramblas avenue, and requested the closure of nearby train and metro stations. El Pais newspaper said the driver of the vehicle had fled on foot after mowing down dozens of people. Prime Minister Mariano Rajoy said he was in contact with authorities, and the priority was to attend to the injured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a Turkish restaurant ----no less
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Spanish news chanel has claimed the attackers are of North African origin.
> 
> This is so eery because we saw an amazing Andalusian style flamenco show in that exact area and dined there several times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> let me guess     COPTS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me guess --- the same shit-stirrer that couldn't come up with the link he was asked for in post 2 ----- didn't post one for this claim either.
> 
> He must think we're all stoopid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're the fucking stoopid ignorant moron.  The identities have been disclosed, they are Muslim animals.  You must enjoy the taste of shit and looking like a total fool in public.
Click to expand...


Again --- as waaaaaay back in post 2 -----------


---- Link?


----------



## Dalia

Baz Ares said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a purely logical assumption that his motives were Islamic Jihad, there are very few other groups willing to kill people in such a manner.
> 
> What is bewildering is why you are so upset people would assume it is Muslims.  They have a history of doing such attacks, but you like to give them the benefit of the doubt.  You obviously have an Agenda to defend Islamists.  ISIS is celebrating the attack, and you are here defending Islam.
> 
> Kind of funny you lefties have been accusing President Trump of "defending Nazis", yet here you are defending Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See last Saturday.
> A 100% American (WN,KKK,Neo,RW-Gun Nutter) Jihad terrorist attacked a crowd with a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, and I've said all along that Islamists and Nazis are the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I hold the American types like  KKK, American Nazi, WN, Neo's lower than them.
> But hold pussy Gun Nutters below them all. As they start here.
> 
> btw..
> Of 85 plus deadly US terror attacks since 9/11, far-right-wing extremists were/are
> responsible for more dead, than Islamic extremists.
> Omar Mateen was 100% America Born got 49 alone btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you create this thread ? people are fighting for there life they you know that ? don't bring up the Nazi stuff here ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So these members are not in your GOP/DOPer klan ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think you need to look around you.
> You can tell, they wear a Red Hat sometimes.
Click to expand...

You are a real real scumbag and a real real leftie. go play in the park and find a other statue to destroy.


----------



## Roudy

HenryBHough said:


> Last body count I just read said 13 victims of what appears to be Muslim Terrorists trying to take over Spain.


Part of Spain was ruled by Muslims for over 500 years.  I visited the Muslim ruler's palace that christians later conquered while I was in Seville.  I am glad I got to see them.  If anybody wants to see a movie that uses exclusively the ancient Muslim mosques and palaces in Spain as it's setting, watch "Assassin's Creed".


----------



## Roudy

Pogo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a Turkish restaurant ----no less
> 
> 
> 
> A Spanish news chanel has claimed the attackers are of North African origin.
> 
> This is so eery because we saw an amazing Andalusian style flamenco show in that exact area and dined there several times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> let me guess     COPTS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me guess --- the same shit-stirrer that couldn't come up with the link he was asked for in post 2 ----- didn't post one for this claim either.
> 
> He must think we're all stoopid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're the fucking stoopid ignorant moron.  The identities have been disclosed, they are Muslim animals.  You must enjoy the taste of shit and looking like a total fool in public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again --- as waaaaaay back in post 2 -----------
> 
> 
> ---- Link?
Click to expand...

Like I said you must enjoy the taste of shit.


----------



## depotoo

From Barcelona tv-

BARCELONA
*Estat Islàmic reivindica l'atemptat a Barcelona*
Estat Islàmic reivindica l'atemptat al centre de Barcelona a través d'un comunicat difós per l'agència Amaq


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not Basques, Catalans.  Different region.  Basques are in the Pyrenees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh------I kinda thought all separatists are Basques-----I have never been to Spain----but
> I did do Spanish in junior high.      uno dos tres quarto cinco ----etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a page on Separatist/Secessionist movements in Europe, way too many to count in over 20 countries.
> 
> Here's a map of those movements _in *Spain alone*_ (from that page)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​These have been going on far FAR longer than anything contemporary.  Yet vacuums like the OP just stick their fingers in their historical ears and go "Moooooooslims!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right----ok-----but is there a history of   THE CURRENT  M.O.  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.
> We just had one in Charlottesville last weekend.
> 
> I understand it was committed by "many sides".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good point--------DRISS represents many sides
Click to expand...

Idriss is a Muslim name.  The guy is Moroccan.  ISIS is also claiming responsibility.  Pogo is a mental midget.


----------



## Baz Ares

Pogo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isis mouthpiece just claimed responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo should be along any minute now to demand verified proof, certified and stamped by an approved notary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in the end, he'll look like an idiot again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't have to wait until the end, he's been an idiot for some time now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this IS flying blissfully over your pointed head...
> 
> Here's how the world works.  Roudy came in with an assertion.  So did you.  I asked both of you for evidence.  Neither of you had any. And you still don't.
> 
> As I told the other wag--- don't like burden of proof?  Get it changed.  Your problem, not mine.
Click to expand...


Ask me again. I will give it.
What do you want to know?
Where did I make an assertion? I recall no fact or belief.
Well, I posted the facts, and my rational deductions, as known
at my posting times.
Did update as I went along. New Claims or just the reported confirmed facts.

btw..True cover coming.






I wonder if the douche will frame this for the golf display.


----------



## depotoo

Honey, have at it.  And if you weren't in such a fret I posted the link to Elpais early in the thread and subsequent posts stated Elpais 
Atentado en La Rambla de Barcelona, últimas noticias en directo
Estat Islàmic reivindica l'atemptat a Barcelona




Pogo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elpais
> 
> A van has run over dozens of people this afternoon on Barcelona's La Rambla in a terrorist attack by the ISIS.
> 
> Also 2 vehicles rented, 2 people in custody and one dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you posted a single link to any of these claims yet?
> 
> Or don't you know how that works either?
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Baz Ares said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way this could be an Islamic attack.
> The odds just are not there.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone mowing people down using a vehicle? Naaaaah.  When have Muslims ever done this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nowhere that I know of. Their religion is peace, kumbaya type stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All religions are crimes against humanity.
> You name a religion, I will show you the
> dead approved by gods. One YUGE claim, was some
> god killed everyone on the planet. But for a few,
> like there was only one family of true believers. FFS!
> 
> 
> Okay, confirmed 13 dead in the driver event.
> They arrested one terrorist so far.
> Seem to on the ISIS devotee. Is not that devoted.
Click to expand...

All religions are not equal.  

Islam is a cancer upon modern humanity.


----------



## Roudy

theHawk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's  ahead of the curve on defending Muslim Terrorists - just scroll back up a bit and see, for yourself, the newest Obama wannabe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to "Muslim terrorists"?
> 
> No?
> 
> Still waiting on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look who's way ahead of the curve in pulling out ass---- umptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Muslim's name is Driss Oukabi, a Moroccan Muslim.
> 
> Man suspected of renting van involved in Barcelona terror attack named by police
> 
> You going to keep pretending it is a Catalonian separatist so you can keep defending Islamic terrorists?
Click to expand...

Can't blame him, he's the official corksucker at the local mosque.


----------



## Pogo

Baz Ares said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isis mouthpiece just claimed responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo should be along any minute now to demand verified proof, certified and stamped by an approved notary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in the end, he'll look like an idiot again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't have to wait until the end, he's been an idiot for some time now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this IS flying blissfully over your pointed head...
> 
> Here's how the world works.  Roudy came in with an assertion.  So did you.  I asked both of you for evidence.  Neither of you had any. And you still don't.
> 
> As I told the other wag--- don't like burden of proof?  Get it changed.  Your problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask me again. I will give it.
> What do you want to know?
> Where did I make an assertion? I recall no fact or belief.
> Well, I posted the facts, and my rational deductions, as known
> at my posting times.
> Did update as I went along. New Claims or just the reported confirmed facts.
Click to expand...


That is posted to TheHawk -- not to you.


----------



## Roudy

Pogo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's  ahead of the curve on defending Muslim Terrorists - just scroll back up a bit and see, for yourself, the newest Obama wannabe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to "Muslim terrorists"?
> 
> No?
> 
> Still waiting on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look who's way ahead of the curve in pulling out ass---- umptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Muslim's name is Driss Oukabi, a Moroccan Muslim.
> 
> Man suspected of renting van involved in Barcelona terror attack named by police
> 
> You going to keep pretending it is a Catalonian separatist so you can keep defending Islamic terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number one ---  I made no "pretense" of Catalonian separatism.  I made no* ass-*--- umption at all.  The OP (Roudy) did that, and you just did it too.  I simply stated evidence that that area experiences separatist activism.  WITH LINKS.  Which the OP did not.
> 
> Number two --- and this is the big one ---
> 
> I read your entire link.  NOWHERE does it describe a "Moroccan Muslim".  Or make any reference to religion at all.
> 
> You just do not get the concept of "*ass*-uming facts not in evidence" --- do ya?  Where is it?
> 
> While you're on that ------------------- what's James Fields' religion?
> 
> 
> I've made no ass-umptions here Spunky.  YOU did that.  NOR I might add have I posted anything about "islamic terrorists" on offense or defense, since that was not known (and still isn't).  Again, YOU and your shit-stirring co-conspirators did that.  And you're _*still *_doing it, expecting different results.
Click to expand...

What's you're doing is obvious.  You have ties to Muslims.


----------



## Pogo

Roudy said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's  ahead of the curve on defending Muslim Terrorists - just scroll back up a bit and see, for yourself, the newest Obama wannabe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to "Muslim terrorists"?
> 
> No?
> 
> Still waiting on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look who's way ahead of the curve in pulling out ass---- umptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Muslim's name is Driss Oukabi, a Moroccan Muslim.
> 
> Man suspected of renting van involved in Barcelona terror attack named by police
> 
> You going to keep pretending it is a Catalonian separatist so you can keep defending Islamic terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't blame him, he's the official corksucker at the local mosque.
Click to expand...


And yet --- you're the asscrack who still can't link your shit.



Work on it overnight.  Maybe you'll get lucky.


----------



## Baz Ares

Ohh...Myyy.






I wonder if the douche will frame this for the golf display.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Baz Ares said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way this could be an Islamic attack.
> The odds just are not there.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone mowing people down using a vehicle? Naaaaah.  When have Muslims ever done this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nowhere that I know of. Their religion is peace, kumbaya type stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All religions are crimes against humanity.
> You name a religion, I will show you the
> dead approved by gods. One YUGE claim, was some
> god killed everyone on the planet. But for a few,
> like there was only one family of true believers. FFS!
> 
> 
> Okay, confirmed 13 dead in the driver event.
> They arrested one terrorist so far.
> Seem to on the ISIS devotee. Is not that devoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in the world TODAY, the problem is with the Islamic one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep giving the American ones a 100% pass here.
Click to expand...


I'm talking about the world TODAY.
Not the time of the Crusades, or the reformation, we're talking t-o-d-a-y.


----------



## depotoo

Off topic





Baz Ares said:


> Ohh...Myyy.


is


----------



## Roudy

depotoo said:


> Elpais
> 
> Oukabir was born on January 13, 1989 in the Moroccan town of Aghbala. He is the son of Said and Fatima, according to his police file. The Mossos d'Esquadra are looking for a white Ford Focus with a license plate finished in FNY that has jumped a police control and that has run over three agents. According to police sources, the vehicle has fled by the B-23 in the direction of the A-2. Some agents say that there has been a shootout between the Mossos and the occupants of the tourism, but they have not been able to determine if they have been made by the officials, the occupants of the Focus or have been an exchange between them.


You can smack Pogo all that you want with the truth, the Islamic shitheater will still bray like a donkey.


----------



## Dalia

There some lefties who don't care about what going on in Spain. as usual


----------



## Pogo

depotoo said:


> Honey, have at it. And if you weren't in such a fret I posted the link to Elpais early in the thread and subsequent posts stated Elpais
> Atentado en La Rambla de Barcelona, últimas noticias en directo
> Estat Islàmic reivindica l'atemptat a Barcelona



Know what I never, ever, ever do?

Post a piece of hearsay without a source.  That's why I'm not in the position the ass-erters with no source are in.

Go ahead, you can check me on that.


----------



## Roudy

2aguy said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> a Morrocan has been arrested and ISIS have said they are responsible for the attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo....you are saying it is another case of workplace violence?
Click to expand...

Remember, as Hussein Obama (piss be upon his name) said, this isn't "Islamic terrorism" because Islam has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Roudy

Dalia said:


> There some lefties who don't care about what going on in Spain. as usual


Yeah, they wan't to keep talking about Nazis vs Commies fight in Charlottesville.


----------



## Baz Ares

Dalia said:


> There some lefties who don't care about what going on in Spain. as usual


5381 civilians have been killed from January 2017 just in syria.
Iraq.
*Wednesday 16 August: 25 killed*
Tal Afar: 20 executed.

Baghdad: 1 man killed by IED leaving his house in Tha'ala; 1 body found in Rashidiya.

Mandali: 1 man killed and his son wounded by IED exploding under their car.

Baquba: 1 body found.

Tal al-Sibat Camp, Al Alam: 1 child dies from malnutrition and lack of basic services at camp for displaced in Salahuddin.

*Tuesday 15 August: 12 killed*
Qara Taba: 5 family members in a car are killed by IED.

Annah: 5 executed.

Baghdad: 1 by IED in Radwaniya.

Hawija: 1 imam executed.

Afghan
some 88 this week alone.
Where should we all care?


----------



## Pogo

depotoo said:


> Honey, have at it.  And if you weren't in such a fret I posted the link to Elpais early in the thread and subsequent posts stated Elpais
> Atentado en La Rambla de Barcelona, últimas noticias en directo
> Estat Islàmic reivindica l'atemptat a Barcelona



irosie91  --- check it out... finally we get a link, and it's in Catalan!  

Brain exercise time.  I could see right away the diacritical differences.  And similarities to French.


----------



## depotoo

There are several US university teams there.  Fortunately all are safe.  One is in a hotel across from the scene.


----------



## Pogo

Roudy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> a Morrocan has been arrested and ISIS have said they are responsible for the attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo....you are saying it is another case of workplace violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember, as Hussein Obama (piss be upon his name) said, this isn't "Islamic terrorism" because Islam has nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...


According to your "sources" so far --- that's true.

But then it was also true 240 posts ago.


----------



## depotoo

Google translate is your friend.





Pogo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, have at it. And if you weren't in such a fret I posted the link to Elpais early in the thread and subsequent posts stated Elpais
> Atentado en La Rambla de Barcelona, últimas noticias en directo
> Estat Islàmic reivindica l'atemptat a Barcelona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know what I never, ever, ever do?
> 
> Post a piece of hearsay without a source.  That's why I'm not in the position the ass-erters with no source are in.
> 
> Go ahead, you can check me on that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Baz Ares

depotoo said:


> There are several US university teams there.  Fortunately all are safe.  One is in a hotel across from the scene.



Hard rock Barcelona is at the north end.
They never go after that place.
That would make a statement.
ISIS is into Rock and Roll, I understand,
and Pole dancers. Sadly not any pole dancers at
HR. Well, some, but not the right kinds.
You know for the partying before going to the afterlife.


----------



## Baz Ares

Update.
13 dead, 100 injured. More dead may come.
Two arrested in the attack. These are not true believers.
They can't be taken prisoners, that brings shame on the family.

btw.. Reports an explosion. That may be part of the attack.TBD?
Seem this is about the other day, where one person died.

OF the two held, neither seems to be the driver.


----------



## Pogo

depotoo said:


> Google translate is your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, have at it. And if you weren't in such a fret I posted the link to Elpais early in the thread and subsequent posts stated Elpais
> Atentado en La Rambla de Barcelona, últimas noticias en directo
> Estat Islàmic reivindica l'atemptat a Barcelona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know what I never, ever, ever do?
> 
> Post a piece of hearsay without a source.  That's why I'm not in the position the ass-erters with no source are in.
> 
> Go ahead, you can check me on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I don't mind translating, and I'm tickled to try Catalan.
I just wanted a source --- _any_ source.  I don't trust hearsay.  _*Especially*_ on a message board.

If that ain't obvious by now you just ain't reading.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Baz Ares said:


> Update.
> 13 dead, 100 injured. More dead may come.
> Two arrested in the attack. These are not true believers.
> They can't be taken prisoners, that bring shame on the family.
> 
> btw.. Reports an explosion. That may be part of the attack.TBD?



Ahh, the apologies start.


----------



## irosie91

Baz Ares said:


> Update.
> 13 dead, 100 injured. More dead may come.
> Two arrested in the attack. These are not true believers.
> They can't be taken prisoners, that bring shame on the family.
> 
> btw.. Reports an explosion. That may be part of the attack.TBD?



the scum worshippers of the meccan rapist are OFTEN taken as prisoners-----
even as prisoners the dogs and sluts are lauded as heroes


----------



## Unkotare

Pogo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's  ahead of the curve on defending Muslim Terrorists - just scroll back up a bit and see, for yourself, the newest Obama wannabe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to "Muslim terrorists"?
> 
> No?
> 
> Still waiting on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look who's way ahead of the curve in pulling out ass---- umptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Muslim's name is Driss Oukabi, a Moroccan Muslim.
> 
> Man suspected of renting van involved in Barcelona terror attack named by police
> 
> You going to keep pretending it is a Catalonian separatist so you can keep defending Islamic terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number one ---  I made no "pretense" of Catalonian separatism.  I made no* ass-*--- umption at all.  The OP (Roudy) did that, and you just did it too.  I simply stated evidence that that area experiences separatist activism.  WITH LINKS.  Which the OP did not.
> 
> Number two --- and this is the big one ---
> 
> I read your entire link.  NOWHERE does it describe a "Moroccan Muslim".  Or make any reference to religion at all.
> 
> You just do not get the concept of "*ass*-uming facts not in evidence" --- do ya?  Where is it?
> 
> While you're on that ------------------- what's James Fields' religion?
> 
> 
> I've made no ass-umptions here Spunky.  YOU did that.  NOR I might add have I posted anything about "islamic terrorists" on offense or defense, since that was not known (and still isn't).  Again, YOU and your shit-stirring co-conspirators did that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure Pogo, I'm sure he is a Moroccan Christian Refugee that decided to plow through tourists on behalf of a separatist movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a flying fuck what you're "sure" of.  I asked you where your link says anything about the perp's religion -- or if he even has one.
> 
> To quote your term verbatim, "Moroccan Muslim".   Where is it?
> 
> We sit, and we continue to wait.
> 
> 
> Y'all narrowmined binary-bots continually give yourselves away.  "Every person is either Democrat or Republican".  "Every person has a religion".  "Everyone born in Morocco has to be a Muslim".
Click to expand...






Feeling stupid yet?


----------



## Baz Ares

DigitalDrifter said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update.
> 13 dead, 100 injured. More dead may come.
> Two arrested in the attack. These are not true believers.
> They can't be taken prisoners, that bring shame on the family.
> 
> btw.. Reports an explosion. That may be part of the attack.TBD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, the apologies start.
Click to expand...


For what?


----------



## irosie91

face facts-----the murdering dog is a muslim worshipper of the lump of dog excrement in Jannah


----------



## Roudy

Unkotare said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link to "Muslim terrorists"?
> 
> No?
> 
> Still waiting on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look who's way ahead of the curve in pulling out ass---- umptions.
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim's name is Driss Oukabi, a Moroccan Muslim.
> 
> Man suspected of renting van involved in Barcelona terror attack named by police
> 
> You going to keep pretending it is a Catalonian separatist so you can keep defending Islamic terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number one ---  I made no "pretense" of Catalonian separatism.  I made no* ass-*--- umption at all.  The OP (Roudy) did that, and you just did it too.  I simply stated evidence that that area experiences separatist activism.  WITH LINKS.  Which the OP did not.
> 
> Number two --- and this is the big one ---
> 
> I read your entire link.  NOWHERE does it describe a "Moroccan Muslim".  Or make any reference to religion at all.
> 
> You just do not get the concept of "*ass*-uming facts not in evidence" --- do ya?  Where is it?
> 
> While you're on that ------------------- what's James Fields' religion?
> 
> 
> I've made no ass-umptions here Spunky.  YOU did that.  NOR I might add have I posted anything about "islamic terrorists" on offense or defense, since that was not known (and still isn't).  Again, YOU and your shit-stirring co-conspirators did that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure Pogo, I'm sure he is a Moroccan Christian Refugee that decided to plow through tourists on behalf of a separatist movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a flying fuck what you're "sure" of.  I asked you where your link says anything about the perp's religion -- or if he even has one.
> 
> To quote your term verbatim, "Moroccan Muslim".   Where is it?
> 
> We sit, and we continue to wait.
> 
> 
> Y'all narrowmined binary-bots continually give yourselves away.  "Every person is either Democrat or Republican".  "Every person has a religion".  "Everyone born in Morocco has to be a Muslim".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling stupid yet?
Click to expand...

I doubt it.  The guy is like a shiteating Energizer Bunny, he keeps eating, and eating and eating...  LOL


----------



## irosie91

Baz Ares said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update.
> 13 dead, 100 injured. More dead may come.
> Two arrested in the attack. These are not true believers.
> They can't be taken prisoners, that bring shame on the family.
> 
> btw.. Reports an explosion. That may be part of the attack.TBD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, the apologies start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what?
Click to expand...



the issue is a mass murder.     Most people in the world consider murder a significant sin even if
the victims are not muslims


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> face facts-----the murdering dog is a muslim worshipper of the lump of dog excrement in Jannah


oh oh, now you got Pogo hungry again.


----------



## Pogo

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> face facts-----the murdering dog is a muslim worshipper of the lump of dog excrement in Jannah
> 
> 
> 
> oh oh, now you got Pogo hungry again.
Click to expand...


If I had to live on your links I'd be emaciated by now.  

Fortunately I feast on the low-hanging fruit of logical fallacy.

:::urp::: 'scuse me


----------



## Cellblock2429

BlackFlag said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TERROR IN SPAIN
> *Barcelona terror attack – ‘Two killed and many injured’ after truck ploughs into pedestrians along Barcelona’s iconic Las Ramblas tourist hotspot before ‘two armed men take hostages in nearby restaurant’*
> *Barcelona van crash 'sees several people injured along iconic Ramblas shopping centre'*
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you shitting your pants over a terrorist car attack in Spain after cheering one here a few days ago.
Click to expand...

/----/ I never cheered any riot, you pucelantmous pipsqueak. And I'm appalled at your glee over the Barcelona attack.


----------



## Baz Ares

irosie91 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update.
> 13 dead, 100 injured. More dead may come.
> Two arrested in the attack. These are not true believers.
> They can't be taken prisoners, that bring shame on the family.
> 
> btw.. Reports an explosion. That may be part of the attack.TBD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the scum worshippers of the meccan rapist are OFTEN taken as prisoners-----
> even as prisoners the dogs and sluts are lauded as heroes
Click to expand...


Not the ones that are on a suicide attack.
This one still loose, so he must do more damage soon.
Or will be captured or shot. You refer to fighters.

As two are arrested now, one a Spanish national and a Moroccan, neither are the driver. Reported


----------



## Roudy

Pogo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> face facts-----the murdering dog is a muslim worshipper of the lump of dog excrement in Jannah
> 
> 
> 
> oh oh, now you got Pogo hungry again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I had to live on your links I'd be emaciated by now.
Click to expand...

Seriously, douchebag, what do you get from this? Other than repeatedly making yourself look like an ignorant fool.  Even the Leftie crooked pro Islamist media organizations have come out and provided the identity of the perpetrators.  This was clearly another terrorist attack perpetrated by Muslim lunatics.


----------



## irosie91

Baz Ares said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update.
> 13 dead, 100 injured. More dead may come.
> Two arrested in the attack. These are not true believers.
> They can't be taken prisoners, that bring shame on the family.
> 
> btw.. Reports an explosion. That may be part of the attack.TBD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the scum worshippers of the meccan rapist are OFTEN taken as prisoners-----
> even as prisoners the dogs and sluts are lauded as heroes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the ones that are on a suicide attack.
> This one still loose, so he must do more damage soon.
> Or will be captured or shot. You refer to fighters.
> 
> As two are arrested now, one a Spanish national and a Moroccan, neither are the driver. Reported
Click to expand...


I am fascinated by your explanation of  SUICIDE OPERATIVES ------few people here would
know that     "THEY END UP DEAD ANYWAY"    is the classical justification of Islamic terrorism. 
I know because this issue was explained to me by a  muslim physician who was keeping
up with the development of Islamic terrorism ----more than 45 years ago.    But the fact is that
lots of suicide kids do fail -------and get arrested in the act or after the act-------they do not
all die even if they INTEND to die.  --------they end up short circuited to jail rather than JANNAH. 
Hopefully the straggler WILL be short circuited


----------



## depotoo

I gave you sources when I had them, unless listening to BBC. I always try to go to local sources first, if at all possible, as they are more likely to be more reliable initially.  And if you'd cared enough you could have looked for sources yourself.   Now enough of this petty bickering.





Pogo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google translate is your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, have at it. And if you weren't in such a fret I posted the link to Elpais early in the thread and subsequent posts stated Elpais
> Atentado en La Rambla de Barcelona, últimas noticias en directo
> Estat Islàmic reivindica l'atemptat a Barcelona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know what I never, ever, ever do?
> 
> Post a piece of hearsay without a source.  That's why I'm not in the position the ass-erters with no source are in.
> 
> Go ahead, you can check me on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't mind translating, and I'm tickled to try Catalan.
> I just wanted a source --- _any_ source.  I don't trust hearsay.  _*Especially*_ on a message board.
> 
> If that ain't obvious by now you just ain't reading.
Click to expand...


----------



## Baz Ares

irosie91 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update.
> 13 dead, 100 injured. More dead may come.
> Two arrested in the attack. These are not true believers.
> They can't be taken prisoners, that bring shame on the family.
> 
> btw.. Reports an explosion. That may be part of the attack.TBD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, the apologies start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the issue is a mass murder.     Most people in the world consider murder a significant sin even if
> the victims are not muslims
Click to expand...


That's somewhat true if sins are important to them/you. But thinking in these cowardly terms tells me
they follow the worlds greatest champion in mass murder events, for its righteous godly reasons.
Rational others look at facts,  Some killings are good, some are bad. Sin has nothing to do
with the result of either condition or reason why.


----------



## skye

Europe is f....d

Nothing more to add.


----------



## Roudy

Islamic State claims responsibility for Barcelona terror attack that killed 13, injured 100


----------



## irosie91

Baz Ares said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update.
> 13 dead, 100 injured. More dead may come.
> Two arrested in the attack. These are not true believers.
> They can't be taken prisoners, that bring shame on the family.
> 
> btw.. Reports an explosion. That may be part of the attack.TBD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, the apologies start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the issue is a mass murder.     Most people in the world consider murder a significant sin even if
> the victims are not muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's somewhat true if sins are important to them/you. But thinking in these cowardly terms tells me
> they follow the worlds greatest champion in mass murder events, for its righteous godly reasons.
> Rational others look at facts,  Some killings are good, some are bad. Sin has nothing to do
> with the result of either condition or reason why.
Click to expand...



what are you calling  "cowardly terms"?           who is   "worlds greatest champion in mass murder events, for its righteous godly reasons."         If    "Some killings are good, some are bad"  
how are you evaluating the Barcelona attack?


----------



## depotoo

According to news conference from Barcelona, those in custody are not the driver.  They were involved in an explosion last night, and are also connected to today's attack.
Where the explosion occurred it was like a bomb factory.  One died in the explosion. One other inside injured, 5 others injured outside the house.


----------



## irosie91

depotoo said:


> According to news conference from Barcelona, those in custody are not the driver.  They were involved in an explosion last night, and are also connected to today's attack.


\

It was reported that the driver TOOK OFF ON FOOT-----there are   1/2 million muslims
in Barcelona-------the man has friendly places to go


----------



## Roudy

skye said:


> Europe is f....d
> 
> Nothing more to add.


Yup.  This attack alone will cost Spain billions in revenue.  When I was there the tourism board was reporting 85 million tourists will be visiting Spain this year.   That is huge for a country of 41 million.  The surge was reportedly due to lack of Islamic terrorist attacks of the kind we've seen in other popular destinations such as UK, France, Germany, etc.  Now that this happened, that will all change.


----------



## Baz Ares

irosie91 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update.
> 13 dead, 100 injured. More dead may come.
> Two arrested in the attack. These are not true believers.
> They can't be taken prisoners, that bring shame on the family.
> 
> btw.. Reports an explosion. That may be part of the attack.TBD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the scum worshippers of the meccan rapist are OFTEN taken as prisoners-----
> even as prisoners the dogs and sluts are lauded as heroes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the ones that are on a suicide attack.
> This one still loose, so he must do more damage soon.
> Or will be captured or shot. You refer to fighters.
> 
> As two are arrested now, one a Spanish national and a Moroccan, neither are the driver. Reported
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated by your explanation of  SUICIDE OPERATIVES ------few people here would
> know that     "THEY END UP DEAD ANYWAY"    is the classical justification of Islamic terrorism.
> I know because this issue was explained to me by a  muslim physician who was keeping
> up with the development of Islamic terrorism ----more than 45 years ago.    But the fact is that
> lots of suicide kids do fail -------and get arrested in the act or after the act-------they do not
> all die even if they INTEND to die.  --------they end up short circuited to jail rather than JANNAH.
> Hopefully the straggler WILL be short circuited
Click to expand...


Out of all mass attacks, say in the last 50 years. 
Where the chances you will not be alive after, have happened?
How many have gone on trial? How many are in jail? I'll take a shot.
Less than 5% worldwide, go on trial or are in jail.


----------



## depotoo

I just updated my post with more info, too.





irosie91 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to news conference from Barcelona, those in custody are not the driver.  They were involved in an explosion last night, and are also connected to today's attack.
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> It was reported that the driver TOOK OFF ON FOOT-----there are   1/2 million muslims
> in Barcelona-------the man has friendly places to go
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

depotoo said:


> According to news conference from Barcelona, those in custody are not the driver.  They were involved in an explosion last night, and are also connected to today's attack.
> Where the explosion occurred it was like a bomb factory.  One died in the explosion. One other inside injured, 5 others injured outside the house.


I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that they were also Muslims.


----------



## xotoxi

Waiting for more facts...

So far, it looks like the pedestrians may have been at fault by throwing their bodies at the car.  More details to come.


----------



## Roudy

Dumbfuck Pogo: "This doesn't mean the attackers were Muslims"

"Allah akbar! Islam is pieceful!"


----------



## irosie91

Baz Ares said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update.
> 13 dead, 100 injured. More dead may come.
> Two arrested in the attack. These are not true believers.
> They can't be taken prisoners, that bring shame on the family.
> 
> btw.. Reports an explosion. That may be part of the attack.TBD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the scum worshippers of the meccan rapist are OFTEN taken as prisoners-----
> even as prisoners the dogs and sluts are lauded as heroes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the ones that are on a suicide attack.
> This one still loose, so he must do more damage soon.
> Or will be captured or shot. You refer to fighters.
> 
> As two are arrested now, one a Spanish national and a Moroccan, neither are the driver. Reported
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated by your explanation of  SUICIDE OPERATIVES ------few people here would
> know that     "THEY END UP DEAD ANYWAY"    is the classical justification of Islamic terrorism.
> I know because this issue was explained to me by a  muslim physician who was keeping
> up with the development of Islamic terrorism ----more than 45 years ago.    But the fact is that
> lots of suicide kids do fail -------and get arrested in the act or after the act-------they do not
> all die even if they INTEND to die.  --------they end up short circuited to jail rather than JANNAH.
> Hopefully the straggler WILL be short circuited
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out of all mass attacks, say in the last 50 years.
> Where the chances you will not be alive after, have happened?
> How many have gone on trial? How many are in jail? I'll take a shot.
> Less than 5% worldwide, go on trial or are in jail.
Click to expand...


your post is not clear------  'where the chances"----is not actually English.    I do not
understand what the point of your post is-----or even what you are calling  "MASS 
ATTACK"  ----most terrorist attacks are not actually   "MASS"      most are random killings
of either one or a few people


----------



## Roudy

depotoo said:


> According to news conference from Barcelona, those in custody are not the driver.  They were involved in an explosion last night, and are also connected to today's attack.
> Where the explosion occurred it was like a bomb factory.  One died in the explosion. One other inside injured, 5 others injured outside the house.


Looks like one of them stole his older brother's ID to make it look like it was the brother that was renting the van etc.  Seems like there are no limits to the depravity of an Islamist dirtbag, even direct family members aren't off limits. 

Islam, where brain cells go to die.


----------



## depotoo

Numerous gas tanks in the house, according to the Prime Minister.  From news conference.


----------



## Pogo

Roudy said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to news conference from Barcelona, those in custody are not the driver.  They were involved in an explosion last night, and are also connected to today's attack.
> Where the explosion occurred it was like a bomb factory.  One died in the explosion. One other inside injured, 5 others injured outside the house.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like one of them stole his older brother's ID to make it look like it was the brother that was renting the van etc.  Seems like there are no limits to the depravity of an Islamist dirtbag, even direct family members aren't off limits.
> 
> Islam, where brain cells go to die.
Click to expand...


USMB, where burden of proof is already dead.


----------



## irosie91

depotoo said:


> Numerous gas tanks in the house, according to the Prime Minister.  From news conference.



sorry     I missed it.   Who's house?


----------



## Roudy

Pogo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to news conference from Barcelona, those in custody are not the driver.  They were involved in an explosion last night, and are also connected to today's attack.
> Where the explosion occurred it was like a bomb factory.  One died in the explosion. One other inside injured, 5 others injured outside the house.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like one of them stole his older brother's ID to make it look like it was the brother that was renting the van etc.  Seems like there are no limits to the depravity of an Islamist dirtbag, even direct family members aren't off limits.
> 
> Islam, where brain cells go to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> USMB, where burden of proof is already dead.
Click to expand...


I've counted like at least ten links so far.
Pogo, once again typing while sucking his mosque Imam's dick.


----------



## Pogo

Roudy said:


> Islamic State claims responsibility for Barcelona terror attack that killed 13, injured 100



Adolf Hitler _*claimed*_ to be "finishing the work of the Lord Jesus Christ" so..... 

Actually so did Eric Rudolph and all those "Army of God" wackos.

Unless of course you're about to tell us you believe everything DAESH says, since they would never tell a lie, no more than Hitler would engage in propaganda. 

Double Standard; it's what's for dinner.


----------



## Baz Ares

irosie91 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update.
> 13 dead, 100 injured. More dead may come.
> Two arrested in the attack. These are not true believers.
> They can't be taken prisoners, that bring shame on the family.
> 
> btw.. Reports an explosion. That may be part of the attack.TBD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, the apologies start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the issue is a mass murder.     Most people in the world consider murder a significant sin even if
> the victims are not muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's somewhat true if sins are important to them/you. But thinking in these cowardly terms tells me
> they follow the worlds greatest champion in mass murder events, for its righteous godly reasons.
> Rational others look at facts,  Some killings are good, some are bad. Sin has nothing to do
> with the result of either condition or reason why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what are you calling  "cowardly terms"?           who is   "worlds greatest champion in mass murder events, for its righteous godly reasons."         If    "Some killings are good, some are bad"
> how are you evaluating the Barcelona attack?
Click to expand...


gods are fake, PERIOD! But some claim one god wiped out life on earth. But for a few first known BOAT PEOPLES and their pets. Only those people on that boat were worthy to let live. I won't get into the whole world repopulation shit. We can just godly factually agree here,  all other colors, races can be traced back to these inbreeders. I wonder who was doing what animal then. And made what colored folks. When we know some females were taking on the YUGE options. As they gave birth to them adjusted gene pool types. Following gods is a cowardly act, no better than just following a better one named Allah. Or if helps here, just worshipping the newest ordure laid by a pet in your yard.


----------



## Roudy

Pogo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic State claims responsibility for Barcelona terror attack that killed 13, injured 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adolf Hitler _*claimed*_ to be "finishing the work of the Lord Jesus Christ" so.....
> 
> Actually so did Eric Rudolph and all those "Army of God" wackos.
> 
> Unless of course you're about to tell us you believe everything DAESH says, since they would never tell a lie, no more than Hitler would engage in propaganda.
> 
> Double Standard; it's what's for dinner.
Click to expand...

No double standard, Muslims are committing heinous barbaric terrorist acts on totally innocent civilians all across Western cities, and they need to be stopped.  Have you removed your foot from your mouth by claiming it was "separatists" that must have done it, or are you still riding that dick?  

I see you weep more for the Muslims and Islam's reputation than for all the innocent people that were killed and permanently maimed in this attack.  

You are truly a repugnant human being.  Watch out for that Karma.


----------



## theHawk

Roudy said:


> Islamic State claims responsibility for Barcelona terror attack that killed 13, injured 100



Pogo will still want verified proof from ISIS that they did it.


----------



## Roudy

theHawk said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic State claims responsibility for Barcelona terror attack that killed 13, injured 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo will still want verified proof from ISIS that they did it.
Click to expand...

Arguing with a moron like Pogo is bad for your IQ.  LOL


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> so , some common sense and a little bit of 'nation master' tells me and everyone else that 98 percent of 'moroccans' are 'sunni muslim' . --- Morocco Religion Facts & Stats --- so this terrorist in Spain is PROBABLY a muslim eh ??



"Statistics" and "PROBABLY" doesn't enter into it.  This is a _single individual_.. That's a concept that's always lost on the broad-brushers.

I've known, I dunno at least a dozen Moroccans, most of them living in Europe like this guy.  Know how many of them were reliigous?

Zero.

But here's the interesting irony of this thread.  Check this post for instance:




theHawk said:


> At this point we have to assume it's an American neo-Nazi and Trump voter, we can't jump to conclusions about it being any one else, that would be "waaaaycest".



--- here's a guy who doesn't want to be broad-brushed as "waaaaaycist"............ and rightly so, since Broad Brush is always another fallacy ---- and yet he's willing to put his name on a blatant fallacy of ass-uming, and even asserting as fact --- this guy's religion, with no basis at all except his name and place of birth (two pieces of info he didn't even have when he posted about "waaaaaycist"  ---- based on the same Broad Brush he despises.

That's flaming hypocrisy right there.

As I keep pointing out-- Double Standard.  They don't want to feel the wrath of the Broad Brush, yet hesitate not a nanosecond to apply it to others.


----------



## Dalia

Roudy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> There some lefties who don't care about what going on in Spain. as usual
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they wan't to keep talking about Nazis vs Commies fight in Charlottesville.
Click to expand...


They just  lefties


Pogo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a Turkish restaurant ----no less
> 
> 
> 
> A Spanish news chanel has claimed the attackers are of North African origin.
> 
> This is so eery because we saw an amazing Andalusian style flamenco show in that exact area and dined there several times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> let me guess     COPTS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me guess --- the same shit-stirrer that couldn't come up with the link he was asked for in post 2 ----- didn't post one for this claim either.
> 
> He must think we're all stoopid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're the fucking stoopid ignorant moron.  The identities have been disclosed, they are Muslim animals.  You must enjoy the taste of shit and looking like a total fool in public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again --- as waaaaaay back in post 2 -----------
> 
> 
> ---- Link?
Click to expand...

Driss Oukabir






Driss Oukabir, Barcelona attack suspect, had criminal record for domestic abuse


----------



## Pogo

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's  ahead of the curve on defending Muslim Terrorists - just scroll back up a bit and see, for yourself, the newest Obama wannabe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to "Muslim terrorists"?
> 
> No?
> 
> Still waiting on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look who's way ahead of the curve in pulling out ass---- umptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, no way it could be a Muslim, I mean, gee, how could it?
Click to expand...


It could.  But what I asked for was a LINK to the ass-ertion.

Learn how to reed.


----------



## theHawk

Pogo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> so , some common sense and a little bit of 'nation master' tells me and everyone else that 98 percent of 'moroccans' are 'sunni muslim' . --- Morocco Religion Facts & Stats --- so this terrorist in Spain is PROBABLY a muslim eh ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Statistics" and "PROBABLY" doesn't enter into it.  This is a _single individual_.. That's a concept that's always lost on the broad-brushers.
> 
> I've known, I dunno at least a dozen Moroccans, most of them living in Europe like this guy.  Know how many of them were reliigous?
> 
> Zero.
> 
> But here's the interesting irony of this thread.  Check this post for instance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful country.  Went all over. As I was watching the busy spectacular treelined streets in Barcelona packed with lively people shopping or hanging out in a cafe, I kept asking myself, "this place is like a ticking time bomb, why have terrorists not struck here?"  And as we can see it just happened, less than a week after I got back.
> 
> Islam is a cancer to modern civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too, I was in Barcelona last summer.  One of my favorite cities in Europe.
> 
> At this point we have to assume it's an American neo-Nazi and Trump voter, we can't jump to conclusions about it being any one else, that would be "waaaaycest".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --- here's a guy who doesn't want to be broad-brushed as "waaaaaycist"............ and rightly so, since Broad Brush is always another fallacy ---- and yet he's willing to put his name on a blatant fallacy of ass-uming, and even asserting as fact --- this guy's religion, with no basis at all except his name and place of birth (two pieces of info he didn't even have when he posted about "waaaaaycist"  ---- based on the same Broad Brush he despises.
> 
> That's flaming hypocrisy right there.
Click to expand...


It was sound judgement and clairvoyance.  The attacks were done by Muslims, are you still denying that?  Or are you going to start talking about separatist movements in Spain, then claim you weren't trying to say the attack was separatists?


----------



## Pogo

Dalia said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> There some lefties who don't care about what going on in Spain. as usual
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they wan't to keep talking about Nazis vs Commies fight in Charlottesville.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They just  lefties
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Spanish news chanel has claimed the attackers are of North African origin.
> 
> This is so eery because we saw an amazing Andalusian style flamenco show in that exact area and dined there several times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> let me guess     COPTS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me guess --- the same shit-stirrer that couldn't come up with the link he was asked for in post 2 ----- didn't post one for this claim either.
> 
> He must think we're all stoopid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're the fucking stoopid ignorant moron.  The identities have been disclosed, they are Muslim animals.  You must enjoy the taste of shit and looking like a total fool in public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again --- as waaaaaay back in post 2 -----------
> 
> 
> ---- Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Driss Oukabir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driss Oukabir, Barcelona attack suspect, had criminal record for domestic abuse
Click to expand...


Now there's a pattern.

James Fields also had a record of domestic abuse.


----------



## Pogo

theHawk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> so , some common sense and a little bit of 'nation master' tells me and everyone else that 98 percent of 'moroccans' are 'sunni muslim' . --- Morocco Religion Facts & Stats --- so this terrorist in Spain is PROBABLY a muslim eh ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Statistics" and "PROBABLY" doesn't enter into it.  This is a _single individual_.. That's a concept that's always lost on the broad-brushers.
> 
> I've known, I dunno at least a dozen Moroccans, most of them living in Europe like this guy.  Know how many of them were reliigous?
> 
> Zero.
> 
> But here's the interesting irony of this thread.  Check this post for instance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful country.  Went all over. As I was watching the busy spectacular treelined streets in Barcelona packed with lively people shopping or hanging out in a cafe, I kept asking myself, "this place is like a ticking time bomb, why have terrorists not struck here?"  And as we can see it just happened, less than a week after I got back.
> 
> Islam is a cancer to modern civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too, I was in Barcelona last summer.  One of my favorite cities in Europe.
> 
> At this point we have to assume it's an American neo-Nazi and Trump voter, we can't jump to conclusions about it being any one else, that would be "waaaaycest".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --- here's a guy who doesn't want to be broad-brushed as "waaaaaycist"............ and rightly so, since Broad Brush is always another fallacy ---- and yet he's willing to put his name on a blatant fallacy of ass-uming, and even asserting as fact --- this guy's religion, with no basis at all except his name and place of birth (two pieces of info he didn't even have when he posted about "waaaaaycist"  ---- based on the same Broad Brush he despises.
> 
> That's flaming hypocrisy right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was sound judgement and clairvoyance.  The attacks were done by Muslims, are you still denying that?  Or are you going to start talking about separatist movements in Spain, then claim you weren't trying to say the attack was separatists?
Click to expand...


BroadBrush says what?

Once AGAIN for the short bus apparently still circling unable to park ----

I never said the attack *was by *anybody.  You and yours did that.  And to save us all a search, you just did it again directly above.

I don't make assertions I can't back up.

Prove me wrong.


----------



## depotoo

Terrorism has hit Barcelona today and left at least 13 dead and more than a hundred wounded in the most serious attack suffered by Spain since 11-M (and the first jihadist since then). That is the balance that at the last minute throws the attack committed before five in the afternoon with a van on La Rambla, in the heart of the Catalan capital. The Mossos detained two people. Terror has spread in the center of the city, which has been evacuated as police search the perpetrators. The Islamic State has claimed responsibility for the attack at the last minute. The Mossos d'Esquadra relate the attack with the explosion yesterday of a house in Alcanar.

Elpais.com


----------



## depotoo

Of the attackers.  Seems it is a cell.





irosie91 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Numerous gas tanks in the house, according to the Prime Minister.  From news conference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry     I missed it.   Who's house?
Click to expand...


----------



## skye




----------



## Dalia

Pogo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> There some lefties who don't care about what going on in Spain. as usual
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they wan't to keep talking about Nazis vs Commies fight in Charlottesville.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They just  lefties
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me guess     COPTS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me guess --- the same shit-stirrer that couldn't come up with the link he was asked for in post 2 ----- didn't post one for this claim either.
> 
> He must think we're all stoopid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're the fucking stoopid ignorant moron.  The identities have been disclosed, they are Muslim animals.  You must enjoy the taste of shit and looking like a total fool in public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again --- as waaaaaay back in post 2 -----------
> 
> 
> ---- Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Driss Oukabir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driss Oukabir, Barcelona attack suspect, had criminal record for domestic abuse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now there's a pattern.
> 
> James Fields also had a record of domestic abuse.
Click to expand...

We are talking about Driss Oukabir and ISIS claim the Attack . this is serious people are dead in the street if Barcelona.
this as Nothing to do with James Fields or Trump.


----------



## depotoo

Hell, the authorities have asserted there were at least 5 involved, they accidentally blew up their bomb making house last night and Elpais, their local media is calling it a jihadist attack.  What more do you want?  





Pogo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> so , some common sense and a little bit of 'nation master' tells me and everyone else that 98 percent of 'moroccans' are 'sunni muslim' . --- Morocco Religion Facts & Stats --- so this terrorist in Spain is PROBABLY a muslim eh ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Statistics" and "PROBABLY" doesn't enter into it.  This is a _single individual_.. That's a concept that's always lost on the broad-brushers.
> 
> I've known, I dunno at least a dozen Moroccans, most of them living in Europe like this guy.  Know how many of them were reliigous?
> 
> Zero.
> 
> But here's the interesting irony of this thread.  Check this post for instance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful country.  Went all over. As I was watching the busy spectacular treelined streets in Barcelona packed with lively people shopping or hanging out in a cafe, I kept asking myself, "this place is like a ticking time bomb, why have terrorists not struck here?"  And as we can see it just happened, less than a week after I got back.
> 
> Islam is a cancer to modern civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too, I was in Barcelona last summer.  One of my favorite cities in Europe.
> 
> At this point we have to assume it's an American neo-Nazi and Trump voter, we can't jump to conclusions about it being any one else, that would be "waaaaycest".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --- here's a guy who doesn't want to be broad-brushed as "waaaaaycist"............ and rightly so, since Broad Brush is always another fallacy ---- and yet he's willing to put his name on a blatant fallacy of ass-uming, and even asserting as fact --- this guy's religion, with no basis at all except his name and place of birth (two pieces of info he didn't even have when he posted about "waaaaaycist"  ---- based on the same Broad Brush he despises.
> 
> That's flaming hypocrisy right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was sound judgement and clairvoyance.  The attacks were done by Muslims, are you still denying that?  Or are you going to start talking about separatist movements in Spain, then claim you weren't trying to say the attack was separatists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BroadBrush says what?
> 
> Once AGAIN for the short bus apparently still circling unable to park ----
> 
> I never said the attack *was by *anybody.  You and yours did that.  And to save us all a search, you just did it again directly above.
> 
> I don't make assertions I can't back up.
> 
> Prove me wrong.
Click to expand...


----------



## Divine Wind

Baz Ares said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the issue is a mass murder.....
> 
> 
> 
> That's somewhat true if sins are important to them/you. But thinking in these cowardly terms tells me
> they follow the worlds greatest champion in mass murder events, for its* righteous godly reasons*.
> Rational others look at facts,  Some killings are good, some are bad. Sin has nothing to do
> with the result of either condition or reason why.
Click to expand...

What are the "righteous godly reasons" you see in mass murder?  

Barcelona attack: van crashes into crowd at Las Ramblas, killing 13, as driver still on run from police
_A white van crashed  into a packed summer crowd this evening in Barcelona's historic Las Ramblas district. Barcelona police confirmed it was a terror attack. Officials said 13 people were killed and more than 100 injured.....

...The afternoon attack in the northeastern Spanish city was the country's deadliest since 2004, when al-Qaida-inspired bombers killed 192 people in coordinated attacks on Madrid's commuter trains._

_It left victims sprawled out in the street, spattered with blood or crippled by broken limbs. Others fled in panic, screaming or carrying young children in their arms. 
_


----------



## Baz Ares

depotoo said:


> Terrorism has hit Barcelona today and left at least 13 dead and more than a hundred wounded in the most serious attack suffered by Spain since 11-M (and the first jihadist since then). That is the balance that at the last minute throws the attack committed before five in the afternoon with a van on La Rambla, in the heart of the Catalan capital. The Mossos detained two people. Terror has spread in the center of the city, which has been evacuated as police search the perpetrators. The Islamic State has claimed responsibility for the attack at the last minute. The Mossos d'Esquadra relate the attack with the explosion yesterday of a house in Alcanar.
> 
> Elpais.com





depotoo said:


> Of the attackers.  Seems it is a cell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Numerous gas tanks in the house, according to the Prime Minister.  From news conference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry     I missed it.   Who's house?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


And what will The Great Orange Douche, do about it?

I'm still waiting for that 30-day ISIS defeated plan to be revealed. 
OR Seeing some people dying by American hands somewhere.
Hell, The Douche said he can beat Isis so fast and easy.
Well, 7 months later, still just waiting, for either to happen.
And by IT's failure to get on it, some 13 died and 100 were wound,
if are by Isis hands.

Well, The Great Orange Douche does  NOTHANG!


----------



## Divine Wind

skye said:


> Europe is f....d
> 
> Nothing more to add.


That's what many people thought when the fucking Nazis were goosestepping all over it.


----------



## Pogo

Dalia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> There some lefties who don't care about what going on in Spain. as usual
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they wan't to keep talking about Nazis vs Commies fight in Charlottesville.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They just  lefties
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess --- the same shit-stirrer that couldn't come up with the link he was asked for in post 2 ----- didn't post one for this claim either.
> 
> He must think we're all stoopid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're the fucking stoopid ignorant moron.  The identities have been disclosed, they are Muslim animals.  You must enjoy the taste of shit and looking like a total fool in public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again --- as waaaaaay back in post 2 -----------
> 
> 
> ---- Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Driss Oukabir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driss Oukabir, Barcelona attack suspect, had criminal record for domestic abuse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now there's a pattern.
> 
> James Fields also had a record of domestic abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are talking about Driss Oukabir and ISIS claim the Attack . this is serious people are dead in the street if Barcelona.
> this as Nothing to do with James Fields or Trump.
Click to expand...


That's Phase Two.  We're still trying to get past Phase One.

Phase One is the ass-erters showing evidence that "this guy is a Muslim".
Phase Two will be showing how that is a causation.

Because if it is a causation, then we have to know James Field's religion as well.  Because religion is a causation.

Or maybe it isn't.

We have yet to hear that case made.  Although we have already many apologists for the Double Standard fallacy.  So this is where they earn their paycheck.


----------



## Baz Ares

Divine.Wind said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the issue is a mass murder.....
> 
> 
> 
> That's somewhat true if sins are important to them/you. But thinking in these cowardly terms tells me
> they follow the worlds greatest champion in mass murder events, for its* righteous godly reasons*.
> Rational others look at facts,  Some killings are good, some are bad. Sin has nothing to do
> with the result of either condition or reason why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are the "righteous godly reasons" you see in mass murder?
> 
> Barcelona attack: van crashes into crowd at Las Ramblas, killing 13, as driver still on run from police
> _A white van crashed  into a packed summer crowd this evening in Barcelona's historic Las Ramblas district. Barcelona police confirmed it was a terror attack. Officials said 13 people were killed and more than 100 injured.....
> 
> ...The afternoon attack in the northeastern Spanish city was the country's deadliest since 2004, when al-Qaida-inspired bombers killed 192 people in coordinated attacks on Madrid's commuter trains._
> 
> _It left victims sprawled out in the street, spattered with blood or crippled by broken limbs. Others fled in panic, screaming or carrying young children in their arms. _
Click to expand...




Divine.Wind said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the issue is a mass murder.....
> 
> 
> 
> That's somewhat true if sins are important to them/you. But thinking in these cowardly terms tells me
> they follow the worlds greatest champion in mass murder events, for its* righteous godly reasons*.
> Rational others look at facts,  Some killings are good, some are bad. Sin has nothing to do
> with the result of either condition or reason why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are the "righteous godly reasons" you see in mass murder?
> 
> Barcelona attack: van crashes into crowd at Las Ramblas, killing 13, as driver still on run from police
> _A white van crashed  into a packed summer crowd this evening in Barcelona's historic Las Ramblas district. Barcelona police confirmed it was a terror attack. Officials said 13 people were killed and more than 100 injured.....
> 
> ...The afternoon attack in the northeastern Spanish city was the country's deadliest since 2004, when al-Qaida-inspired bombers killed 192 people in coordinated attacks on Madrid's commuter trains._
> 
> _It left victims sprawled out in the street, spattered with blood or crippled by broken limbs. Others fled in panic, screaming or carrying young children in their arms. _
Click to expand...


Rightie'  here. Post #288
Barcelona attack


----------



## depotoo

Jihadist by their press isn't good enough for you?





Pogo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> There some lefties who don't care about what going on in Spain. as usual
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they wan't to keep talking about Nazis vs Commies fight in Charlottesville.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They just  lefties
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're the fucking stoopid ignorant moron.  The identities have been disclosed, they are Muslim animals.  You must enjoy the taste of shit and looking like a total fool in public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again --- as waaaaaay back in post 2 -----------
> 
> 
> ---- Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Driss Oukabir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driss Oukabir, Barcelona attack suspect, had criminal record for domestic abuse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now there's a pattern.
> 
> James Fields also had a record of domestic abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are talking about Driss Oukabir and ISIS claim the Attack . this is serious people are dead in the street if Barcelona.
> this as Nothing to do with James Fields or Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's Phase Two.  We're still trying to get past Phase One.
> 
> Phase One is the ass-erters showing evidence that "this guy is a Muslim".
> Phase Two will be showing how that is a causation.
> 
> Because if it is a causation, then we have to know James Field's religion as well.  Because religion is a causation.
> 
> Or maybe it isn't.
> 
> We have yet to hear that case made.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dalia

depotoo said:


> Hell, the authorities have asserted there were at least 5 involved, they accidentally blew up their bomb making house last night and Elpais, their local media is calling it a jihadist attack.  What more do you want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> so , some common sense and a little bit of 'nation master' tells me and everyone else that 98 percent of 'moroccans' are 'sunni muslim' . --- Morocco Religion Facts & Stats --- so this terrorist in Spain is PROBABLY a muslim eh ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Statistics" and "PROBABLY" doesn't enter into it.  This is a _single individual_.. That's a concept that's always lost on the broad-brushers.
> 
> I've known, I dunno at least a dozen Moroccans, most of them living in Europe like this guy.  Know how many of them were reliigous?
> 
> Zero.
> 
> But here's the interesting irony of this thread.  Check this post for instance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful country.  Went all over. As I was watching the busy spectacular treelined streets in Barcelona packed with lively people shopping or hanging out in a cafe, I kept asking myself, "this place is like a ticking time bomb, why have terrorists not struck here?"  And as we can see it just happened, less than a week after I got back.
> 
> Islam is a cancer to modern civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too, I was in Barcelona last summer.  One of my favorite cities in Europe.
> 
> At this point we have to assume it's an American neo-Nazi and Trump voter, we can't jump to conclusions about it being any one else, that would be "waaaaycest".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --- here's a guy who doesn't want to be broad-brushed as "waaaaaycist"............ and rightly so, since Broad Brush is always another fallacy ---- and yet he's willing to put his name on a blatant fallacy of ass-uming, and even asserting as fact --- this guy's religion, with no basis at all except his name and place of birth (two pieces of info he didn't even have when he posted about "waaaaaycist"  ---- based on the same Broad Brush he despises.
> 
> That's flaming hypocrisy right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was sound judgement and clairvoyance.  The attacks were done by Muslims, are you still denying that?  Or are you going to start talking about separatist movements in Spain, then claim you weren't trying to say the attack was separatists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BroadBrush says what?
> 
> Once AGAIN for the short bus apparently still circling unable to park ----
> 
> I never said the attack *was by *anybody.  You and yours did that.  And to save us all a search, you just did it again directly above.
> 
> I don't make assertions I can't back up.
> 
> Prove me wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What they want is to said it is Trump fault and talk about some other thing alway there to defend the muslims terrorists they will never learn there lesson. Trump said : i talk about it since they like to bring up .
Trump : The Antifa did not have a permit, they did not belong there. but no they have the right to go and Attack for lefties view
They have all the right like the muslims terrorists and they don't like that Trump tell them to get lost.


----------



## Pogo

skye said:


>



Of course it's terrorism.  Are you saying the driver "panicked"?


----------



## Baz Ares

_rawled out in the street, spattered with blood or crippled by broken limbs. Others fled in panic, screaming or carrying young children in their arms. _
[/QUOTE]


skye said:


>




You do miss him.


----------



## Roudy

Pogo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> so , some common sense and a little bit of 'nation master' tells me and everyone else that 98 percent of 'moroccans' are 'sunni muslim' . --- Morocco Religion Facts & Stats --- so this terrorist in Spain is PROBABLY a muslim eh ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Statistics" and "PROBABLY" doesn't enter into it.  This is a _single individual_.. That's a concept that's always lost on the broad-brushers.
> 
> I've known, I dunno at least a dozen Moroccans, most of them living in Europe like this guy.  Know how many of them were reliigous?
> 
> Zero.
> 
> But here's the interesting irony of this thread.  Check this post for instance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point we have to assume it's an American neo-Nazi and Trump voter, we can't jump to conclusions about it being any one else, that would be "waaaaycest".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --- here's a guy who doesn't want to be broad-brushed as "waaaaaycist"............ and rightly so, since Broad Brush is always another fallacy ---- and yet he's willing to put his name on a blatant fallacy of ass-uming, and even asserting as fact --- this guy's religion, with no basis at all except his name and place of birth (two pieces of info he didn't even have when he posted about "waaaaaycist"  ---- based on the same Broad Brush he despises.
> 
> That's flaming hypocrisy right there.
> 
> As I keep pointing out-- Double Standard.  They don't want to feel the wrath of the Broad Brush, yet hesitate not a nanosecond to apply it to others.
Click to expand...

But wait, I thought it was separatists that did this?  Done eating that shit?


----------



## Divine Wind

Baz Ares said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the issue is a mass murder.....
> 
> 
> 
> That's somewhat true if sins are important to them/you. But thinking in these cowardly terms tells me
> they follow the worlds greatest champion in mass murder events, for its* righteous godly reasons*.
> Rational others look at facts,  Some killings are good, some are bad. Sin has nothing to do
> with the result of either condition or reason why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are the "righteous godly reasons" you see in mass murder?
> 
> Barcelona attack: van crashes into crowd at Las Ramblas, killing 13, as driver still on run from police
> _A white van crashed  into a packed summer crowd this evening in Barcelona's historic Las Ramblas district. Barcelona police confirmed it was a terror attack. Officials said 13 people were killed and more than 100 injured.....
> 
> ...The afternoon attack in the northeastern Spanish city was the country's deadliest since 2004, when al-Qaida-inspired bombers killed 192 people in coordinated attacks on Madrid's commuter trains._
> 
> _It left victims sprawled out in the street, spattered with blood or crippled by broken limbs. Others fled in panic, screaming or carrying young children in their arms. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the issue is a mass murder.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's somewhat true if sins are important to them/you. But thinking in these cowardly terms tells me
> they follow the worlds greatest champion in mass murder events, for its* righteous godly reasons*.
> Rational others look at facts,  Some killings are good, some are bad. Sin has nothing to do
> with the result of either condition or reason why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are the "righteous godly reasons" you see in mass murder?
> 
> Barcelona attack: van crashes into crowd at Las Ramblas, killing 13, as driver still on run from police
> _A white van crashed  into a packed summer crowd this evening in Barcelona's historic Las Ramblas district. Barcelona police confirmed it was a terror attack. Officials said 13 people were killed and more than 100 injured.....
> 
> ...The afternoon attack in the northeastern Spanish city was the country's deadliest since 2004, when al-Qaida-inspired bombers killed 192 people in coordinated attacks on Madrid's commuter trains._
> 
> _It left victims sprawled out in the street, spattered with blood or crippled by broken limbs. Others fled in panic, screaming or carrying young children in their arms. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightie'  here. Post #288
> Barcelona attack
Click to expand...

Are you afraid to admit you support this type of mass murder?  Is it because someone will decide it's rational to neutralize you?


----------



## Roudy

depotoo said:


> Hell, the authorities have asserted there were at least 5 involved, they accidentally blew up their bomb making house last night and Elpais, their local media is calling it a jihadist attack.  What more do you want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> so , some common sense and a little bit of 'nation master' tells me and everyone else that 98 percent of 'moroccans' are 'sunni muslim' . --- Morocco Religion Facts & Stats --- so this terrorist in Spain is PROBABLY a muslim eh ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Statistics" and "PROBABLY" doesn't enter into it.  This is a _single individual_.. That's a concept that's always lost on the broad-brushers.
> 
> I've known, I dunno at least a dozen Moroccans, most of them living in Europe like this guy.  Know how many of them were reliigous?
> 
> Zero.
> 
> But here's the interesting irony of this thread.  Check this post for instance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful country.  Went all over. As I was watching the busy spectacular treelined streets in Barcelona packed with lively people shopping or hanging out in a cafe, I kept asking myself, "this place is like a ticking time bomb, why have terrorists not struck here?"  And as we can see it just happened, less than a week after I got back.
> 
> Islam is a cancer to modern civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too, I was in Barcelona last summer.  One of my favorite cities in Europe.
> 
> At this point we have to assume it's an American neo-Nazi and Trump voter, we can't jump to conclusions about it being any one else, that would be "waaaaycest".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --- here's a guy who doesn't want to be broad-brushed as "waaaaaycist"............ and rightly so, since Broad Brush is always another fallacy ---- and yet he's willing to put his name on a blatant fallacy of ass-uming, and even asserting as fact --- this guy's religion, with no basis at all except his name and place of birth (two pieces of info he didn't even have when he posted about "waaaaaycist"  ---- based on the same Broad Brush he despises.
> 
> That's flaming hypocrisy right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was sound judgement and clairvoyance.  The attacks were done by Muslims, are you still denying that?  Or are you going to start talking about separatist movements in Spain, then claim you weren't trying to say the attack was separatists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BroadBrush says what?
> 
> Once AGAIN for the short bus apparently still circling unable to park ----
> 
> I never said the attack *was by *anybody.  You and yours did that.  And to save us all a search, you just did it again directly above.
> 
> I don't make assertions I can't back up.
> 
> Prove me wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter what the local highly liberal Spanish media say either!  What matters is what Pogo and his local fellow Muslims say!


----------



## Baz Ares

Divine.Wind said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the issue is a mass murder.....
> 
> 
> 
> That's somewhat true if sins are important to them/you. But thinking in these cowardly terms tells me
> they follow the worlds greatest champion in mass murder events, for its* righteous godly reasons*.
> Rational others look at facts,  Some killings are good, some are bad. Sin has nothing to do
> with the result of either condition or reason why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are the "righteous godly reasons" you see in mass murder?
> 
> Barcelona attack: van crashes into crowd at Las Ramblas, killing 13, as driver still on run from police
> _A white van crashed  into a packed summer crowd this evening in Barcelona's historic Las Ramblas district. Barcelona police confirmed it was a terror attack. Officials said 13 people were killed and more than 100 injured.....
> 
> ...The afternoon attack in the northeastern Spanish city was the country's deadliest since 2004, when al-Qaida-inspired bombers killed 192 people in coordinated attacks on Madrid's commuter trains._
> 
> _It left victims sprawled out in the street, spattered with blood or crippled by broken limbs. Others fled in panic, screaming or carrying young children in their arms. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the issue is a mass murder.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's somewhat true if sins are important to them/you. But thinking in these cowardly terms tells me
> they follow the worlds greatest champion in mass murder events, for its* righteous godly reasons*.
> Rational others look at facts,  Some killings are good, some are bad. Sin has nothing to do
> with the result of either condition or reason why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are the "righteous godly reasons" you see in mass murder?
> 
> Barcelona attack: van crashes into crowd at Las Ramblas, killing 13, as driver still on run from police
> _A white van crashed  into a packed summer crowd this evening in Barcelona's historic Las Ramblas district. Barcelona police confirmed it was a terror attack. Officials said 13 people were killed and more than 100 injured.....
> 
> ...The afternoon attack in the northeastern Spanish city was the country's deadliest since 2004, when al-Qaida-inspired bombers killed 192 people in coordinated attacks on Madrid's commuter trains._
> 
> _It left victims sprawled out in the street, spattered with blood or crippled by broken limbs. Others fled in panic, screaming or carrying young children in their arms. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightie'  here. Post #288
> Barcelona attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you afraid to admit you support this type of mass murder?  Is it because someone will decide it's rational to neutralize you?
Click to expand...


How do you image this in the brain?
The rational posters would like to know.

Btw. Are you one, who thinks all Islamic people are terrorists?


----------



## Roudy

Let's review some of Dumbfuck on a Pogo-stick's initial responses, always very entertaining:

"What's this got to do with "Islam"? You know something the police don't?

You were in Spain and you don't know about Catalonian separatists or what?"


----------



## Divine Wind

Baz Ares said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the issue is a mass murder.....
> 
> 
> 
> That's somewhat true if sins are important to them/you. But thinking in these cowardly terms tells me
> they follow the worlds greatest champion in mass murder events, for its* righteous godly reasons*.
> Rational others look at facts,  Some killings are good, some are bad. Sin has nothing to do
> with the result of either condition or reason why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are the "righteous godly reasons" you see in mass murder?
> 
> Barcelona attack: van crashes into crowd at Las Ramblas, killing 13, as driver still on run from police
> _A white van crashed  into a packed summer crowd this evening in Barcelona's historic Las Ramblas district. Barcelona police confirmed it was a terror attack. Officials said 13 people were killed and more than 100 injured.....
> 
> ...The afternoon attack in the northeastern Spanish city was the country's deadliest since 2004, when al-Qaida-inspired bombers killed 192 people in coordinated attacks on Madrid's commuter trains._
> 
> _It left victims sprawled out in the street, spattered with blood or crippled by broken limbs. Others fled in panic, screaming or carrying young children in their arms. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the issue is a mass murder.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's somewhat true if sins are important to them/you. But thinking in these cowardly terms tells me
> they follow the worlds greatest champion in mass murder events, for its* righteous godly reasons*.
> Rational others look at facts,  Some killings are good, some are bad. Sin has nothing to do
> with the result of either condition or reason why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are the "righteous godly reasons" you see in mass murder?
> 
> Barcelona attack: van crashes into crowd at Las Ramblas, killing 13, as driver still on run from police
> _A white van crashed  into a packed summer crowd this evening in Barcelona's historic Las Ramblas district. Barcelona police confirmed it was a terror attack. Officials said 13 people were killed and more than 100 injured.....
> 
> ...The afternoon attack in the northeastern Spanish city was the country's deadliest since 2004, when al-Qaida-inspired bombers killed 192 people in coordinated attacks on Madrid's commuter trains._
> 
> _It left victims sprawled out in the street, spattered with blood or crippled by broken limbs. Others fled in panic, screaming or carrying young children in their arms. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightie'  here. Post #288
> Barcelona attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you afraid to admit you support this type of mass murder?  Is it because someone will decide it's rational to neutralize you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you image this in the brain?
> The rational posters would like to know.
> 
> Btw. Are you one, who thinks all Islamic people are terrorists?
Click to expand...

Several things.  Just to name a few: Your tacit support of the Jihadists.   Your frequent anti-Western either making false claims or spun in a highly distorted manner.  Your dodging of direct questions.

No.  I think most Muslims, on the order of 99.98%, are too busy struggling to survive or minding their own business to busy themselves with mass murder.


----------



## Roudy

More dumbfuck Pogo, watch how he desperately tries to pin this on "separatists" :

>> Thousands of Catalan separatists gathered in Barcelona on Sunday to protest against a series of legal challenges made by Spain’s government against pro-independence Catalan politicians.
.
... Polls consistently show that Catalonia’s 7.5 million residents are equally divided on breaking century-old ties with the rest of Spain. Catalonia’s current regional president, Carles Puigdemont, plans to call another referendum on independence by September. << --- Thousands of Catalan Separatists Protest

"September" would mean this referendum should come up next month.


----------



## Baz Ares

Btw. Are you one, who think all Islamic people are terroist?


Roudy said:


> More dumbfuck Pogo, watch how he desperately tries to pin this on "separatists" :
> 
> >> Thousands of Catalan separatists gathered in Barcelona on Sunday to protest against a series of legal challenges made by Spain’s government against pro-independence Catalan politicians.
> .
> ... Polls consistently show that Catalonia’s 7.5 million residents are equally divided on breaking century-old ties with the rest of Spain. Catalonia’s current regional president, Carles Puigdemont, plans to call another referendum on independence by September. << --- Thousands of Catalan Separatists Protest
> 
> "September" would mean this referendum should come up next month.



Spain's many separatist terrorist groups, can't hire out of town terrorist?


----------



## Roudy

Baz Ares said:


> Btw. Are you one, who think all Islamic people are terroist?
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> More dumbfuck Pogo, watch how he desperately tries to pin this on "separatists" :
> 
> >> Thousands of Catalan separatists gathered in Barcelona on Sunday to protest against a series of legal challenges made by Spain’s government against pro-independence Catalan politicians.
> .
> ... Polls consistently show that Catalonia’s 7.5 million residents are equally divided on breaking century-old ties with the rest of Spain. Catalonia’s current regional president, Carles Puigdemont, plans to call another referendum on independence by September. << --- Thousands of Catalan Separatists Protest
> 
> "September" would mean this referendum should come up next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spain's separatists terrorist, can't hire out of town terrorist?
Click to expand...

Wow, I never thought I'd say this, but you appear to be even dumber than Pogo.  Congratulations on winning this award.


----------



## Roudy

More Pogo Dumbfuck, it's gotta be separatists! 

"Separatism is separatism. It's always about territory and autonomy. Nobody ever characterized the IRA as "Christian terrorists".

"Here's a page on Separatist/Secessionist movements in Europe, way too many to count in over 20 countries.

Here's a map of those movements _in *Spain alone*_ (from that page)...







Catalonia would be the lighter green on the right including Majorca. And Barcelona.
The Basques would be the darker green extending into France.
The yellow in the far left would be Galícia. It's marked by the same mountain range that separates Spain and Portugal, hence the language thing.
These have been going on far FAR longer than anything contemporary. Yet vacuums like the OP just stick their fingers in their historical ears and go "Moooooooslims!"


----------



## Baz Ares

Roudy said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw. Are you one, who think all Islamic people are terroist?
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> More dumbfuck Pogo, watch how he desperately tries to pin this on "separatists" :
> 
> >> Thousands of Catalan separatists gathered in Barcelona on Sunday to protest against a series of legal challenges made by Spain’s government against pro-independence Catalan politicians.
> .
> ... Polls consistently show that Catalonia’s 7.5 million residents are equally divided on breaking century-old ties with the rest of Spain. Catalonia’s current regional president, Carles Puigdemont, plans to call another referendum on independence by September. << --- Thousands of Catalan Separatists Protest
> 
> "September" would mean this referendum should come up next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spain's separatists terrorist, can't hire out of town terrorist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, I never thought I'd say this, but you appear to be even dumber than Pogo.  Congratulations on winning this award.
Click to expand...


There are many factions there. They all have ties. Well, most.


They will always go back to arms and bombs to get gobmint attention.

These types aleway come back
List of ETA attacks - Wikipedia


----------



## Baz Ares

Roudy said:


> More Pogo Dumbfuck, it's gotta be separatists!
> 
> "Separatism is separatism. It's always about territory and autonomy. Nobody ever characterized the IRA as "Christian terrorists".
> 
> "Here's a page on Separatist/Secessionist movements in Europe, way too many to count in over 20 countries.
> 
> Here's a map of those movements _in *Spain alone*_ (from that page)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catalonia would be the lighter green on the right including Majorca. And Barcelona.
> The Basques would be the darker green extending into France.
> The yellow in the far left would be Galícia. It's marked by the same mountain range that separates Spain and Portugal, hence the language thing.
> These have been going on far FAR longer than anything contemporary. Yet vacuums like the OP just stick their fingers in their historical ears and go "Moooooooslims!"



TheI IRA attacks were approved actions, by the criminal organization called
The Roman Catholic Church.


----------



## irosie91

Baz Ares said:


> Btw. Are you one, who think all Islamic people are terroist?
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> More dumbfuck Pogo, watch how he desperately tries to pin this on "separatists" :
> 
> >> Thousands of Catalan separatists gathered in Barcelona on Sunday to protest against a series of legal challenges made by Spain’s government against pro-independence Catalan politicians.
> .
> ... Polls consistently show that Catalonia’s 7.5 million residents are equally divided on breaking century-old ties with the rest of Spain. Catalonia’s current regional president, Carles Puigdemont, plans to call another referendum on independence by September. << --- Thousands of Catalan Separatists Protest
> 
> "September" would mean this referendum should come up next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spain's many separatist terrorist groups, can't hire out of town terrorist?
Click to expand...


muslims of Barcelona have gone into BUSINESS?      It never occurred to me------
a kind of FRANCHISE------MURDER, INC.


----------



## irosie91

I have an important  "THOUGHT"------As far as I know----Barcelona was NOT part of  Moorish Spain----(do not quote me-----I am not sure if it NEVER was)  -----but there are muslims in the
world who see considerable parts of Spain as  "muslim land"-------could this current program
be part of the  JIHAD TO RECOVER ANDALUS?


----------



## Pogo

Roudy said:


> More Pogo Dumbfuck, it's gotta be separatists!
> 
> "Separatism is separatism. It's always about territory and autonomy. Nobody ever characterized the IRA as "Christian terrorists".
> 
> "Here's a page on Separatist/Secessionist movements in Europe, way too many to count in over 20 countries.
> 
> Here's a map of those movements _in *Spain alone*_ (from that page)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catalonia would be the lighter green on the right including Majorca. And Barcelona.
> The Basques would be the darker green extending into France.
> The yellow in the far left would be Galícia. It's marked by the same mountain range that separates Spain and Portugal, hence the language thing.
> These have been going on far FAR longer than anything contemporary. Yet vacuums like the OP just stick their fingers in their historical ears and go "Moooooooslims!"




You just quoted my post, verbatim, and put your own name on it.
Why am I not surprised.

You missed the formatting though.  My images are always centred.


----------



## Roudy

Pogo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Pogo Dumbfuck, it's gotta be separatists!
> 
> "Separatism is separatism. It's always about territory and autonomy. Nobody ever characterized the IRA as "Christian terrorists".
> 
> "Here's a page on Separatist/Secessionist movements in Europe, way too many to count in over 20 countries.
> 
> Here's a map of those movements _in *Spain alone*_ (from that page)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catalonia would be the lighter green on the right including Majorca. And Barcelona.
> The Basques would be the darker green extending into France.
> The yellow in the far left would be Galícia. It's marked by the same mountain range that separates Spain and Portugal, hence the language thing.
> These have been going on far FAR longer than anything contemporary. Yet vacuums like the OP just stick their fingers in their historical ears and go "Moooooooslims!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just quoted my post, verbatim, and put your own name on it.
> Why am I not surprised.
> 
> You missed the formatting though.  My images are always centred.
Click to expand...

Yes, I quoted your utter ignorance and stupidity.  It's your head that is always centered up uranus.


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> I have an important  "THOUGHT"------As far as I know----Barcelona was NOT part of  Moorish Spain----(do not quote me-----I am not sure if it NEVER was)  -----but there are muslims in the
> world who see considerable parts of Spain as  "muslim land"-------could this current program
> be part of the  JIHAD TO RECOVER ANDALUS?


Well Bin Laden - Al Queda / ISIS leaders have repeatedly said that they intend to recapture "Al Andalus".


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an important  "THOUGHT"------As far as I know----Barcelona was NOT part of  Moorish Spain----(do not quote me-----I am not sure if it NEVER was)  -----but there are muslims in the
> world who see considerable parts of Spain as  "muslim land"-------could this current program
> be part of the  JIHAD TO RECOVER ANDALUS?
> 
> 
> 
> Well Bin Laden - Al Queda / ISIS leaders have repeatedly said that they intend to recapture "Al Andalus".
Click to expand...


the people of Spain  are THAT STOOPID?      That country is taking their enemies IN?------
Sheeeeesh------what does it take to CLUE THEM IN?


----------



## pismoe

irosie91 said:


> I have an important  "THOUGHT"------As far as I know----Barcelona was NOT part of  Moorish Spain----(do not quote me-----I am not sure if it NEVER was)  -----but there are muslims in the
> world who see considerable parts of Spain as  "muslim land"-------could this current program
> be part of the  JIHAD TO RECOVER ANDALUS?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   interesting Rosie but there was a guy on FOX this morning , a guy name LT.  Colonel  Tony Schaffer [sp] .   He mentioned that Spain or parts of Spain was at one time part of muslim lands or some muslim 'caliphate' .   And that is true as far as i know .   'muslims' invaded Spain in 711 and held onto Spain which they called Andalusia until 1492 .    If i am correct it is interesting info but i don't think that it means much .   After all Spain plus all the Western world belongs to the muslim as the wage their war in ' the house of war ' which is ALL the world that is not under muslim control  IRosie .  -----------------------------------   correction or comments are welcome !!


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an important  "THOUGHT"------As far as I know----Barcelona was NOT part of  Moorish Spain----(do not quote me-----I am not sure if it NEVER was)  -----but there are muslims in the
> world who see considerable parts of Spain as  "muslim land"-------could this current program
> be part of the  JIHAD TO RECOVER ANDALUS?
> 
> 
> 
> Well Bin Laden - Al Queda / ISIS leaders have repeatedly said that they intend to recapture "Al Andalus".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the people of Spain  are THAT STOOPID?      That country is taking their enemies IN?------
> Sheeeeesh------what does it take to CLUE THEM IN?
Click to expand...

Too late, most of Europe excluding the UK and Eastern Europe is committing national suicide at this point.


----------



## Roudy

pismoe said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an important  "THOUGHT"------As far as I know----Barcelona was NOT part of  Moorish Spain----(do not quote me-----I am not sure if it NEVER was)  -----but there are muslims in the
> world who see considerable parts of Spain as  "muslim land"-------could this current program
> be part of the  JIHAD TO RECOVER ANDALUS?
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   interesting Rosie but there was a guy on FOX this morning , a guy name LT.  Colonel  Tony Schaffer [sp] .   He mentioned that Spain or parts of Spain was at one time part of muslim lands or some muslim 'caliphate' .   And that is true as far as i know .   'muslims' invaded Spain in 711 and held onto Spain which they called Andalusia until 1492 .    If i am correct it is interesting info but i don't think that it means much .   After all Spain plus all the Western world belongs to the muslim as the wage their war in ' the house of war ' which is ALL the world that is not under muslim control  IRosie .  -----------------------------------   correction or comments are welcome !!
Click to expand...

Yes, once Muslims have ever ruled any land in history, they should always do anything they can, including use of violence and terror to recapture it. If they are to be considered good Muslims, that is.


----------



## depotoo

*A van has hit a crowd on La Rambla. The Mossos d'Esquadra relate the attack with the explosion yesterday of a house in Alcanar*
Barcelona 18 AUG 2017 - 02:37 CEST


The Islamic State (ISIS) struck the heart of Barcelona yesterday and left at least 13 dead and more than 100 injured in the most serious attack on Spain since 11 March and the first jihadist since. At 1650 hours, a van was launched against the hundreds of people who were on La Rambla. The Mossos confirmed that this is a coordinated attack. The material perpetrator of the mass outrage was fled and remains unaccounted for. The Catalan police arrested two people. One of them is Driss Oukabir, who allegedly rented the vehicle. The other, whose identity is unknown, was detained in Alcanar (Tarragona), where the Mossos suspect that, with other people, was preparing an explosive device.
Elpais.com


----------



## depotoo

*Bombing in Barcelona and at least four terrorists killed in Cambrils, latest live news*
*After the massacre on Thursday afternoon in the Catalan capital, which has caused at least 13 dead and more than 100 injured, a second attack leaves several injured on the coast of Tarragona*
*Google Translate*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Baz Ares said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, When will....
> 
> *THE GREAT ORANGE DOUCHE*
> Call last Saturday a Terrorist attack?
> more BS tweets spew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?!?!?! Trump was extra judicious on a domestic matter? He did the right thing nonetheless? Well, let's have a cry. Spare us the faux outrage, fucker. People are lying dead because of your capitulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Capitulation on terrorist? FFS! Noway.  If this a true Islamic faith attack.
> I want to keep them alive to be tortured. With EMS service there to make sure.
> They live as long as possible. My way to start for a Jihad'ers would start here.
> 
> Would be one way.
> Rusty 2-3" screws dipped in pig fluids, put in bones slowly, legs first so bell rug_
> times, 5 times a day, will truly be painful.
> 3 days later, removed and relocated with_ drill drivers.
> No anesthesia or pain pill killers provided.
> 
> btw. Spain police have one suspect in custody._
Click to expand...


Trump may have been right. I know it ain't pretty; but if you start killing all family members of terrorists, this shit will stop fast.


----------



## Manonthestreet

I hope they are asking what they did to deserve this


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## DigitalDrifter

Well is Pogo still digging for the answers?


----------



## depotoo

Mossos (@mossos) | Twitter
In the next few minutes we plan to make several controlled explosions in #Cambrils. If you hear detonations DO NOT be alarmed, controlled
Elpais.com


----------



## depotoo

Mossos Mossos @mossos · 7m In the next few minutes we plan to make several explosions controlled at #Cambrils. If you hear detonations, do not be alarmed, controlled 65 3.7K 2K Mossos Mossos
 @mossos · 
9m 3.20h In the next few minutes we plan to conduct several controlled explosions in Cambrils. If you feel detonations do NOT alarm yourself 65 2.5K 1.3K Mossos Mossos 
@mossos · 
10m We work on the hypothesis that the abolished terrorists would be related to the events registered in #Barcelona and #Alcanar 15 556 654 Mossos Mossos @mossos · 
13m We're still working in #Cambrils. Situation under control. 4 perpetrators shot and 1 injured who is detained. Keep safe, follow our tips 16 331 374 Mossos Retweeted EmergenciesCatalonia Emergencies Catalonia 
@emergenciescat · 
20m #CAMBRILS a banda 4 terrorists dead + 1 injured: 6 injured (2 serious) 1 @ slight muzzles Transferred to Joan XXIII, Santa Tecla, Reus and CAP 23 1.1K 819 Mossos Mossos 
@mossos · 
20m 3.12h Tedax works this time in Cambrils to determine if the alleged terrorists carried explosive belts 45 897 864 Mossos Mossos 
@mossos · 
23m 3.07h We work on the hypothesis that terrorists killed in Cambrils would be related to the events registered in Barcelona and Alcanar


----------



## depotoo

The *Mossos* d'Esquadra (Catalan pronunciation: [ˈmosuz ðəsˈkwaðɾə]); in English: Troopers (literally "Squad Lads", "Squaddies") are the police force of Catalonia.


----------



## depotoo

3: 55h We confirm that the 5th terrorist killed in #Cambrils and who was hurt, has died


----------



## Baz Ares

FYI:


----------



## depotoo

I heard it was equivalent to about 5 football field lengths





Baz Ares said:


> FYI:


----------



## depotoo

The Mossos d'Esquadra have killed at least five terrorists who tried to attack in Cambrils (Tarragona) hours after the mass outrage that on Thursday afternoon has caused the death of 13 people in Barcelona. After 1.30 p.m., Catalan police confirmed that he had just carried out a "police operation" in the town for "a possible terrorist attack", and recommended that people stay at home. The Mossos work with the hypothesis that the terrorists slaughtered in Cambrils would be related to the events occurred in Barcelona and Alcanar, according to the police. Now the agents, they have warned, are conducting several "controlled explosions" in the locality.

A terrorist attack in Barcelona causes at least 13 dead






DIRECT The last hour of the attacks in Barcelona and Cambrils






PHOTOGALLERY The attack on La Rambla in Barcelona, in images
This second jihadist attack has occurred around 1 am by the promenade of the tourist resort of Cambrils. According to investigation sources, several terrorists were aboard a vehicle and have rolled over different people. Six have been injured; Two of them, serious. Three of the wounded are agents, Interior Minister Joaquim Forn explained. There are no deceased, the sources indicate.
Elpais


----------



## Roudy

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, When will....
> 
> *THE GREAT ORANGE DOUCHE*
> Call last Saturday a Terrorist attack?
> more BS tweets spew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?!?!?! Trump was extra judicious on a domestic matter? He did the right thing nonetheless? Well, let's have a cry. Spare us the faux outrage, fucker. People are lying dead because of your capitulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Capitulation on terrorist? FFS! Noway.  If this a true Islamic faith attack.
> I want to keep them alive to be tortured. With EMS service there to make sure.
> They live as long as possible. My way to start for a Jihad'ers would start here.
> 
> Would be one way.
> Rusty 2-3" screws dipped in pig fluids, put in bones slowly, legs first so bell rug_
> times, 5 times a day, will truly be painful.
> 3 days later, removed and relocated with_ drill drivers.
> No anesthesia or pain pill killers provided.
> 
> btw. Spain police have one suspect in custody._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump may have been right. I know it ain't pretty; but if you start killing all family members of terrorists, this shit will stop fast.
Click to expand...

If you wrap their dead bodies in pigskin and let the Islamists know it, that might also help.


----------



## Roudy

DigitalDrifter said:


> Well is Pogo still digging for the answers?


It was Catalan separatists! Squawk! Separatists I tell ya! Squawk! 

Allah Akbar!


----------



## theHawk

Baz Ares said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the issue is a mass murder.....
> 
> 
> 
> That's somewhat true if sins are important to them/you. But thinking in these cowardly terms tells me
> they follow the worlds greatest champion in mass murder events, for its* righteous godly reasons*.
> Rational others look at facts,  Some killings are good, some are bad. Sin has nothing to do
> with the result of either condition or reason why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are the "righteous godly reasons" you see in mass murder?
> 
> Barcelona attack: van crashes into crowd at Las Ramblas, killing 13, as driver still on run from police
> _A white van crashed  into a packed summer crowd this evening in Barcelona's historic Las Ramblas district. Barcelona police confirmed it was a terror attack. Officials said 13 people were killed and more than 100 injured.....
> 
> ...The afternoon attack in the northeastern Spanish city was the country's deadliest since 2004, when al-Qaida-inspired bombers killed 192 people in coordinated attacks on Madrid's commuter trains._
> 
> _It left victims sprawled out in the street, spattered with blood or crippled by broken limbs. Others fled in panic, screaming or carrying young children in their arms. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the issue is a mass murder.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's somewhat true if sins are important to them/you. But thinking in these cowardly terms tells me
> they follow the worlds greatest champion in mass murder events, for its* righteous godly reasons*.
> Rational others look at facts,  Some killings are good, some are bad. Sin has nothing to do
> with the result of either condition or reason why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are the "righteous godly reasons" you see in mass murder?
> 
> Barcelona attack: van crashes into crowd at Las Ramblas, killing 13, as driver still on run from police
> _A white van crashed  into a packed summer crowd this evening in Barcelona's historic Las Ramblas district. Barcelona police confirmed it was a terror attack. Officials said 13 people were killed and more than 100 injured.....
> 
> ...The afternoon attack in the northeastern Spanish city was the country's deadliest since 2004, when al-Qaida-inspired bombers killed 192 people in coordinated attacks on Madrid's commuter trains._
> 
> _It left victims sprawled out in the street, spattered with blood or crippled by broken limbs. Others fled in panic, screaming or carrying young children in their arms. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightie'  here. Post #288
> Barcelona attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you afraid to admit you support this type of mass murder?  Is it because someone will decide it's rational to neutralize you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you image this in the brain?
> The rational posters would like to know.
> 
> Btw. Are you one, who thinks all Islamic people are terrorists?
Click to expand...


If all neo-Nazis are terrorists, then so are all Islamists.


----------



## theHawk

Dalia said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, the authorities have asserted there were at least 5 involved, they accidentally blew up their bomb making house last night and Elpais, their local media is calling it a jihadist attack.  What more do you want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> so , some common sense and a little bit of 'nation master' tells me and everyone else that 98 percent of 'moroccans' are 'sunni muslim' . --- Morocco Religion Facts & Stats --- so this terrorist in Spain is PROBABLY a muslim eh ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Statistics" and "PROBABLY" doesn't enter into it.  This is a _single individual_.. That's a concept that's always lost on the broad-brushers.
> 
> I've known, I dunno at least a dozen Moroccans, most of them living in Europe like this guy.  Know how many of them were reliigous?
> 
> Zero.
> 
> But here's the interesting irony of this thread.  Check this post for instance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, I was in Barcelona last summer.  One of my favorite cities in Europe.
> 
> At this point we have to assume it's an American neo-Nazi and Trump voter, we can't jump to conclusions about it being any one else, that would be "waaaaycest".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --- here's a guy who doesn't want to be broad-brushed as "waaaaaycist"............ and rightly so, since Broad Brush is always another fallacy ---- and yet he's willing to put his name on a blatant fallacy of ass-uming, and even asserting as fact --- this guy's religion, with no basis at all except his name and place of birth (two pieces of info he didn't even have when he posted about "waaaaaycist"  ---- based on the same Broad Brush he despises.
> 
> That's flaming hypocrisy right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was sound judgement and clairvoyance.  The attacks were done by Muslims, are you still denying that?  Or are you going to start talking about separatist movements in Spain, then claim you weren't trying to say the attack was separatists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BroadBrush says what?
> 
> Once AGAIN for the short bus apparently still circling unable to park ----
> 
> I never said the attack *was by *anybody.  You and yours did that.  And to save us all a search, you just did it again directly above.
> 
> I don't make assertions I can't back up.
> 
> Prove me wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What they want is to said it is Trump fault and talk about some other thing alway there to defend the muslims terrorists they will never learn there lesson. Trump said : i talk about it since they like to bring up .
> Trump : The Antifa did not have a permit, they did not belong there. but no they have the right to go and Attack for lefties view
> They have all the right like the muslims terrorists and they don't like that Trump tell them to get lost.
Click to expand...


These leftwing hacks will always come to the defense of Islamists.  Once you understand what the progressive Agenda is really about, anything they do and say will never surprise you.  Progressives number one goal is to see the destruction of whites, Christians, and capitalists.  This is why they will always take the side of Islamists even though that would appear on the surface to contradict things like their pro-homosexual agenda, and their women's rights agenda.  The destruction of Western civilization takes precedence, and Islam helps the, achieve that goal far more than any other group.


----------



## Roudy

depotoo said:


> 3: 55h We confirm that the 5th terrorist killed in #Cambrils and who was hurt, has died


They found suicide vests which exploded.  This cell was a lot bigger and could have been deadlier that anybody ever imagined.  Apparently the operation is ongoing.


----------



## Roudy

theHawk said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, the authorities have asserted there were at least 5 involved, they accidentally blew up their bomb making house last night and Elpais, their local media is calling it a jihadist attack.  What more do you want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Statistics" and "PROBABLY" doesn't enter into it.  This is a _single individual_.. That's a concept that's always lost on the broad-brushers.
> 
> I've known, I dunno at least a dozen Moroccans, most of them living in Europe like this guy.  Know how many of them were reliigous?
> 
> Zero.
> 
> But here's the interesting irony of this thread.  Check this post for instance:
> 
> 
> --- here's a guy who doesn't want to be broad-brushed as "waaaaaycist"............ and rightly so, since Broad Brush is always another fallacy ---- and yet he's willing to put his name on a blatant fallacy of ass-uming, and even asserting as fact --- this guy's religion, with no basis at all except his name and place of birth (two pieces of info he didn't even have when he posted about "waaaaaycist"  ---- based on the same Broad Brush he despises.
> 
> That's flaming hypocrisy right there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was sound judgement and clairvoyance.  The attacks were done by Muslims, are you still denying that?  Or are you going to start talking about separatist movements in Spain, then claim you weren't trying to say the attack was separatists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BroadBrush says what?
> 
> Once AGAIN for the short bus apparently still circling unable to park ----
> 
> I never said the attack *was by *anybody.  You and yours did that.  And to save us all a search, you just did it again directly above.
> 
> I don't make assertions I can't back up.
> 
> Prove me wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What they want is to said it is Trump fault and talk about some other thing alway there to defend the muslims terrorists they will never learn there lesson. Trump said : i talk about it since they like to bring up .
> Trump : The Antifa did not have a permit, they did not belong there. but no they have the right to go and Attack for lefties view
> They have all the right like the muslims terrorists and they don't like that Trump tell them to get lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These leftwing hacks will always come to the defense of Islamists.  Once you understand what the progressive Agenda is really about, anything they do and say will never surprise you.  Progressives number one goal is to see the destruction of whites, Christians, and capitalists.  This is why they will always take the side of Islamists even though that would appear on the surface to contradict things like their pro-homosexual agenda, and their women's rights agenda.  The destruction of Western civilization takes precedence, and Islam helps the, achieve that goal far more than any other group.
Click to expand...

Also, the Left doesn't really care about this country or its people.  All they want is to create a greater voter base so they can elect more fascists who can oppress and persecute the populous. And considering that the Democratic Party is now home to the Muslim Brotherhood, they are on track.  That is why they keep pushing for more Muslims and refugees, they're after the votes. Remember, communists and atheists are not loyal to any nation nor do they believe in borders.


----------



## depotoo

Wow.  Yeah, just what they have found in a short time, it is astonishing.  Thank God for the accident at the house last night.  No telling what could have been if not.

My sons friend owns a restaurant there where he ran over people.  Said it was horrific.  And my son was there just a month ago, walking that strip.  





Roudy said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3: 55h We confirm that the 5th terrorist killed in #Cambrils and who was hurt, has died
> 
> 
> 
> They found suicide vests which exploded.  This cell was a lot bigger and could have been deadlier that anybody ever imagined.  Apparently the operation is ongoing.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

depotoo said:


> Wow.  Yeah, just what they have found in a short time, it is astonishing.  Thank God for the accident at the house last night.  No telling what could have been if not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3: 55h We confirm that the 5th terrorist killed in #Cambrils and who was hurt, has died
> 
> 
> 
> They found suicide vests which exploded.  This cell was a lot bigger and could have been deadlier that anybody ever imagined.  Apparently the operation is ongoing.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

They were using Barcelona as a transfer area for terrorists from North Africa and set up point for launching attacks into the rest of Europe.  That's why they are finding and killing so many of them.


----------



## Roudy

depotoo said:


> Wow.  Yeah, just what they have found in a short time, it is astonishing.  Thank God for the accident at the house last night.  No telling what could have been if not.
> 
> My sons friend owns a restaurant there where he ran over people.  Said it was horrific.  And my son was there just a month ago, walking that strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3: 55h We confirm that the 5th terrorist killed in #Cambrils and who was hurt, has died
> 
> 
> 
> They found suicide vests which exploded.  This cell was a lot bigger and could have been deadlier that anybody ever imagined.  Apparently the operation is ongoing.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank G-d your son and his friend are okay!


----------



## depotoo

Interesting.  And sadly they were late to the draw in preventing this.  Reminds me of when pulse had 49 murdered by an isis terrorist.  The warning signs all ignored.





Roudy said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Yeah, just what they have found in a short time, it is astonishing.  Thank God for the accident at the house last night.  No telling what could have been if not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3: 55h We confirm that the 5th terrorist killed in #Cambrils and who was hurt, has died
> 
> 
> 
> They found suicide vests which exploded.  This cell was a lot bigger and could have been deadlier that anybody ever imagined.  Apparently the operation is ongoing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were using Barcelona as a transfer area for terrorists from North Africa and set up point for launching attacks into the rest of Europe.  That's why they are finding and killing so many of them.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

Thank you.  Me, too.

Look at this from today there-

*Almost 600 migrants rescued off Spanish coast in less than 12 hours*
JESÚS A. CAÑAS

 Cádiz
Authorities say this is largest figure in a single day this year, with rising numbers likely spurred by the temporary closure of Spain’s land crossing with Morocco at the exclave of Ceuta




Roudy said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Yeah, just what they have found in a short time, it is astonishing.  Thank God for the accident at the house last night.  No telling what could have been if not.
> 
> My sons friend owns a restaurant there where he ran over people.  Said it was horrific.  And my son was there just a month ago, walking that strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3: 55h We confirm that the 5th terrorist killed in #Cambrils and who was hurt, has died
> 
> 
> 
> They found suicide vests which exploded.  This cell was a lot bigger and could have been deadlier that anybody ever imagined.  Apparently the operation is ongoing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank G-d your son and his friend are okay!
Click to expand...


----------



## waltky

Granny says, "Dat's right - the only good jihadi is a dead jihadi...




*Police Kill 5 ‘Terrorists’ in Resort Near Barcelona Hours After Van Attack*
_August 17, 2017 - Police early Friday shot and killed five suspected terrorists in Cambrils, a Spanish resort city south of Barcelona, where a terrorist drove a van into pedestrians, killing 13 and injuring 100._


> Four of the suspects were killed at the scene of the operation police said was a response to a terrorist attack. Officials said six civilians were also injured.  Police in Spain’s Catalonia region, of which Barcelona is the capital, have not said whether those killed in Cambrils were tied to the Barcelona attack, but they described the Cambrils incident as a “possible terrorist attack.”  Islamic State claimed responsibility for the Barcelona attack. Catalan police say two people are in custody — one from Morocco and the other from the Spanish enclave of Melilla, which shares a border with Morocco on the northern coast of Africa.  But the van driver is apparently still at large and it’s unclear exactly how the two in custody are connected with the attack.
> 
> Catalonia house blast
> 
> Police also said Thursday’s van attack is tied to an explosion in a house in Catalonia Wednesday that killed one person. Authorities believe those in the house were building an explosive device that went off, leading to speculation that a larger terror plot may have been in the works.  Also Thursday, a car ran down two policemen at a Barcelona checkpoint, but it is unclear if there is any connection to the earlier attack.  Witnesses said the driver deliberately drove into a pedestrian area that runs down the center of Las Ramblas, a Barcelona street with shops and cafes, popular with locals and tourists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police (not pictured) evacuate people after a van crashed into pedestrians near the Las Ramblas avenue in central Barcelona, Spain​
> They said the van was traveling at high speed and swerved from side to side, leaving a trail of blood and bodies with twisted, broken legs.  Some witness said two armed men jumped out and disappeared into a restaurant.  Police arrived almost instantly and immediately shut down the area.  Catalan police say the driver was trying to kill as many people as possible.  But Barcelona Mayor Ada Colau said the terrorists have failed.  “Barcelona has always been and still is a city of peace, a city of dialogue, a brave city, a city open to the world, a city that’s proud of its diversity. ... To the cowards who tried to spread terror, hatred and fear today: you won’t get it,” she said.
> 
> ‘Jihadist terrorism’
> 
> Spanish Prime Minister Mariano Rajoy calls the van attack “jihadist terrorism.”  “Today, the fight against terrorism is the principal priority for free and open societies like ours. It is a global threat and the response has to be global,” Rajoy told reporters.  U.S. President Donald Trump turned to Twitter to say, “The United States condemns the terror attack in Barcelona and will do whatever is necessary to help. Be tough and strong. We love you.”  U.S. Secretary of State Rex Tillerson warned, “Terrorists around the world should know, the United States and our allies are resolved to find you and bring you to justice.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The suspected van is towed away from the area where it crashed into pedestrians at Las Ramblas in Barcelona, Spain​
> A spokesman for United Nations Secretary-General Antonio Guterres condemned the attack and sent condolences to the victims, saying the U.N. stands in solidarity with Spain.  The yellow and red colors of the Spanish flag lit up Tel Aviv’s City Hall Thursday night while Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu said the civilized world must fight terrorism together and defeat it.  European leaders, including British Prime Minister Theresa May and French President Emmanuel Macron, are also condemning the attack.
> 
> Police Kill 5 ‘Terrorists’ in Resort Near Barcelona Hours After Van Attack


----------



## depotoo

Just saw this on el Pais  English-

It has also emerged he was under police surveillance.
(Driss)


----------



## depotoo

From the guardian-

*Cambrils*

Six bystanders were wounded, one critically and another seriously, in a second terror attack in which a vehicle was driven at pedestrians in an echo of the Barcelona attack.


----------



## Linkiloo

Very sad. I am German and we spend our family vacation in Tarragona, visiting Barcelona, of course, being the most beautiful city ever! In fact last year we were in Israel and though let's go somewhere this year where there is no political turmoil or islamists. Seems there is no escape.


----------



## Roudy

depotoo said:


> Just saw this on el Pais  English-
> 
> It has also emerged he was under police surveillance.
> (Driss)


What a surprise.  Perhaps the Spaniards had a secret deal with the Islamists that fell apart?   Kind of like "we'll ignore you using Spain as a safe harbor as long as you don't pull any of this terrorist shit in Spain".  There has to be a reason why so many of them were based out of Spain and not one terror event in so many years, despite all the various attacks across many European nations.  

What's that old saying about feeding the crocodile?


----------



## Roudy

Linkiloo said:


> Very sad. I am German and we spend our family vacation in Tarragona, visiting Barcelona, of course, being the most beautiful city ever! In fact last year we were in Israel and though let's go somewhere this year where there is no political turmoil or islamists. Seems there is no escape.


That's why we went to Spain too.  We were told "it's safer than the rest of Europe".


----------



## Yarddog

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Islamic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No no no, this is "many sides".
Click to expand...



Antifa was there too?


----------



## Dalia

Pogo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  And sadly they were late to the draw in preventing this.  Reminds me of when pulse had 49 murdered by an isis terrorist.  The warning signs all ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Yeah, just what they have found in a short time, it is astonishing.  Thank God for the accident at the house last night.  No telling what could have been if not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3: 55h We confirm that the 5th terrorist killed in #Cambrils and who was hurt, has died
> 
> 
> 
> They found suicide vests which exploded.  This cell was a lot bigger and could have been deadlier that anybody ever imagined.  Apparently the operation is ongoing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were using Barcelona as a transfer area for terrorists from North Africa and set up point for launching attacks into the rest of Europe.  That's why they are finding and killing so many of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The mayor pointed out that all measures had been taken to prevent a terrorist attack. Sure.The van was able to sneak and crush the poor people without problem it would have been a good idea to block the passage with blocks of concretes.


----------



## Linkiloo

Roudy said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very sad. I am German and we spend our family vacation in Tarragona, visiting Barcelona, of course, being the most beautiful city ever! In fact last year we were in Israel and though let's go somewhere this year where there is no political turmoil or islamists. Seems there is no escape.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we went to Spain too.  We were told "it's safer than the rest of Europe".
Click to expand...

Well Germany, France and Spain have been hit. Next year we'll go to Portugal I guess. I'm making light of it, but I feel anything, but.


----------



## Linkiloo

Dalia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  And sadly they were late to the draw in preventing this.  Reminds me of when pulse had 49 murdered by an isis terrorist.  The warning signs all ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Yeah, just what they have found in a short time, it is astonishing.  Thank God for the accident at the house last night.  No telling what could have been if not.
> 
> 
> 
> They were using Barcelona as a transfer area for terrorists from North Africa and set up point for launching attacks into the rest of Europe.  That's why they are finding and killing so many of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The mayor pointed out that all measures had been taken to prevent a terrorist attack. Sure.The van was able to sneak and crush the poor people without problem it would have been a good idea to block the passage with blocks of concretes.
Click to expand...

To be fair La Rambla is a number of kilometres long and it has pedestrians walking on both sides of a wide road with a strip in the middle. Not sure how that should all be cut off...but I guess in the future there will be some changes.


----------



## Linkiloo

Roudy said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw this on el Pais  English-
> 
> It has also emerged he was under police surveillance.
> (Driss)
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise.  Perhaps the Spaniards had a secret deal with the Islamists that fell apart?   Kind of like "we'll ignore you using Spain as a safe harbor as long as you don't pull any of this terrorist shit in Spain".  There has to be a reason why so many of them were based out of Spain and not one terror event in so many years, despite all the various attacks across many European nations.
> 
> What's that old saying about feeding the crocodile?
Click to expand...

Europe is always way behind when it comes to terrorism. We are playing catch up, never imagining that it would come to our shores. I expect a lot more attacks in the future.


----------



## gipper

Linkiloo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very sad. I am German and we spend our family vacation in Tarragona, visiting Barcelona, of course, being the most beautiful city ever! In fact last year we were in Israel and though let's go somewhere this year where there is no political turmoil or islamists. Seems there is no escape.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we went to Spain too.  We were told "it's safer than the rest of Europe".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Germany, France and Spain have been hit. Next year we'll go to Portugal I guess. I'm making light of it, but I feel anything, but.
Click to expand...

Try Poland or the Baltic states.  They aren't infected with stupidity, like much of the rest of Europe.


----------



## gipper

theHawk said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's somewhat true if sins are important to them/you. But thinking in these cowardly terms tells me
> they follow the worlds greatest champion in mass murder events, for its* righteous godly reasons*.
> Rational others look at facts,  Some killings are good, some are bad. Sin has nothing to do
> with the result of either condition or reason why.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the "righteous godly reasons" you see in mass murder?
> 
> Barcelona attack: van crashes into crowd at Las Ramblas, killing 13, as driver still on run from police
> _A white van crashed  into a packed summer crowd this evening in Barcelona's historic Las Ramblas district. Barcelona police confirmed it was a terror attack. Officials said 13 people were killed and more than 100 injured.....
> 
> ...The afternoon attack in the northeastern Spanish city was the country's deadliest since 2004, when al-Qaida-inspired bombers killed 192 people in coordinated attacks on Madrid's commuter trains._
> 
> _It left victims sprawled out in the street, spattered with blood or crippled by broken limbs. Others fled in panic, screaming or carrying young children in their arms. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's somewhat true if sins are important to them/you. But thinking in these cowardly terms tells me
> they follow the worlds greatest champion in mass murder events, for its* righteous godly reasons*.
> Rational others look at facts,  Some killings are good, some are bad. Sin has nothing to do
> with the result of either condition or reason why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are the "righteous godly reasons" you see in mass murder?
> 
> Barcelona attack: van crashes into crowd at Las Ramblas, killing 13, as driver still on run from police
> _A white van crashed  into a packed summer crowd this evening in Barcelona's historic Las Ramblas district. Barcelona police confirmed it was a terror attack. Officials said 13 people were killed and more than 100 injured.....
> 
> ...The afternoon attack in the northeastern Spanish city was the country's deadliest since 2004, when al-Qaida-inspired bombers killed 192 people in coordinated attacks on Madrid's commuter trains._
> 
> _It left victims sprawled out in the street, spattered with blood or crippled by broken limbs. Others fled in panic, screaming or carrying young children in their arms. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightie'  here. Post #288
> Barcelona attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you afraid to admit you support this type of mass murder?  Is it because someone will decide it's rational to neutralize you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you image this in the brain?
> The rational posters would like to know.
> 
> Btw. Are you one, who thinks all Islamic people are terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If all neo-Nazis are terrorists, then so are all Islamists.
Click to expand...

Good point.

Is it not the height of hypocrisy how different the Left treats radical Islam and the radical Right?  One they treat with patience and love.  They other they want to murder.


----------



## theHawk

Linkiloo said:


> Very sad. I am German and we spend our family vacation in Tarragona, visiting Barcelona, of course, being the most beautiful city ever! In fact last year we were in Israel and though let's go somewhere this year where there is no political turmoil or islamists. Seems there is no escape.



Eastern Europe doesn't have masses of Muslims or refugee scum.  Any of those countries is great to visit without any worry of Islamists going on a killing spree.


----------



## dani67

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an important  "THOUGHT"------As far as I know----Barcelona was NOT part of  Moorish Spain----(do not quote me-----I am not sure if it NEVER was)  -----but there are muslims in the
> world who see considerable parts of Spain as  "muslim land"-------could this current program
> be part of the  JIHAD TO RECOVER ANDALUS?
> 
> 
> 
> Well Bin Laden - Al Queda / ISIS leaders have repeatedly said that they intend to recapture "Al Andalus".
Click to expand...

biggest arabs fantasy is Andalus


----------



## irosie91

dani67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an important  "THOUGHT"------As far as I know----Barcelona was NOT part of  Moorish Spain----(do not quote me-----I am not sure if it NEVER was)  -----but there are muslims in the
> world who see considerable parts of Spain as  "muslim land"-------could this current program
> be part of the  JIHAD TO RECOVER ANDALUS?
> 
> 
> 
> Well Bin Laden - Al Queda / ISIS leaders have repeatedly said that they intend to recapture "Al Andalus".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> biggest arabs fantasy is Andalus
Click to expand...


be careful-----the Ayatoilets are reading your posts


----------



## dani67

*Iran condemns deadly Daesh attack in Barcelona*
*



*

*PressTV-Iran deplores deadly Daesh attack in Barcelona*
*Iran has condemned a Daesh terror attack that left over a dozen people dead in the northern Spanish city of Barcelona, saying it is time for the world to build a united front against terrorism.*
*In a Friday statement, Iranian Foreign Ministry spokesman Bahrain Qassemi voiced sympathy with the Spanish government and nation as well as the bereaved families of the victims and those injured in the car ramming attack.*


----------



## irosie91

dani67 said:


> *Iran condemns deadly Daesh attack in Barcelona*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *PressTV-Iran deplores deadly Daesh attack in Barcelona*
> *Iran has condemned a Daesh terror attack that left over a dozen people dead in the northern Spanish city of Barcelona, saying it is time for the world to build a united front against terrorism.*
> *In a Friday statement, Iranian Foreign Ministry spokesman Bahrain Qassemi voiced sympathy with the Spanish government and nation as well as the bereaved families of the victims and those injured in the car ramming attack.*




watta joke


----------



## dani67

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran condemns deadly Daesh attack in Barcelona*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *PressTV-Iran deplores deadly Daesh attack in Barcelona*
> *Iran has condemned a Daesh terror attack that left over a dozen people dead in the northern Spanish city of Barcelona, saying it is time for the world to build a united front against terrorism.*
> *In a Friday statement, Iranian Foreign Ministry spokesman Bahrain Qassemi voiced sympathy with the Spanish government and nation as well as the bereaved families of the victims and those injured in the car ramming attack.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watta joke
Click to expand...

iran is biigest isis enemy


----------



## irosie91

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran condemns deadly Daesh attack in Barcelona*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *PressTV-Iran deplores deadly Daesh attack in Barcelona*
> *Iran has condemned a Daesh terror attack that left over a dozen people dead in the northern Spanish city of Barcelona, saying it is time for the world to build a united front against terrorism.*
> *In a Friday statement, Iranian Foreign Ministry spokesman Bahrain Qassemi voiced sympathy with the Spanish government and nation as well as the bereaved families of the victims and those injured in the car ramming attack.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watta joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> iran is the biggest isis enemy
Click to expand...


Iran is the biggest  SHIITE SHIT center in the world
                                     -------the ENEMEEEEE OF SUNNIS------
            long live the little bastard in the well in Qom ---(waiting for him to pop out)


----------



## GHook93

Again when will leftards realize that Radical Islam is not the problem, rather Islam itself is the problem! It needs to be snuffed out


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Divine Wind

Baz Ares said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Pogo Dumbfuck, it's gotta be separatists!
> 
> "Separatism is separatism. It's always about territory and autonomy. Nobody ever characterized the IRA as "Christian terrorists".
> 
> "Here's a page on Separatist/Secessionist movements in Europe, way too many to count in over 20 countries.
> 
> Here's a map of those movements _in *Spain alone*_ (from that page)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catalonia would be the lighter green on the right including Majorca. And Barcelona.
> The Basques would be the darker green extending into France.
> The yellow in the far left would be Galícia. It's marked by the same mountain range that separates Spain and Portugal, hence the language thing.
> These have been going on far FAR longer than anything contemporary. Yet vacuums like the OP just stick their fingers in their historical ears and go "Moooooooslims!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheI IRA attacks were approved actions, by the criminal organization called
> The Roman Catholic Church.
Click to expand...

Wow.  Roudy was right; you are dumb....but I'm open to the possibility that you are just nuts.  So you really think the Pope told the IRA to commit mass murder?  Even against other Catholics?

I know, as a militant atheist, you hate all religions, but, seriously dude, get a fucking clue.  Claiming the Roman Catholic Church ordered terrorism just makes you look like a nutjob.


----------



## depotoo

Rex Tillerson: we have confirmed one death of an American in the attack. We are now trying to confirm other deaths and injuries


----------



## depotoo

I am hearing attacks in Spain, not just the van, were over a 70 mile area.


----------



## depotoo

Mossos @mossos

Suspects  #Cambrils terrorists carried an ax and knives in the car and belts with false explosives attached to the body
(This was where the second attack occurred)


----------



## Divine Wind

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran condemns deadly Daesh attack in Barcelona*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *PressTV-Iran deplores deadly Daesh attack in Barcelona*
> *Iran has condemned a Daesh terror attack that left over a dozen people dead in the northern Spanish city of Barcelona, saying it is time for the world to build a united front against terrorism.*
> *In a Friday statement, Iranian Foreign Ministry spokesman Bahrain Qassemi voiced sympathy with the Spanish government and nation as well as the bereaved families of the victims and those injured in the car ramming attack.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watta joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iran is biigest isis enemy
Click to expand...

Disagreed on biggest, but certainly Iran has no love for Sunni Radicals.


----------



## depotoo

Anyone that understands Spanish, here is the news conference with latest 2 hours ago on periscope tv
Mossos. Generalitat @mossoscat


----------



## Divine Wind

GHook93 said:


> Again when will leftards realize that Radical Islam is not the problem, rather Islam itself is the problem! It needs to be snuffed out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


What is your final solution for snuffing out 2 Billion human beings?


----------



## Roudy

Linkiloo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very sad. I am German and we spend our family vacation in Tarragona, visiting Barcelona, of course, being the most beautiful city ever! In fact last year we were in Israel and though let's go somewhere this year where there is no political turmoil or islamists. Seems there is no escape.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we went to Spain too.  We were told "it's safer than the rest of Europe".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Germany, France and Spain have been hit. Next year we'll go to Portugal I guess. I'm making light of it, but I feel anything, but.
Click to expand...

I hear Croatia also beautiful and has the best beaches, and safe for now from Muslims, but why travel all the way there when we have the Carribean?


----------



## Roudy

Linkiloo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  And sadly they were late to the draw in preventing this.  Reminds me of when pulse had 49 murdered by an isis terrorist.  The warning signs all ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were using Barcelona as a transfer area for terrorists from North Africa and set up point for launching attacks into the rest of Europe.  That's why they are finding and killing so many of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The mayor pointed out that all measures had been taken to prevent a terrorist attack. Sure.The van was able to sneak and crush the poor people without problem it would have been a good idea to block the passage with blocks of concretes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair La Rambla is a number of kilometres long and it has pedestrians walking on both sides of a wide road with a strip in the middle. Not sure how that should all be cut off...but I guess in the future there will be some changes.
Click to expand...

I remember that many of Barcelona's streets were like that.  Very wide, with cafes on both sides. Rambla was the busiest because it was in the main shopping district and had seating and cafes in the middle as well.


----------



## depotoo

Elpais-
The driver killed 13 people and injured more than 100. Four Spanish victims have been confirmed as dead, while there are people from around 20 nationalitiesamong the dead and the injured. There are children in this group.


----------



## Roudy

GHook93 said:


> Again when will leftards realize that Radical Islam is not the problem, rather Islam itself is the problem! It needs to be snuffed out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


They were naive enough to blame the attack in 2004 On Spain's participation in the war. They may have now reached the conclusion that there is no reasoning with Islamists. But who knows.


----------



## Roudy

Divine.Wind said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again when will leftards realize that Radical Islam is not the problem, rather Islam itself is the problem! It needs to be snuffed out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> What is your final solution for snuffing out 2 Billion human beings?
Click to expand...

Trump had a good solution. Temporary ban, extreme vetting.


----------



## Divine Wind

Roudy said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very sad. I am German and we spend our family vacation in Tarragona, visiting Barcelona, of course, being the most beautiful city ever! In fact last year we were in Israel and though let's go somewhere this year where there is no political turmoil or islamists. Seems there is no escape.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we went to Spain too.  We were told "it's safer than the rest of Europe".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Germany, France and Spain have been hit. Next year we'll go to Portugal I guess. I'm making light of it, but I feel anything, but.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear Croatia also beautiful and has the best beaches, and safe for now from Muslims, but why travel all the way there when we have the Caribbean?
Click to expand...

Why go to the Caribbean when we have the Keys and the Gulf Coast? 

I was reading a recent article about tourists in Mexico being given tainted liquor then robbed, beaten and/or raped.  They should have gone to Florida. 

Blackout victims at Mexico resorts have little hope of justice


----------



## Divine Wind

Roudy said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again when will leftards realize that Radical Islam is not the problem, rather Islam itself is the problem! It needs to be snuffed out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> What is your final solution for snuffing out 2 Billion human beings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump had a good solution. Temporary ban, extreme vetting.
Click to expand...

That doesn't fit GHook's they need "to be snuffed out" post.


----------



## Divine Wind

Roudy said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again when will leftards realize that Radical Islam is not the problem, rather Islam itself is the problem! It needs to be snuffed out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> They were naive enough to blame the attack in 2004 On Spain's participation in the war. They may have now reached the conclusion that there is no reasoning with Islamists. But who knows.
Click to expand...

If "Islamists" = radical Islamists, I agree.  They cannot be reasoned with.   The Spaniards did it right when confronting the second batch of terrorists: they took them down with superior firepower.

Video captures moment police shoot five suspected terrorists 'wearing suicide belts' in Spain


----------



## Roudy

Divine.Wind said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very sad. I am German and we spend our family vacation in Tarragona, visiting Barcelona, of course, being the most beautiful city ever! In fact last year we were in Israel and though let's go somewhere this year where there is no political turmoil or islamists. Seems there is no escape.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we went to Spain too.  We were told "it's safer than the rest of Europe".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Germany, France and Spain have been hit. Next year we'll go to Portugal I guess. I'm making light of it, but I feel anything, but.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear Croatia also beautiful and has the best beaches, and safe for now from Muslims, but why travel all the way there when we have the Caribbean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why go to the Caribbean when we have the Keys and the Gulf Coast?
> 
> I was reading a recent article about tourists in Mexico being given tainted liquor then robbed, beaten and/or raped.  They should have gone to Florida.
> 
> Blackout victims at Mexico resorts have little hope of justice
Click to expand...

i am not a big fan of Mexico either.  But some of the other countries like Barbados, Bahamas, St. Lucia, Costa Rica, etc. I have been too are safe and have some of the world's top resorts. But that's about it, other than the resort there isn't much else too do.


----------



## Divine Wind

Roudy said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very sad. I am German and we spend our family vacation in Tarragona, visiting Barcelona, of course, being the most beautiful city ever! In fact last year we were in Israel and though let's go somewhere this year where there is no political turmoil or islamists. Seems there is no escape.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we went to Spain too.  We were told "it's safer than the rest of Europe".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Germany, France and Spain have been hit. Next year we'll go to Portugal I guess. I'm making light of it, but I feel anything, but.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear Croatia also beautiful and has the best beaches, and safe for now from Muslims, but why travel all the way there when we have the Caribbean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why go to the Caribbean when we have the Keys and the Gulf Coast?
> 
> I was reading a recent article about tourists in Mexico being given tainted liquor then robbed, beaten and/or raped.  They should have gone to Florida.
> 
> Blackout victims at Mexico resorts have little hope of justice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am not a big fan of Mexico either.  But some of the other countries like Barbaos, Bahamas, St. Lucia, Costa Rica, etc. I have been too are safe and have some of the world's top resorts. But that's about it, other than the resort there isn't much else too do.
Click to expand...

I've been to many of them to plus frequently travel to Mexico for my job.  However, when given the choice, I'd rather party in the US.  Plenty of good places to go be it mountains or Sand'n'Surf.


----------



## irosie91

Divine.Wind said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran condemns deadly Daesh attack in Barcelona*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *PressTV-Iran deplores deadly Daesh attack in Barcelona*
> *Iran has condemned a Daesh terror attack that left over a dozen people dead in the northern Spanish city of Barcelona, saying it is time for the world to build a united front against terrorism.*
> *In a Friday statement, Iranian Foreign Ministry spokesman Bahrain Qassemi voiced sympathy with the Spanish government and nation as well as the bereaved families of the victims and those injured in the car ramming attack.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watta joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iran is biigest isis enemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed on biggest, but certainly Iran has no love for Sunni Radicals.
Click to expand...


Iran has no love for sunnis, in general.     Before I knew the words  sunni and Shiite
----(that goes back LONG ago------like 50 years----I was not yet 20)-----
I was fascinated by the looks of HATRED   (daggers flew out of their eyes) ---
that Iranians threw at  "other" muslims.   ----and visa versa.     I figured it out----
over time.     The most prominent hatred is  Iranian for  ARAB   (as in YUUUCK)
and then there is   the   Pakistan  /  Iran confrontation ------very intense.  
I was also fascinated that they seemed to KNOW------on first encounter


----------



## Roudy

Divine.Wind said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again when will leftards realize that Radical Islam is not the problem, rather Islam itself is the problem! It needs to be snuffed out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> They were naive enough to blame the attack in 2004 On Spain's participation in the war. They may have now reached the conclusion that there is no reasoning with Islamists. But who knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If "Islamists" = radical Islamists, I agree.  They cannot be reasoned with.   The Spaniards did it right when confronting the second batch of terrorists: they took them down with superior firepower.
> 
> Video captures moment police shoot five suspected terrorists 'wearing suicide belts' in Spain
Click to expand...

There is no denial that the more Muslims enter a (non Muslim) country the more exposed and vulnerable the country is to terrorism today.  Pick any country and apply that formula and you will see that the countries with more Muslims i.e. France have more issues than those with less.  And in many cases there is no way to vet them properly. 

UK now has a very good immigration policy, they call it "highly skilled migrant" program, which is, they want only the best educated and those that are being hired for highly skilled jobs that can truly contribute to society and not be a burden.  It isn't the most compassionate or politically correct policy but one that is necessary.  That is what Trump has also suggested, which Democrats are having a hissy fit over. 

Of course, they can issue temporary visitor's visas, but the systems have to be totally upgraded and tracked electronically from entrance to departure to make sure the visitors who do not leave before the visas expire are red flagged, apprehended and sent out, never to come back again.


----------



## irosie91

Divine.Wind said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we went to Spain too.  We were told "it's safer than the rest of Europe".
> 
> 
> 
> Well Germany, France and Spain have been hit. Next year we'll go to Portugal I guess. I'm making light of it, but I feel anything, but.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear Croatia also beautiful and has the best beaches, and safe for now from Muslims, but why travel all the way there when we have the Caribbean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why go to the Caribbean when we have the Keys and the Gulf Coast?
> 
> I was reading a recent article about tourists in Mexico being given tainted liquor then robbed, beaten and/or raped.  They should have gone to Florida.
> 
> Blackout victims at Mexico resorts have little hope of justice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am not a big fan of Mexico either.  But some of the other countries like Barbaos, Bahamas, St. Lucia, Costa Rica, etc. I have been too are safe and have some of the world's top resorts. But that's about it, other than the resort there isn't much else too do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been to many of them to plus frequently travel to Mexico for my job.  However, when given the choice, I'd rather party in the US.  Plenty of good places to go be it mountains or Sand'n'Surf.
Click to expand...



I ain't been nowhere----but I have close encounters with persons from just about
everywhere in the world------I like mexicans


----------



## Roudy

Divine.Wind said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we went to Spain too.  We were told "it's safer than the rest of Europe".
> 
> 
> 
> Well Germany, France and Spain have been hit. Next year we'll go to Portugal I guess. I'm making light of it, but I feel anything, but.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear Croatia also beautiful and has the best beaches, and safe for now from Muslims, but why travel all the way there when we have the Caribbean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why go to the Caribbean when we have the Keys and the Gulf Coast?
> 
> I was reading a recent article about tourists in Mexico being given tainted liquor then robbed, beaten and/or raped.  They should have gone to Florida.
> 
> Blackout victims at Mexico resorts have little hope of justice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am not a big fan of Mexico either.  But some of the other countries like Barbaos, Bahamas, St. Lucia, Costa Rica, etc. I have been too are safe and have some of the world's top resorts. But that's about it, other than the resort there isn't much else too do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been to many of them to plus frequently travel to Mexico for my job.  However, when given the choice, I'd rather party in the US.  Plenty of good places to go be it mountains or Sand'n'Surf.
Click to expand...

Sometimes you just want to be exposed to a different culture and language. Most places in the US all look and feel the same.


----------



## depotoo

I read a bit ago, one policeman took 4 of them out by himself.





Divine.Wind said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again when will leftards realize that Radical Islam is not the problem, rather Islam itself is the problem! It needs to be snuffed out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> They were naive enough to blame the attack in 2004 On Spain's participation in the war. They may have now reached the conclusion that there is no reasoning with Islamists. But who knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If "Islamists" = radical Islamists, I agree.  They cannot be reasoned with.   The Spaniards did it right when confronting the second batch of terrorists: they took them down with superior firepower.
> 
> Video captures moment police shoot five suspected terrorists 'wearing suicide belts' in Spain
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

anyone remember the movie     EL CID?


----------



## Baz Ares

Divine.Wind said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Pogo Dumbfuck, it's gotta be separatists!
> 
> "Separatism is separatism. It's always about territory and autonomy. Nobody ever characterized the IRA as "Christian terrorists".
> 
> "Here's a page on Separatist/Secessionist movements in Europe, way too many to count in over 20 countries.
> 
> Here's a map of those movements _in *Spain alone*_ (from that page)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catalonia would be the lighter green on the right including Majorca. And Barcelona.
> The Basques would be the darker green extending into France.
> The yellow in the far left would be Galícia. It's marked by the same mountain range that separates Spain and Portugal, hence the language thing.
> These have been going on far FAR longer than anything contemporary. Yet vacuums like the OP just stick their fingers in their historical ears and go "Moooooooslims!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheI IRA attacks were approved actions, by the criminal organization called
> The Roman Catholic Church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.  Roudy was right; you are dumb....but I'm open to the possibility that you are just nuts.  So you really think the Pope told the IRA to commit mass murder?  Even against other Catholics?
> 
> I know, as a militant atheist, you hate all religions, but, seriously dude, get a fucking clue.  Claiming the Roman Catholic Church ordered terrorism just makes you look like a nutjob.
Click to expand...


Why did the churches in Ireland protect them (IRA)?
Why did the churches not turn the members in?
Why did the churches fund the arms for the so-called freedom fighters?
Why did the British and the Catholic church cover up the role of Catholic priests in the attacks?
Why does the long history show, many, many, many, many, many records of the
Cholitic Church being tied to the bringer of death?

Crusades - Wikipedia
Religious war - Wikipedia

Waring is the godly ways. Which includes terrorist activities.
From being in the planning, providing the funds and protecting the crimes done by godly workers.
But be warned, the young ass raping belongs to the priest. Really, if you were sexually abused by
priest for gods you would be a terrorist.


----------



## Baz Ares

Divine.Wind said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again when will leftards realize that Radical Islam is not the problem, rather Islam itself is the problem! It needs to be snuffed out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> What is your final solution for snuffing out 2 Billion human beings?
Click to expand...


Well, I'm waiting for The Great Orange Douche, 30-day plan.


----------



## irosie91

why are you such a jerk?


----------



## Unkotare

Roudy said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very sad. I am German and we spend our family vacation in Tarragona, visiting Barcelona, of course, being the most beautiful city ever! In fact last year we were in Israel and though let's go somewhere this year where there is no political turmoil or islamists. Seems there is no escape.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we went to Spain too.  We were told "it's safer than the rest of Europe".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Germany, France and Spain have been hit. Next year we'll go to Portugal I guess. I'm making light of it, but I feel anything, but.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear Croatia also beautiful and has the best beaches, and safe for now from Muslims, but why travel all the way there when we have the Caribbean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why go to the Caribbean when we have the Keys and the Gulf Coast?
> 
> I was reading a recent article about tourists in Mexico being given tainted liquor then robbed, beaten and/or raped.  They should have gone to Florida.
> 
> Blackout victims at Mexico resorts have little hope of justice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am not a big fan of Mexico either.  But some of the other countries like Barbados, Bahamas, St. Lucia, Costa Rica, etc. I have been too [sic] are safe and have some of the world's top resorts. But that's about it, other than the resort there isn't much else too [sic] do.
Click to expand...




http://www.elearnenglishlanguage.com/blog/english-mistakes/to-too-two/


----------



## Baz Ares

irosie91 said:


> why are you such a jerk?



Who do you mean? I would say off the cuff, they are less of.

But this organized crime state is.YUGELY one
Pope Francis says sexual abuse by priests is an 'absolute monstrosity' in new book


----------



## Roudy

Unkotare said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we went to Spain too.  We were told "it's safer than the rest of Europe".
> 
> 
> 
> Well Germany, France and Spain have been hit. Next year we'll go to Portugal I guess. I'm making light of it, but I feel anything, but.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear Croatia also beautiful and has the best beaches, and safe for now from Muslims, but why travel all the way there when we have the Caribbean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why go to the Caribbean when we have the Keys and the Gulf Coast?
> 
> I was reading a recent article about tourists in Mexico being given tainted liquor then robbed, beaten and/or raped.  They should have gone to Florida.
> 
> Blackout victims at Mexico resorts have little hope of justice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am not a big fan of Mexico either.  But some of the other countries like Barbados, Bahamas, St. Lucia, Costa Rica, etc. I have been too [sic] are safe and have some of the world's top resorts. But that's about it, other than the resort there isn't much else too [sic] do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.elearnenglishlanguage.com/blog/english-mistakes/to-too-two/
Click to expand...

Thanks, yes of course I know the diff. 

Happens often when I'm posting using an iPad that wants to type what it wants and I don't proof my post properly.  Believe it or not I just had four corrections in this very post!


----------



## depotoo

You are Off topic





Baz Ares said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are you such a jerk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you mean? I would say off the cuff, they are less of.
> 
> But this organized crime state is.YUGELY one
> Pope Francis says sexual abuse by priests is an 'absolute monstrosity' in new book
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

From Cambrils
Seven people were injured when five terrorists rammed an Audi A3 into crowds in Cambrils before flipping it
Dramatic moment 'smirking' terror suspect wearing fake suicide vest is shot dead by cops as he taunted officers in shocking footage filmed by Brit tourist


----------



## Baz Ares

This is cool!







depotoo said:


> From Cambrils
> Seven people were injured when five terrorists rammed an Audi A3 into crowds in Cambrils before flipping it


----------



## depotoo

Oops.  Thought I posted it.  It's from the sun.
Dramatic moment 'smirking' terror suspect wearing fake suicide vest is shot dead by cops as he taunted officers in shocking footage filmed by Brit tourist


Baz Ares said:


> This is cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Cambrils
> Seven people were injured when five terrorists rammed an Audi A3 into crowds in Cambrils before flipping it
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

Mossos Mossos @mossos · 40m 18: 58h. Let's continue working to identify the driver of the van that yesterday attacked Barcelona. Thank you for your collaboration


----------



## Dalia

depotoo said:


> Mossos Mossos @mossos · 40m 18: 58h. Let's continue working to identify the driver of the van that yesterday attacked Barcelona. Thank you for your collaboration


They are not sure if he is one of the  four jihadis who were kills


----------



## depotoo

Thank you.  I hope he isn't still out there.





Dalia said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mossos Mossos @mossos · 40m 18: 58h. Let's continue working to identify the driver of the van that yesterday attacked Barcelona. Thank you for your collaboration
> 
> 
> 
> They are not sure if he is one of the  four jihadis who were kills
Click to expand...


----------



## Dalia

The van involved in the attack was reportedly rented by Driss Oukabir. Picture issued by police.






Moussa Oukabir, 17, is believed to have been killed in Cambrils





Younes Abouyaaqoub and Said Aallaa are being hunted by cops




Mohamed Hychami is on the run, and Moussa Oukabir is reportedly dead

Gang of '12 drugged-up Moroccans recently returned from Syria plotted attacks'


----------



## Divine Wind

Baz Ares said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Pogo Dumbfuck, it's gotta be separatists!
> 
> "Separatism is separatism. It's always about territory and autonomy. Nobody ever characterized the IRA as "Christian terrorists".
> 
> "Here's a page on Separatist/Secessionist movements in Europe, way too many to count in over 20 countries.
> 
> Here's a map of those movements _in *Spain alone*_ (from that page)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catalonia would be the lighter green on the right including Majorca. And Barcelona.
> The Basques would be the darker green extending into France.
> The yellow in the far left would be Galícia. It's marked by the same mountain range that separates Spain and Portugal, hence the language thing.
> These have been going on far FAR longer than anything contemporary. Yet vacuums like the OP just stick their fingers in their historical ears and go "Moooooooslims!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheI IRA attacks were approved actions, by the criminal organization called
> The Roman Catholic Church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.  Roudy was right; you are dumb....but I'm open to the possibility that you are just nuts.  So you really think the Pope told the IRA to commit mass murder?  Even against other Catholics?
> 
> I know, as a militant atheist, you hate all religions, but, seriously dude, get a fucking clue.  Claiming the Roman Catholic Church ordered terrorism just makes you look like a nutjob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did the churches in Ireland protect them (IRA)?
> Why did the churches not turn the members in?
> Why did the churches fund the arms for the so-called freedom fighters?
> Why did the British and the Catholic church cover up the role of Catholic priests in the attacks?
> Why does the long history show, many, many, many, many, many records of the
> Cholitic Church being tied to the bringer of death?
> 
> Crusades - Wikipedia
> Religious war - Wikipedia
> 
> Waring is the godly ways. Which includes terrorist activities.
> From being in the planning, providing the funds and protecting the crimes done by godly workers.
> But be warned, the young ass raping belongs to the priest. Really, if you were sexually abused by
> priest for gods you would be a terrorist.
Click to expand...

TL; DR.  Obviously you can't refute the fact you are claiming the Pope ordered terrorist acts and murders of both Catholics and fellow Christians.  

Enjoy your militant atheist fantasies, Baz.  You really aren't very smart.


----------



## Divine Wind

irosie91 said:


> anyone remember the movie     EL CID?


Classic movie.


----------



## Baz Ares

Divine.Wind said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Pogo Dumbfuck, it's gotta be separatists!
> 
> "Separatism is separatism. It's always about territory and autonomy. Nobody ever characterized the IRA as "Christian terrorists".
> 
> "Here's a page on Separatist/Secessionist movements in Europe, way too many to count in over 20 countries.
> 
> Here's a map of those movements _in *Spain alone*_ (from that page)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catalonia would be the lighter green on the right including Majorca. And Barcelona.
> The Basques would be the darker green extending into France.
> The yellow in the far left would be Galícia. It's marked by the same mountain range that separates Spain and Portugal, hence the language thing.
> These have been going on far FAR longer than anything contemporary. Yet vacuums like the OP just stick their fingers in their historical ears and go "Moooooooslims!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheI IRA attacks were approved actions, by the criminal organization called
> 
> You think the poop runs the
> The Roman Catholic Church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.  Roudy was right; you are dumb....but I'm open to the possibility that you are just nuts.  So you really think the Pope told the IRA to commit mass murder?  Even against other Catholics?
> 
> I know, as a militant atheist, you hate all religions, but, seriously dude, get a fucking clue.  Claiming the Roman Catholic Church ordered terrorism just makes you look like a nutjob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did the churches in Ireland protect them (IRA)?
> Why did the churches not turn the members in?
> Why did the churches fund the arms for the so-called freedom fighters?
> Why did the British and the Catholic church cover up the role of Catholic priests in the attacks?
> Why does the long history show, many, many, many, many, many records of the
> Cholitic Church being tied to the bringer of death?
> 
> Crusades - Wikipedia
> Religious war - Wikipedia
> 
> Waring is the godly ways. Which includes terrorist activities.
> From being in the planning, providing the funds and protecting the crimes done by godly workers.
> But be warned, the young ass raping belongs to the priest. Really, if you were sexually abused by
> priest for gods you would be a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TL; DR.  Obviously you can't refute the fact you are claiming the Pope ordered terrorist acts and murders of both Catholics and fellow Christians.
> 
> Enjoy your militant atheist fantasies, Baz.  You really aren't very smart.
Click to expand...


You think the Poop runs the show at the Vatican?


----------



## Dalia

Terrorist attack in Catalonia: the police handed over to France the report of a white Kango


Thursday, August 17, a white van drove into the crowd in downtown Barcelona, Spain and then Cambrils. Daech claimed responsibility for the attack, via his agency Amaq. The attack killed 14 people and more than a hundred wounded. Four men were arrested, but the driver of the vehicle is on the run. He is actively sought by the police.
Spain has given France a report of a white Kangoo rental wanted in connection with attacks that have affected Catalonia, learned franceinfo, without knowing why it would be linked to the attacks.

EN DIRECT - Attaque terroriste en Catalogne : les policiers ont transmis à la France le signalement d'une Kangoo blanche


----------



## Divine Wind

Baz Ares said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Pogo Dumbfuck, it's gotta be separatists!
> 
> "Separatism is separatism. It's always about territory and autonomy. Nobody ever characterized the IRA as "Christian terrorists".
> 
> "Here's a page on Separatist/Secessionist movements in Europe, way too many to count in over 20 countries.
> 
> Here's a map of those movements _in *Spain alone*_ (from that page)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catalonia would be the lighter green on the right including Majorca. And Barcelona.
> The Basques would be the darker green extending into France.
> The yellow in the far left would be Galícia. It's marked by the same mountain range that separates Spain and Portugal, hence the language thing.
> These have been going on far FAR longer than anything contemporary. Yet vacuums like the OP just stick their fingers in their historical ears and go "Moooooooslims!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheI IRA attacks were approved actions, by the criminal organization called
> 
> You think the poop runs the
> The Roman Catholic Church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.  Roudy was right; you are dumb....but I'm open to the possibility that you are just nuts.  So you really think the Pope told the IRA to commit mass murder?  Even against other Catholics?
> 
> I know, as a militant atheist, you hate all religions, but, seriously dude, get a fucking clue.  Claiming the Roman Catholic Church ordered terrorism just makes you look like a nutjob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did the churches in Ireland protect them (IRA)?
> Why did the churches not turn the members in?
> Why did the churches fund the arms for the so-called freedom fighters?
> Why did the British and the Catholic church cover up the role of Catholic priests in the attacks?
> Why does the long history show, many, many, many, many, many records of the
> Cholitic Church being tied to the bringer of death?
> 
> Crusades - Wikipedia
> Religious war - Wikipedia
> 
> Waring is the godly ways. Which includes terrorist activities.
> From being in the planning, providing the funds and protecting the crimes done by godly workers.
> But be warned, the young ass raping belongs to the priest. Really, if you were sexually abused by
> priest for gods you would be a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TL; DR.  Obviously you can't refute the fact you are claiming the Pope ordered terrorist acts and murders of both Catholics and fellow Christians.
> 
> Enjoy your militant atheist fantasies, Baz.  You really aren't very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think the Poop runs the show at the Vatican?
Click to expand...

LOL  Man, you really are over the edge.  Have a nice life, Baz.  You seem very likely to end up hanging yourself in a closet.   Try getting some help before you do.


----------



## Dalia

Divine.Wind said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> TheI IRA attacks were approved actions, by the criminal organization called
> 
> You think the poop runs the
> The Roman Catholic Church.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Roudy was right; you are dumb....but I'm open to the possibility that you are just nuts.  So you really think the Pope told the IRA to commit mass murder?  Even against other Catholics?
> 
> I know, as a militant atheist, you hate all religions, but, seriously dude, get a fucking clue.  Claiming the Roman Catholic Church ordered terrorism just makes you look like a nutjob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did the churches in Ireland protect them (IRA)?
> Why did the churches not turn the members in?
> Why did the churches fund the arms for the so-called freedom fighters?
> Why did the British and the Catholic church cover up the role of Catholic priests in the attacks?
> Why does the long history show, many, many, many, many, many records of the
> Cholitic Church being tied to the bringer of death?
> 
> Crusades - Wikipedia
> Religious war - Wikipedia
> 
> Waring is the godly ways. Which includes terrorist activities.
> From being in the planning, providing the funds and protecting the crimes done by godly workers.
> But be warned, the young ass raping belongs to the priest. Really, if you were sexually abused by
> priest for gods you would be a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TL; DR.  Obviously you can't refute the fact you are claiming the Pope ordered terrorist acts and murders of both Catholics and fellow Christians.
> 
> Enjoy your militant atheist fantasies, Baz.  You really aren't very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think the Poop runs the show at the Vatican?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  Man, you really are over the edge.  Have a nice life, Baz.  You seem very likely to end up hanging yourself in a closet.   Try getting some help before you do.
Click to expand...

Do not worry about him, he's being a jerk. and he like it.


----------



## waltky

Granny says, "Dat's right - kill `em all, let God sort `em out...





*Hero Spanish cop killed 4 Cambrils terror attack suspects, official says*
_August 18, 2017 - A heroic Spanish police officer on Friday single-handedly killed four of the five suspects who were believed to have carried out a terror attack in the Catalan seaside town of Cambrils, a senior police official said.   'Pop pop... and he fell down.'_


> At least one of the suspected terrorists appeared to be laughing and taunting a police officer who shot and killed him, according to video footage of the incident and a witness who saw the stunning encounter.  "Police jumped out the car and started shouting at the guy, he was saying something else, and then 'pop, pop,' a couple of shots and then he stood back up and then he stepped over the fence and he started like taunting and smiling," witness Fitzroy Davies told BBC Radio 4. “Then he carried on walking to the police and then they gave it to him again, a couple more shots, and then he fell to the ground and that’s when I decided to go.”
> 
> Catalan regional police official Josep Lluis Trapero said the incident was “not easy” for the officer involved. At least one person was killed and six others were injured in the Cambrils terror attack, when a car rammed into a crowd of pedestrians.  All five suspects were reportedly wearing fake bomb belts, a tactic that has been used by terrorists in prior attacks, a U.S. government official told Fox News. The official said police cannot tell from a far distance if the explosive belts are real or fake. The suspects also carried an ax and knives in the car. Mossos police, Catalonia’s police force, tweeted one of the suspects slashed a person in the face before the terrorist was killed.  Hours earlier in Barcelona, a van struck a crowd of pedestrians, killing at least 13 people and injuring more than 100 others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Spanish police officer killed four suspects who carried out the terror attack in the Catalan seaside town of Cambrils, an officer said.​
> One American was reported killed and one was reported injured in the twin attacks, the State Department said on Friday. Neither individual was immediately identified.  Trapero said police believe the Barcelona and Cambrils attacks were linked. He also said the two attacks may have possibly been connected to an explosion in a house in the town of Alcanar on Wednesday in which one person was killed. Police believe one of the people injured in that blast and now arrested had links to the two attacks.  Police are also investigating whether the attacks are connected to an incident Thursday in which the driver of a Ford Focus plowed through a police checkpoint leaving Barcelona after the Las Ramblas attack, injuring two police officers. The driver of the Ford Focus was killed.
> 
> Police have arrested four people in connection with the terror attacks. On Friday, two people were arrested and two others were arrested Thursday. Of those being detained, three are Moroccan natives and one is a Spaniard, none with terror records. At least three of them were found in the northern town of Ripoll. Another arrest was made in Alcanar, south of Barcelona.  The Spanish court issued an order to search and capture four suspects in the Barcelona and Cambrils attacks. According to Le Parisien, police have named the four suspects including a 17-year-old man who is suspected of driving the van in Barcelona.  ISIS has claimed responsibility for the attack.
> 
> The injured and dead were from 34 different countries, including France, Germany, Italy, Pakistan, the Philippines and the U.S. A man from California has been reported missing.  A number of political leaders have spoken out to condemn the attack. Pope Francis said the attack is a “very grave offense to the Creator.” Spanish Prime Minister Mariano Rajoy said the fight against terrorism is a “global battle.” He thanked emergency services for their quick response. President Donald Trump tweeted that the United States condemned the terror attack and will do everything necessary to assist Spain.
> 
> MORE



See also:

*Police: Attacks in Spain are linked, took long time to plan*
_Aug 18,`17 -- The back-to-back vehicle attacks in Barcelona and a nearby resort had been planned for a long time by an Islamic terrorist cell - and could have been far deadlier had its base not been destroyed by an apparently accidental explosion this week, Spanish officials said Friday._


> Police intensified their manhunt for an unknown number of suspects still on the loose Friday. They shot and killed five people early Friday who were wearing fake bomb belts as they attacked the seaside resort of Cambrils with a speeding car. Police also arrested four others believed linked to the Cambrils attack and the carnage Thursday on a famous Barcelona promenade.  The number of victims stood at 13 dead and 120 wounded in Barcelona, and one dead and five wounded in Cambrils. Sixty-one people wounded by the van in Barcelona remained hospitalized on Friday, with 17 of them in critical condition.
> 
> Authorities said the two attacks were related and the work of a large terrorist cell that had been plotting attacks for a long time from a house in Alcanar, 200 kilometers (124 miles) down the coast from Barcelona. The house was destroyed by an explosion of butane gas on Wednesday night that killed one person.  Senior police official Josep Lluis Trapero said police were working on the theory that the suspects were preparing a different type of attack, using explosives or gas, and that the apparently accidental explosion prevented them from carrying out a far more deadly rampage.  The Islamic State group quickly claimed responsibility for Europe's latest bout of extremist violence, in which a van roared down Barcelona's historic Las Ramblas promenade on Thursday. Hours later, a blue Audi plowed into people in the popular seaside town of Cambrils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candles and bunches of flowers placed by people rest on the ground in Las Ramblas, Barcelona, Spain, Friday, Aug. 18, 2017. Police on Friday shot and killed five people carrying bomb belts who were connected to the Barcelona van attack, as the manhunt intensified for the perpetrators of Europe's latest rampage claimed by the Islamic State group.​
> Spanish Prime Minister Mariano Rajoy declared Friday that the fight against terrorism was a global battle and Europe's main problem.  Police said they arrested two more people Friday, after an initial two were arrested Thursday - three Moroccans and one Spaniard, none with terrorism-related records. Three of them were nabbed in the northern town of Ripoll. Another arrest was made in Alcanar.  "We are not talking about a group of one or two people, but rather a numerous group," regional Interior Ministry chief Joaquim Forn told Onda Cero radio.  Amid heavy security, Barcelona tried to move forward Friday, with its iconic Las Ramblas promenade quietly reopening to the public and King Felipe VI and Rajoy joining thousands of residents and visitors in observing a minute of silence in the city's main square.  "We are not afraid! We are not afraid!" the crowd chanted in Catalan and Spanish.
> 
> But the dual attacks unnerved a country that hasn't seen an Islamic extremist attack since 2004, when al-Qaida-inspired bombers killed 192 people in coordinated assaults on Madrid's commuter trains. Unlike France, Britain, Sweden and Germany, Spain has largely been spared, thanks in part to a crackdown that has netted some 200 suspected jihadis in recent years.  Authorities were still reeling from the Barcelona van attack when police in the popular seaside town of Cambrils, 130 kilometers (80 miles) to the south, fatally shot five people near the town's boardwalk who had plowed into tourists and locals with their car. Forn said the five were wearing fake bomb belts.  One woman in Cambrils died Friday from her injuries, Catalan police said. Five others were injured.
> 
> MORE


----------



## dani67

Divine.Wind said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran condemns deadly Daesh attack in Barcelona*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *PressTV-Iran deplores deadly Daesh attack in Barcelona*
> *Iran has condemned a Daesh terror attack that left over a dozen people dead in the northern Spanish city of Barcelona, saying it is time for the world to build a united front against terrorism.*
> *In a Friday statement, Iranian Foreign Ministry spokesman Bahrain Qassemi voiced sympathy with the Spanish government and nation as well as the bereaved families of the victims and those injured in the car ramming attack.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watta joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iran is biigest isis enemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed on biggest, but certainly Iran has no love for Sunni Radicals.
Click to expand...

based on wahabi salafi ideology:
you will go to heaven if you kill 70 infidel or christian or jew.
but kill 7 iranian or shia or yazidi  is enough for go to heaven


----------



## dani67

Dalia said:


> The van involved in the attack was reportedly rented by Driss Oukabir. Picture issued by police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moussa Oukabir, 17, is believed to have been killed in Cambrils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Younes Abouyaaqoub and Said Aallaa are being hunted by cops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohamed Hychami is on the run, and Moussa Oukabir is reportedly dead
> 
> Gang of '12 drugged-up Moroccans recently returned from Syria plotted attacks'


100% arabs


----------



## Baz Ares

dani67 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The van involved in the attack was reportedly rented by Driss Oukabir. Picture issued by police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moussa Oukabir, 17, is believed to have been killed in Cambrils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Younes Abouyaaqoub and Said Aallaa are being hunted by cops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohamed Hychami is on the run, and Moussa Oukabir is reportedly dead
> 
> Gang of '12 drugged-up Moroccans recently returned from Syria plotted attacks'
> 
> 
> 
> 100% arabs
Click to expand...

Which is safer. An Arab XXXXXXX or a 100% American Born Terrorist KKK, Neo, RW-Gun Nutter, Basic Gun Nutter or WN types?

Btw. Answer: None Are. Can you understand the rational point here?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Baz Ares said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The van involved in the attack was reportedly rented by Driss Oukabir. Picture issued by police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moussa Oukabir, 17, is believed to have been killed in Cambrils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Younes Abouyaaqoub and Said Aallaa are being hunted by cops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohamed Hychami is on the run, and Moussa Oukabir is reportedly dead
> 
> Gang of '12 drugged-up Moroccans recently returned from Syria plotted attacks'
> 
> 
> 
> 100% arabs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is safer. An Arab XXXXXXX or a 100% American Born Terrorist KKK, Neo, RW-Gun Nutter, Basic Gun Nutter or WN types?
> 
> Btw. Answer: None Are. Can you understand the rational point here?
Click to expand...


Well we can understand that as an American liberal you must tow the sad tired narrative of the left.


----------



## depotoo

From Elpais-
The police investigation continues to work on two fronts. The Mossos d'Esquadra try, on the one hand, to completely dismantle the jihadist cell, made up of a dozen people. The group was presumably formed quickly between a group of Moroccan boys or Moroccan boys living in Ripoll. The head of the Catalan police, Josep Lluís Trapero, said Friday that it is "hasty" to know how the radicalization of "very young people" was born. However, these "took a certain time" preparing the attacks, he explained.

ENGLISH

Police, on the other hand, try to unravel the identity of the driver of the van that wound up to a hundred people. This Friday afternoon, 17-year-old Moussa Oukabir was the main suspect of being the material perpetrator of the attack that left 13 dead and one hundred wounded in Barcelona on Thursday. However, Trapero said last night that the hypothesis that Oukabir was the driver of the La Rambla van lost "weight" as the hours pass. "It's a possibility, but at this time, unlike four hours ago, it has less weight," he added on the investigation. The hypothesis that gained strength this Friday afternoon was that of Younes Abouyaaqoub. The Mossos d'Esquadra was looking for him, according to sources of the investigation, since Friday because he could have been the author of the mass outrage on La Rambla. The Catalan police officially confirmed that the person they are looking for is Younes Abouyaaqoub, a 22-year-old Moroccan resident of Ripoll. The Mossos launched a device around the station of Girona and in other places to locate to him. At first, anti-terrorist sources had mentioned that Abouyaaqoub had died. Late Friday, however, police denied that the young man was dead and said he was "on the prowl" as one of the main suspects. The hypothesis that Abouyaaqoub is the material author of the tragedy was gaining weight throughout the afternoon, to the detriment of the other option of Oukabir.


----------



## depotoo

Never heard that one.  Guess there are millions from both sides that have made it...





dani67 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran condemns deadly Daesh attack in Barcelona*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *PressTV-Iran deplores deadly Daesh attack in Barcelona*
> *Iran has condemned a Daesh terror attack that left over a dozen people dead in the northern Spanish city of Barcelona, saying it is time for the world to build a united front against terrorism.*
> *In a Friday statement, Iranian Foreign Ministry spokesman Bahrain Qassemi voiced sympathy with the Spanish government and nation as well as the bereaved families of the victims and those injured in the car ramming attack.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watta joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iran is biigest isis enemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed on biggest, but certainly Iran has no love for Sunni Radicals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> based on wahabi salafi ideology:
> you will go to heaven if you kill 70 infidel or christian or jew.
> but kill 7 iranian or shia or yazidi  is enough for go to heaven
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

Turns out it is a was a woman officer, and she was also trying to protect her wounded partner.





depotoo said:


> I read a bit ago, one policeman took 4 of them out by himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again when will leftards realize that Radical Islam is not the problem, rather Islam itself is the problem! It needs to be snuffed out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> They were naive enough to blame the attack in 2004 On Spain's participation in the war. They may have now reached the conclusion that there is no reasoning with Islamists. But who knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If "Islamists" = radical Islamists, I agree.  They cannot be reasoned with.   The Spaniards did it right when confronting the second batch of terrorists: they took them down with superior firepower.
> 
> Video captures moment police shoot five suspected terrorists 'wearing suicide belts' in Spain
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

dani67 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran condemns deadly Daesh attack in Barcelona*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *PressTV-Iran deplores deadly Daesh attack in Barcelona*
> *Iran has condemned a Daesh terror attack that left over a dozen people dead in the northern Spanish city of Barcelona, saying it is time for the world to build a united front against terrorism.*
> *In a Friday statement, Iranian Foreign Ministry spokesman Bahrain Qassemi voiced sympathy with the Spanish government and nation as well as the bereaved families of the victims and those injured in the car ramming attack.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watta joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iran is biigest isis enemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed on biggest, but certainly Iran has no love for Sunni Radicals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> based on wahabi salafi ideology:
> you will go to heaven if you kill 70 infidel or christian or jew.
> but kill 7 iranian or shia or yazidi  is enough for go to heaven
Click to expand...


Liink?    does allah know?     time for the world to build a united front against the stench and filth
of Hezbollah


----------



## Dalia

Hunt for van driver in Barcelona attack revealed as  Moroccan.
SPANISH police have launched a nationwide manhunt for the driver of the van used in the Barcelona attack and are focusing their efforts on a 22-year-old Moroccan national, according to reports.






GETTY • Police handout

A manhunt is underway for the Barcelona attack driver
Younes Abouyaaqoub is said to be at the centre of the investigation into the massacre on Las Ramblas that left 13 dead and at nearly 130 injured.

According to Spanish newspaper El Pais, police in Catalonia said they were searching for the man, who is understood to be a key member of a jihadist cell.

One former classmate described Abouyaaqoub as "very shy".

She told La Vanguardia newspaper: "He didn’t like attention.

"He was quiet and never got in trouble.

"It’s very shocking to tell you the truth, here nobody can believe that he was capable of doing this."

The terror cell reportedly had 12 members and had plotted a series of attacks in Spain.

On Friday it emerged that another suspect Moussa Oukabir, who is thought to have rented the van, was among five men shot dead as they launched a second attack in the coastal town of Cambrils.

The teenager, said to be 17 or 18 years old, is suspected of using his brother's documents to hire the vehicle that ploughed through pedestrians in the tourist hotspot on Thursday evening.

He reportedly died along with Said Aallaa, 19, and Mohamed Hychami, 24, who were part of a group that mounted a similar attack in Cambrils that left one woman dead and six people injured.

The identities of the other two dead jihadists are yet to be confirmed by police.

Three of the terrorists are Moroccan and one Spanish, and police said none of them had been on a security services watchlist for terror-related reasons.

Moussa Oukabir's older brother, Driss Oukabir, is reported to be one of those detained.


Catalan police believe the men who carried out attacks had been planning a bomb attack but were forced to change their plan when the device exploded during assembly.

Police believe the suspected jihadist cell suffered a setback on Wednesday night when their bomb-making materials blew up prematurely in a house in the Catalan town of Alcanar. 

They then decided to carry out “more rudimentary” attacks, using two vehicles inspired by the attacks seen in Nice, Berlin, London and elsewhere, said Josep Lluís Trapero, head of the Mossos d’Esquadra, the Catalan regional police.







GETTY

Catalan police have released a handout of the terrorists involved in the Barcelona Attack






GETTY

Catalan police have released a handout of the terrorists involved in the Barcelona attack
He added: “We are working on the theory that this attack or series of attacks was being planned for some time from this house in Alcanar.

“The explosion in Alcanar deprived them of the explosives they needed, so they carried out these more rudimentary attacks in Barcelona and Cambrils that were similar to the other attacks.”

FIND HIM: Hunt for van driver in Barcelona attack revealed as 'very shy' Moroccan


----------



## Divine Wind

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran condemns deadly Daesh attack in Barcelona*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *PressTV-Iran deplores deadly Daesh attack in Barcelona*
> *Iran has condemned a Daesh terror attack that left over a dozen people dead in the northern Spanish city of Barcelona, saying it is time for the world to build a united front against terrorism.*
> *In a Friday statement, Iranian Foreign Ministry spokesman Bahrain Qassemi voiced sympathy with the Spanish government and nation as well as the bereaved families of the victims and those injured in the car ramming attack.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watta joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iran is biigest isis enemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed on biggest, but certainly Iran has no love for Sunni Radicals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> based on wahabi salafi ideology:
> you will go to heaven if you kill 70 infidel or christian or jew.
> but kill 7 iranian or shia or yazidi  is enough for go to heaven
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liink?    does allah know?     time for the world to build a united front against the stench and filth
> of Hezbollah
Click to expand...

Agreed on Hezbollah, but we should do the same for all murderous religious fanatics be they Hezbollah, Daesh or Army of God.


----------



## depotoo

From Elpais, one they are looking for worked at a mosque there for 2 years, not sure what role, as translated it reads as a magnet, but it appears he lead in prayers. Ok, it appears he is an imam at the mosque, up until 2 months ago.  Imam translate to magnet-


The Mossos d'Esquadra investigate the role of the Ripoll magnet, Abdelbaki Es Satty, in the preparation of the attacks in Barcelona and Cambrils. The Catalan police registered the night of Friday to Saturday their house, in the street of Sant Pere de Ripoll. Officials were seeking DNA samples because they suspect that Abdelbaki Es Satty is one of two people killed in the random explosion in a house in Alcanar, Tarragona, allegedly used by terrorists to plot the bombings. Abdelbaki had practiced a magnet in Ripoll for about two years, although he had left that function about two months ago, explain the faithful of the mosque, who since then have been leading the prayer themselves. Most of the terrorists detained (four) or shot dead by the police (five) live in Ripoll, the town where Abdelbaki preached, which opens the unknown about the role they played in their radicalization. MORE INFORMATION The keys to the Barcelona and Cambrils attacks According to the Mossos, the attacks began to prepare a few months ago. The group intended to commit a major bomb attack in Barcelona. But the fortuitous explosion last Wednesday night in Alcanar, the logistics base of the cell, forced them to change plans. Investigators suspect that one of the bodies found in Alcanar's home is that of the Ripoll magnet.
Los Mossos registran el domicilio del imán de Ripoll


----------



## Roudy

Dalia said:


> Hunt for van driver in Barcelona attack revealed as  Moroccan.
> SPANISH police have launched a nationwide manhunt for the driver of the van used in the Barcelona attack and are focusing their efforts on a 22-year-old Moroccan national, according to reports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTY • Police handout
> 
> A manhunt is underway for the Barcelona attack driver
> Younes Abouyaaqoub is said to be at the centre of the investigation into the massacre on Las Ramblas that left 13 dead and at nearly 130 injured.
> 
> According to Spanish newspaper El Pais, police in Catalonia said they were searching for the man, who is understood to be a key member of a jihadist cell.
> 
> One former classmate described Abouyaaqoub as "very shy".
> 
> She told La Vanguardia newspaper: "He didn’t like attention.
> 
> "He was quiet and never got in trouble.
> 
> "It’s very shocking to tell you the truth, here nobody can believe that he was capable of doing this."
> 
> The terror cell reportedly had 12 members and had plotted a series of attacks in Spain.
> 
> On Friday it emerged that another suspect Moussa Oukabir, who is thought to have rented the van, was among five men shot dead as they launched a second attack in the coastal town of Cambrils.
> 
> The teenager, said to be 17 or 18 years old, is suspected of using his brother's documents to hire the vehicle that ploughed through pedestrians in the tourist hotspot on Thursday evening.
> 
> He reportedly died along with Said Aallaa, 19, and Mohamed Hychami, 24, who were part of a group that mounted a similar attack in Cambrils that left one woman dead and six people injured.
> 
> The identities of the other two dead jihadists are yet to be confirmed by police.
> 
> Three of the terrorists are Moroccan and one Spanish, and police said none of them had been on a security services watchlist for terror-related reasons.
> 
> Moussa Oukabir's older brother, Driss Oukabir, is reported to be one of those detained.
> 
> 
> Catalan police believe the men who carried out attacks had been planning a bomb attack but were forced to change their plan when the device exploded during assembly.
> 
> Police believe the suspected jihadist cell suffered a setback on Wednesday night when their bomb-making materials blew up prematurely in a house in the Catalan town of Alcanar.
> 
> They then decided to carry out “more rudimentary” attacks, using two vehicles inspired by the attacks seen in Nice, Berlin, London and elsewhere, said Josep Lluís Trapero, head of the Mossos d’Esquadra, the Catalan regional police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTY
> 
> Catalan police have released a handout of the terrorists involved in the Barcelona Attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTY
> 
> Catalan police have released a handout of the terrorists involved in the Barcelona attack
> He added: “We are working on the theory that this attack or series of attacks was being planned for some time from this house in Alcanar.
> 
> “The explosion in Alcanar deprived them of the explosives they needed, so they carried out these more rudimentary attacks in Barcelona and Cambrils that were similar to the other attacks.”
> 
> FIND HIM: Hunt for van driver in Barcelona attack revealed as 'very shy' Moroccan


Pogo: "you sure they aren't Catalan Separatists?  They look like it!"

Call me a pessimist, but I don't think they will find the driver. The longer it takes the less the chances.


----------



## Dalia

The fleeing terrorist Younes Abouyaaqoub was pursued by a police car when he hit the poor people after he was able to escape running that strangely look as the same attack in Germany the terrorist had fled before being shot in Italy
Berlin truck attack suspect shot dead in Italy
So he could be anywhere in Europe !


----------



## waltky

Spanish police take down Barcelona terror cell...




*Barcelona attack: Government says terror cell dismantled*
_Sat, 19 Aug 2017 - The hunt continues for Younes Abouyaaqoub, who police say may have driven the van that killed 13._


> The terror cell behind the attack in Barcelona that left 13 people dead has been dismantled, Spain's Interior Minister Juan Ignacio Zoido says.  "The cell has been fully dismantled in Barcelona, after examining the people who died, the people who were arrested and carrying out identity checks," he told a news conference.  But the regional Catalan government said there could be further arrests.  A key suspect linked to the Barcelona attack and a later one is still sought.  Thursday's attack in the Catalan capital saw a van driven at high speed along Las Ramblas - the pedestrianised avenue popular with tourists and residents alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Younes Abouyaaqoub, 22, has emerged as the main suspect in the Barcelona attack​
> Spanish police are searching for Moroccan-born Younes Abouyaaqoub, 22, who they suspect may be the driver who escaped the scene on foot.  Only hours later, early on Friday, there was a second van attack in Cambrils, west of Barcelona.  A woman was killed and police shot dead five suspected attackers, including Moussa Oukabir, 17, originally reported as the key suspect in the Barcelona attack.  Oukabir is suspected of using his brother's documents to rent the van used in Barcelona and another found hours later in the town of Vic, north of Barcelona, that was intended as a getaway vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The terror cell is reported to comprise 12 men. The Catalan Interior Minster, Joaquim Forn, stressed that the police operation could not be considered over until all those suspected of being part of the cell were in custody.  Police say the suspects had been planning more sophisticated attacks, but an explosion on Wednesday at a house in the town of Alcanar deprived them of bomb material, so they carried out simpler attacks using vehicles.  Abouyaaqoub lived in the town of Ripoll to the north of Barcelona. Three people have been arrested in Ripoll, and one in Alcanar.  In Ripoll the apartment of an imam was raided on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map showing route of van which drove into crowds in Barcelona​
> Another van, a Renault Kangoo, is also being sought, amid reports it may have been driven across the border into France.  Security is being stepped up, though the security alert level is staying unchanged as there is no information suggesting an imminent attack.  Special police controls were introduced at Saturday's two La Liga football matches in Barcelona and Girona.
> 
> *Who are the suspects?*



See also:

*Barcelona and Cambrils attacks: 'I'm not afraid'*
_18 August 2017 - Spanish cities joined together in silence on Friday for the victims of the truck attack on Barcelona's Las Ramblas. But when the minute's tribute ended in the city's Plaça de Catalunya, the chants began in Catalan of "No tinc por" - I'm not afraid._


> After the silence came a ripple of applause, and then spontaneously the shouts of defiance spread around the crowd of tens of thousands in the square and in the streets around it.  At the front of the crowd stood King Felipe VI, Prime Minister Mariano Rajoy and Catalan President Carles Puigdemont. It was a rare moment of unity for a prime minister and a Catalan leader at loggerheads over a planned 1 October secession vote.  And the sentiment resonated across Spain and beyond.  Almost every Catalan will have understood No tinc por and its plural No tenim por - we are not afraid. For most Spaniards the words themselves mean nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police officers patrol on the spot where five terrorists were shot by police on August 18, 2017 in Cambrils, Spain.​
> Barcelona doctor Arturo Huerta was among the first to tweet the phrase, adding its translation in Spanish "No tengo miedo", as well as English, French and German. "Strength in unity," he added.  The design of a four-petalled flower is an important symbol for Barcelona. Paving stones with the "flower of Barcelona" motif are everywhere in the city.  By Friday afternoon over 12,000 people had used the Catalan hashtags NoTincPor and NoTenimPor, including Carles Puigdemont and Barcelona's mayor, Ada Colau. The Catalan government tweeted: "The people of Barcelona's answer has been immense and impressive. This is the defeat of terrorism, the spontaneous cry of 'I am not afraid'."
> 
> That show of unity has been matched by Spain's national political class.  Socialist opposition leader Pedro Sanchez, who took part in the silence in Barcelona tweeted in Spanish as well as Catalan: "We are not afraid".  For now the mood in Barcelona and Spain more widely is one of unity and defiance. But the background noise until now in Barcelona and the national capital, Madrid, has been anything but.
> 
> *Have Spanish police passed on intelligence?*


----------



## gipper

Divine.Wind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> watta joke
> 
> 
> 
> iran is biigest isis enemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed on biggest, but certainly Iran has no love for Sunni Radicals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> based on wahabi salafi ideology:
> you will go to heaven if you kill 70 infidel or christian or jew.
> but kill 7 iranian or shia or yazidi  is enough for go to heaven
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liink?    does allah know?     time for the world to build a united front against the stench and filth
> of Hezbollah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed on Hezbollah, but we should do the same for all murderous religious fanatics be they Hezbollah, Daesh or Army of God.
Click to expand...

From Poland....what a novel idea...prevent too many Muslims from immigrating to your nation and you won't have terrorism.

_The official, a member of the ruling rightwing Law and Justice Party (PiS), said he asked his country’s security services what they were doing to prevent similar incidents and noted that *Poland is safe because “we do not have Muslim communities which are enclaves, which are a natural support base for Islamic terrorists.”*


*A “possibility” to prevent terrorism is closing in Europe,* according to the minister. As RT reports, *Blaszczak also lashed out at the refugee resettling scheme in the EU, claiming it's “encouraging millions of people to come to Europe,” and that would effectively have tragic consequences.*_
*
Polish Minister Rages At Spanish Attacks: Europeans Must "Wake Up" To This "Clash Of Civilizations" | Zero Hedge*

Is not the blood of innocent Euros on the hands of many stupid government leaders and bureaucrats, who promote and institute open immigration of Muslims?


----------



## Dalia

Attacks in Spain: the murder of a motorist intrigues the investigators.






 Police on the scene of the attack on the Ramblas in Barcelona, 17 August 2017(AFP/Josep LAGO

The investigators try to make the link between a motorist found larded with knives on the outskirts of Barcelona and the course of the author of the attack on La Rambla. The victim and his car could have been used by the terrorist to escape.
Little by little, the path of the authors of the attacks of Barcelona and Cambrils became clear. In particular, the investigators had to extend their investigations to Europe, suspecting the passage of one of the key members of the terrorist cell, the imam of Ripoll, by Belgium, and after the report of one of the vehicles rented by The group in France. One of the suspects, who belongs to one of the four siblings of the cell, is still sought after. And a few shady areas persist.


A particularly confused episode intrigues the investigators. It intervenes Thursday night, shortly after the attack on Barcelona, and could lead to an upward revision of the death toll of deceased persons. The Mossos (the Catalan police, note) confirmed Sunday that they were investigating the death of Pau Perez. This 34-year-old motorist was found larded with knives late Thursday afternoon in his car, in a parking lot of Sant Just Desvern, on the outskirts of Barcelona. The Ford Focus had earlier forced a police barrier on the Diagonal of Barcelona, one of the main arteries of the city.

A man still on the run

The Catalan investigators believe that the vehicle could be used by the terrorist of the Ramblas in his escape. He allegedly forced the owner to cross the dam before removing it. A thesis confirmed by a witness claiming to have seen a person leave the Focus and to leave running the parking where the body was discovered. Pau Perez could therefore be the 15th death of the attacks.

The investigators did not confirm the identity of the author of the Barcelona attack. However, the Spanish media ensure that the police are almost certain that it is Younes Abauyaaqoub, the young man of 22 years on the run.














Attentats en Espagne : le meurtre d'un automobiliste intrigue les enquêteurs


----------



## Manonthestreet

Some Barcelona recent history may explain things
Cambrian Dissenters: Barcelona - Death Is What You Get When You Invite the Grim Reaper
*Barcelona - Death Is What You Get When You Invite the Grim Reaper*
*Back in February this year 160,000 Spaniards took to the streets of Barcelona, Spain, to demand the government open the doors to more refugees. It was just over two weeks ago on 4th August that a group of Spanish socialists rampaged through popular tourist resorts demanding their free spending visitors go home labelling them as the real terrorists while at the same time putting out the welcome mat for refugees. (See here)*


----------



## depotoo

Spain says four sets of brothers were involved in the terror attack.  Just heard it on Fox.


----------



## Picaro

Baz Ares said:


> Which is safer. An Arab XXXXXXX or a 100% American Born Terrorist KKK, Neo, RW-Gun Nutter, Basic Gun Nutter or WN types?
> 
> Btw. Answer: None Are. Can you understand the rational point here?



lol infantile rubbish. You aren't 'rational', by the way, just another fashionista spewing nonsense because you think it makes somebody believe you have some mental capacity.


----------



## Baz Ares

Picaro said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is safer. An Arab XXXXXXX or a 100% American Born Terrorist KKK, Neo, RW-Gun Nutter, Basic Gun Nutter or WN types?
> 
> Btw. Answer: None Are. Can you understand the rational point here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol infantile rubbish. You aren't 'rational', by the way, just another fashionista spewing nonsense because you think it makes somebody believe you have some mental capacity.
Click to expand...


Not all Arabs are terrorist. But all 100% American Born Terrorist KKK, Neo, RW-Gun Nutter, Basic Gun Nutter or WN types, ARE!


----------



## gipper

Baz Ares said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is safer. An Arab XXXXXXX or a 100% American Born Terrorist KKK, Neo, RW-Gun Nutter, Basic Gun Nutter or WN types?
> 
> Btw. Answer: None Are. Can you understand the rational point here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol infantile rubbish. You aren't 'rational', by the way, just another fashionista spewing nonsense because you think it makes somebody believe you have some mental capacity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all Arabs are terrorist. But all 100% American Born Terrorist KKK, Neo, RW-Gun Nutter, Basic Gun Nutter or WN types, ARE!
Click to expand...

God that's dumb.  Before Charlottesville, most of America never heard from the KKK or white supremacy EVER.


----------



## depotoo

Suspect says imam planned to blow himself up in Barcelona


----------



## depotoo

The magistrate has decided to send these two supposed jihadists to jail before the "rational and well-founded indications" of their participation in the attacks. Houli, 21, was injured in the explosion of the house in Alcanar (Tarragona), where the Ripoll magnet. (Imam) died and where biological remains of two other people were found. There they accumulated dozens of butane bottles, acetone products, hydrogen peroxide, bicarbonate, "a lot of nails to be used as shrapnel and push-buttons to start the explosion," rifles the instructor in his car. "[All this] makes clear that explosive devices were being made in that place for the purpose of committing a major terrorist action," adds the judge, who concludes: "There are reasonable and sufficient indications that an attempt was being made to manufacture Acetone, also known as TAPT, commonly used by the terrorist organization Daesh in its actions, such as the attacks in Paris and Brussels. The agents also found, among the remains of the deflagration, several airline tickets bound for Brussels in the name of the Ripoll magnet (imam), Abdelbaki Es Satty. And, just there, the Mossos also found a manuscript sheet in Arabic with the following text: "In the name of Allah, the Merciful, the Compassionate Brief letter from the soldiers of the Islamic State in the land of the Anglos for the Crusaders, , The sinners, the unrighteous, the corrupters [sic]. "
La célula compró cuatro cuchillos y un hacha en Cambrils solo tres horas antes del segundo atentado


----------



## Picaro

Baz Ares said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is safer. An Arab XXXXXXX or a 100% American Born Terrorist KKK, Neo, RW-Gun Nutter, Basic Gun Nutter or WN types?
> 
> Btw. Answer: None Are. Can you understand the rational point here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol infantile rubbish. You aren't 'rational', by the way, just another fashionista spewing nonsense because you think it makes somebody believe you have some mental capacity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all Arabs are terrorist. But all 100% American Born Terrorist KKK, Neo, RW-Gun Nutter, Basic Gun Nutter or WN types, ARE!
Click to expand...


lol hardly. The vast majority of their marches go unnoticed, lucky to get 5 seconds on the local news broadcasts. It's also a known fact that most of their little clubs are tiny and on life support from the Feds, as they rely on money from sources like FBI informant pay to stay in business and run web sites and the like. If you think they're even remotely comparable to black and latino gangs and syndicates, black and latino racist groups, who receive substantial govt. subsidies to operate with, I have this duck that lays golden eggs I'll sell you for $100.


----------



## Dalia

Attacks in Spain: Younès Abouyaaqoub was in Paris the weekend before the attacks






TERRORISM - Younès Abouyaaqoub, the man who was driving the van that killed 14 people in Barcelona on Thursday (August 17th) and was shot dead on Monday in Subirats, Spain, was in Paris with another man on weekends Before the attacks. He spent a night in a hotel in Ile-de-France with his partner.
22 August 13: 43The editorial staff of LCI
He was in Paris on the weekend of 11 and 12 August. Younès Abouyaaqoub was among the two passengers of the Audi A3 flashed in the Essonne a few days before the attacks in Spain, which killed 15 people and injured 126 people. The 22-year-old suspected terrorist also spent one night in a hotel in the Paris region Friday night with his companion - identified as Omar Hichamy, according to our information, a Moroccan miner shot by the police in Cambrils - before returning to the Iberian peninsula And to continue the preparation of the attacks of Barcelona and Cambrils.

Presented as the driver of the van who made 14 dead on the Ramblas Thursday in Barcelona, he would have only made a return trip to the French capital and would not have been until Belgium as have first Some media reported.
A camera purchased at the Fnac des Ternes
"On Tuesday morning, Minister of the Interior Gérard Collomb told BFM TV that the people on board the Audi A3 had carried out an investigation into the A "very fast" round-trip. According to our colleagues, the alleged terrorists would have, in the aftermath of their night in a hotel on the outskirts of Malakoff (Hauts-de-Seine), shop in a department store in Paris. The name of the sign was not disclosed.

A source close to the record tells TF1-LCI that they bought a digital camera at the Fnac des Ternes in the 17th arrondissement of Paris. They paid for their purchase by credit card.

Le Puy-de-Dôme and the Aube
After making their purchases, Younès Abouyaaqoub and his partner went back to Catalonia, passing, notably, by the Puy-de-Dôme and the Aube where the license plate of the vehicle was read.

Investigators are continuing their investigations to find out what these two individuals did during their stopover in the capital. Of the twelve individuals, eight died. The four suspected terrorists still alive were brought before the courts this Tuesday morning in Madrid.

Attentats en Espagne : Younès Abouyaaqoub était à Paris le week-end avant les attaques

Younès Abouyaaqoub, du "très bon voisin", "bien intégré", au "tueur des Ramblas"


----------



## irosie91

so far the whole objective of the operation was-------**** Kill a bunch of crusaders*****
                                   ??????????


----------



## Linkiloo

Baz Ares said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is safer. An Arab XXXXXXX or a 100% American Born Terrorist KKK, Neo, RW-Gun Nutter, Basic Gun Nutter or WN types?
> 
> Btw. Answer: None Are. Can you understand the rational point here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol infantile rubbish. You aren't 'rational', by the way, just another fashionista spewing nonsense because you think it makes somebody believe you have some mental capacity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all Arabs are terrorist. But all 100% American Born Terrorist KKK, Neo, RW-Gun Nutter, Basic Gun Nutter or WN types, ARE!
Click to expand...

Please stop disctracting from the challenge that we face in Europe right now with islamists killing civilians in major cities around Europe.


----------



## Linkiloo

waltky said:


> Granny says, "Dat's right - kill `em all, let God sort `em out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hero Spanish cop killed 4 Cambrils terror attack suspects, official says*
> _August 18, 2017 - A heroic Spanish police officer on Friday single-handedly killed four of the five suspects who were believed to have carried out a terror attack in the Catalan seaside town of Cambrils, a senior police official said.   'Pop pop... and he fell down.'_
> 
> 
> 
> At least one of the suspected terrorists appeared to be laughing and taunting a police officer who shot and killed him, according to video footage of the incident and a witness who saw the stunning encounter.  "Police jumped out the car and started shouting at the guy, he was saying something else, and then 'pop, pop,' a couple of shots and then he stood back up and then he stepped over the fence and he started like taunting and smiling," witness Fitzroy Davies told BBC Radio 4. “Then he carried on walking to the police and then they gave it to him again, a couple more shots, and then he fell to the ground and that’s when I decided to go.”
> 
> Catalan regional police official Josep Lluis Trapero said the incident was “not easy” for the officer involved. At least one person was killed and six others were injured in the Cambrils terror attack, when a car rammed into a crowd of pedestrians.  All five suspects were reportedly wearing fake bomb belts, a tactic that has been used by terrorists in prior attacks, a U.S. government official told Fox News. The official said police cannot tell from a far distance if the explosive belts are real or fake. The suspects also carried an ax and knives in the car. Mossos police, Catalonia’s police force, tweeted one of the suspects slashed a person in the face before the terrorist was killed.  Hours earlier in Barcelona, a van struck a crowd of pedestrians, killing at least 13 people and injuring more than 100 others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Spanish police officer killed four suspects who carried out the terror attack in the Catalan seaside town of Cambrils, an officer said.​
> One American was reported killed and one was reported injured in the twin attacks, the State Department said on Friday. Neither individual was immediately identified.  Trapero said police believe the Barcelona and Cambrils attacks were linked. He also said the two attacks may have possibly been connected to an explosion in a house in the town of Alcanar on Wednesday in which one person was killed. Police believe one of the people injured in that blast and now arrested had links to the two attacks.  Police are also investigating whether the attacks are connected to an incident Thursday in which the driver of a Ford Focus plowed through a police checkpoint leaving Barcelona after the Las Ramblas attack, injuring two police officers. The driver of the Ford Focus was killed.
> 
> Police have arrested four people in connection with the terror attacks. On Friday, two people were arrested and two others were arrested Thursday. Of those being detained, three are Moroccan natives and one is a Spaniard, none with terror records. At least three of them were found in the northern town of Ripoll. Another arrest was made in Alcanar, south of Barcelona.  The Spanish court issued an order to search and capture four suspects in the Barcelona and Cambrils attacks. According to Le Parisien, police have named the four suspects including a 17-year-old man who is suspected of driving the van in Barcelona.  ISIS has claimed responsibility for the attack.
> 
> The injured and dead were from 34 different countries, including France, Germany, Italy, Pakistan, the Philippines and the U.S. A man from California has been reported missing.  A number of political leaders have spoken out to condemn the attack. Pope Francis said the attack is a “very grave offense to the Creator.” Spanish Prime Minister Mariano Rajoy said the fight against terrorism is a “global battle.” He thanked emergency services for their quick response. President Donald Trump tweeted that the United States condemned the terror attack and will do everything necessary to assist Spain.
> 
> MORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See also:
> 
> *Police: Attacks in Spain are linked, took long time to plan*
> _Aug 18,`17 -- The back-to-back vehicle attacks in Barcelona and a nearby resort had been planned for a long time by an Islamic terrorist cell - and could have been far deadlier had its base not been destroyed by an apparently accidental explosion this week, Spanish officials said Friday._
> 
> 
> 
> Police intensified their manhunt for an unknown number of suspects still on the loose Friday. They shot and killed five people early Friday who were wearing fake bomb belts as they attacked the seaside resort of Cambrils with a speeding car. Police also arrested four others believed linked to the Cambrils attack and the carnage Thursday on a famous Barcelona promenade.  The number of victims stood at 13 dead and 120 wounded in Barcelona, and one dead and five wounded in Cambrils. Sixty-one people wounded by the van in Barcelona remained hospitalized on Friday, with 17 of them in critical condition.
> 
> Authorities said the two attacks were related and the work of a large terrorist cell that had been plotting attacks for a long time from a house in Alcanar, 200 kilometers (124 miles) down the coast from Barcelona. The house was destroyed by an explosion of butane gas on Wednesday night that killed one person.  Senior police official Josep Lluis Trapero said police were working on the theory that the suspects were preparing a different type of attack, using explosives or gas, and that the apparently accidental explosion prevented them from carrying out a far more deadly rampage.  The Islamic State group quickly claimed responsibility for Europe's latest bout of extremist violence, in which a van roared down Barcelona's historic Las Ramblas promenade on Thursday. Hours later, a blue Audi plowed into people in the popular seaside town of Cambrils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candles and bunches of flowers placed by people rest on the ground in Las Ramblas, Barcelona, Spain, Friday, Aug. 18, 2017. Police on Friday shot and killed five people carrying bomb belts who were connected to the Barcelona van attack, as the manhunt intensified for the perpetrators of Europe's latest rampage claimed by the Islamic State group.​
> Spanish Prime Minister Mariano Rajoy declared Friday that the fight against terrorism was a global battle and Europe's main problem.  Police said they arrested two more people Friday, after an initial two were arrested Thursday - three Moroccans and one Spaniard, none with terrorism-related records. Three of them were nabbed in the northern town of Ripoll. Another arrest was made in Alcanar.  "We are not talking about a group of one or two people, but rather a numerous group," regional Interior Ministry chief Joaquim Forn told Onda Cero radio.  Amid heavy security, Barcelona tried to move forward Friday, with its iconic Las Ramblas promenade quietly reopening to the public and King Felipe VI and Rajoy joining thousands of residents and visitors in observing a minute of silence in the city's main square.  "We are not afraid! We are not afraid!" the crowd chanted in Catalan and Spanish.
> 
> But the dual attacks unnerved a country that hasn't seen an Islamic extremist attack since 2004, when al-Qaida-inspired bombers killed 192 people in coordinated assaults on Madrid's commuter trains. Unlike France, Britain, Sweden and Germany, Spain has largely been spared, thanks in part to a crackdown that has netted some 200 suspected jihadis in recent years.  Authorities were still reeling from the Barcelona van attack when police in the popular seaside town of Cambrils, 130 kilometers (80 miles) to the south, fatally shot five people near the town's boardwalk who had plowed into tourists and locals with their car. Forn said the five were wearing fake bomb belts.  One woman in Cambrils died Friday from her injuries, Catalan police said. Five others were injured.
> 
> MORE
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I am amazed that the Spanish police managed to pull this off. I was in Spain with my family in the same region this Summer and we were laughing at how the pilce stood around chatting while a children's jumping castle was set up. Didn't seem as bad ass as they obviously are.....


----------



## Dalia

Linkiloo said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is safer. An Arab XXXXXXX or a 100% American Born Terrorist KKK, Neo, RW-Gun Nutter, Basic Gun Nutter or WN types?
> 
> Btw. Answer: None Are. Can you understand the rational point here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol infantile rubbish. You aren't 'rational', by the way, just another fashionista spewing nonsense because you think it makes somebody believe you have some mental capacity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all Arabs are terrorist. But all 100% American Born Terrorist KKK, Neo, RW-Gun Nutter, Basic Gun Nutter or WN types, ARE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop disctracting from the challenge that we face in Europe right now with islamists killing civilians in major cities around Europe.
Click to expand...

Some people don't seem to give a shit about other people Who are killed by terrorists.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Baz Ares said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is safer. An Arab XXXXXXX or a 100% American Born Terrorist KKK, Neo, RW-Gun Nutter, Basic Gun Nutter or WN types?
> 
> Btw. Answer: None Are. Can you understand the rational point here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol infantile rubbish. You aren't 'rational', by the way, just another fashionista spewing nonsense because you think it makes somebody believe you have some mental capacity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all Arabs are terrorist. But all 100% American Born Terrorist KKK, Neo, RW-Gun Nutter, Basic Gun Nutter or WN types, ARE!
Click to expand...



You shouldn't have dropped out of school when you did.

 Third grade is WAY too early.


----------

